# Female Furries?



## Falconpunch (Nov 30, 2009)

Are there really that many female furries or is this hobby/lifestyle male dominated? Or is it that a lot of males use the anonymity of the internet and claim to be female?

(Spark some conversation in here as well.)


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 30, 2009)

Both.


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi? >>
There's a lot of females.
Most artists tend to be female.. from what I've seen.

Now what I DON'T see is a lot of females being cute things. :<
The ones I see are either geared to be sexy, or are dark/serious in some way.
Like badass werewolves.. and crazy things.

The majority of pink cute fursonas I've seen for example..
are usually gay males, or gay males pretending to be female.


----------



## Falconpunch (Nov 30, 2009)

I never understood the point of lying, over the internet or otherwise.
Interesting. I have never met a female furry. Been wanting to but it's kinda hard to do so.

{Little background on me if anyone cares to listen. I live in a tiny closed minded town where nothing ever really happens, everyone kinda knows everyone, and some people were born and raised, lived here for 60 years and have NEVER left the city once. It's really hard to come out to other and yell "Hey! I like kitties that look like people!" and not get the shit beat out of you. I have met a few male furries here, but they are either gay(nothing wrong with that) or really really weird(as in mental... psychosis.)}

I have just been curious as to what most female furries are like in real life and on the PC. Just wanted to do some anthropological data gathering and see if I could get any of y'all to chat around. (I make it sound like you are diseased or something. lol.)


----------



## Panda (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm a female furry. 
  I don't meet that many females either it seems...interesting...
^_^ Well it's nice to meet you btw. Cutest avi ever goes to you! *squeak*


----------



## Shumanki (Nov 30, 2009)

lol i met one at an old job...but she wasn't into guys...it made me sad T_T

another problem was that i didn't know alot about the furry fandom at the time...it was after she and i both quit that i started learning more...we could have connected more if i had known more :/


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 30, 2009)

You're girls, huh? Yeah, that what you want us to think.


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 30, 2009)

Falconpunch said:


> I never understood the point of lying, over the internet or otherwise.
> Interesting. I have never met a female furry. Been wanting to but it's kinda hard to do so.
> 
> {Little background on me if anyone cares to listen. I live in a tiny closed minded town where nothing ever really happens, everyone kinda knows everyone, and some people were born and raised, lived here for 60 years and have NEVER left the city once. It's really hard to come out to other and yell "Hey! I like kitties that look like people!" and not get the shit beat out of you. I have met a few male furries here, but they are either gay(nothing wrong with that) or really really weird(as in mental... psychosis.)}
> ...



Cant say.. females are crazy to begin with. :<
Give them an escape from reality and claws.. and I dun wanna know.

But.. I've met a few who are okay.
And I've heard that I'm not what is expected of a furry.
I'm not like.. ugly or fat.. 

or obnoxious: _unless you let me be_. :>

And I dun do the scritching crap, and I don't go all 'o murr' or 'yiff yiff!'
.. but I'll wear my tail to a meet, and be all open and talkative about shit,
and probably wear my collar.. and say mew on occasion, and talk about
my cabbitness if the subject comes up. And I won't wear ugly casual crap
that I might wear going to a convenient store to pick up some junk..
If I'm meeting people I usually wear something nice, and fashionable..
because I love dressing up and making a good impression.. :> But yeah.

Besides those few furry things.. I'm not that crazy.

And.. I've only met a few other furry females in person, so.. I can't say about them.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Nov 30, 2009)

They exist, just not as many of them as males.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Nov 30, 2009)

Falconpunch said:


> Are there really that many female furries or is this hobby/lifestyle male dominated?








http://www.klisoura.com/ot_furrysurvey.php


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 30, 2009)

We're all hiding from the creepy manchildren, and sick desperate fucks.

Also, no one in your town needs to know you're a furfag. It shouldn't be THAT important to you, that people know.
I don't go off telling random people in my town _"OH MY FUCKING GOD, I AM A HARDCORE METROID FAN, AND PROUD OF IT!"_ 
There's just no need, or point.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 30, 2009)

I know a few in person but they feel no need to push it online as they can act like a furry in person with cat ears and tails and it be seen as cute or sexy, where as guys can't do that with the same response so they resort to online life. I know of 5 furries 3 girls 2 guys. both guys live online the 3 girls have no involvement online what-so-ever.


----------



## Falconpunch (Nov 30, 2009)

Panda said:


> I'm a female furry.
> I don't meet that many females either it seems...interesting...
> ^_^ Well it's nice to meet you btw. Cutest avi ever goes to you! *squeak*



Thanks. I love the game Okami.

Sugarmental, you seem pretty cool. Thanks for being honest with me.



Vaelarsa said:


> We're all hiding from the creepy manchildren, and sick desperate fucks.
> 
> Also, no one in your town needs to know you're a furfag. It shouldn't be THAT important to you, that people know.
> I don't go off telling random people in my town _"OH MY FUCKING GOD, I AM A HARDCORE METROID FAN, AND PROUD OF IT!"_
> There's just no need, or point.



Not all of us are desperate, but sick, yes. Prying too far in my mind will get you into a spiraling pit of smut and bad jokes.
It's really not all that important, just a hobby that I wish I could share/talk with others.
It was an exaggeration of the slight dilemma. I am a hardcore Zelda fan, never really got into Metroid. Played a few, but just dropped them for no real reason.


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't know? I get on much better with guys. Most female furries I meet are mildly to severely annoying.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 30, 2009)

There are some but not many, its mostly men and I've gotten so used to that so when I comment on someone's page I normally say man cause I don't expect the user to be female unless its completely obvious


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 30, 2009)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I don't know? I get on much better with guys. Most female furries I meet are mildly to severely annoying.


"hyper and overenthusiastic" describe all 3 I know.


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 30, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> "hyper and overenthusiastic" describe all 3 I know.


Throw in "tries too hard to be cute" and "touchy-feely" and my bases are covered furry-wise. Guys > girls. This whole weekend was spent racing one of said guy friends to the end of an old LoZ game, loser buys booze and shows the winner their butt.

My female friends went to the mall for food and stuff. o_o 

So, I'm atypical but I still count I guess.


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm a  girl and pretty new to the fandom I've gone to a fur meet and the girls that where there where very hyper and omg look at me but then again they where teenagers so idk maybe they tone down once they get older?


----------



## onai (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm female o.o but er >.> more like a dude personality-wise. Ain't gettin me nowhere NEAR a dress .___. only if it's a RARE occasion.


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Nov 30, 2009)

I have noticed tho most furries are mainly not all but a lot are gay males at least in rl anyways I know 6 including myself and four are gay males and the other is my bf so I don't think he is gay


----------



## Sophie_manx (Nov 30, 2009)

Everyone knows their are no girls on the internetz! Or the furry fandumb, for that matter. lol
BTW I am one of those mystical creatures I suppose.


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 30, 2009)

irl I have met 4 other furs (the hawaii furs are very reclusive). One of them was female and she was pretty... I'll just say odd.


----------



## Falconpunch (Nov 30, 2009)

I need to meet for furry friends irl. >_> I feel like I have a closeted fetish that no one else, I have seen, has.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Nov 30, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> We're all hiding from the creepy manchildren, and sick fucks.


'Cause I fuck so hard It'l break they back.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 30, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You're girls, huh? Yeah, that what you want us to think.


 
Dude, they're all lying. They must be fat men sitting in basements. They just want to control us with whips and chains while they laugh. Do not trust them!!



...


----------



## Vatz (Nov 30, 2009)

Sophie_manx said:


> BTW I am one of those mystical creatures I suppose.


 
Give me proof that you exist, pixie. Else I will have to chalk you up to fluctuations in the atmosphere and say that you are a hoax.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey you posted 2 times a row you dick, That like going to birthday party and eating most of the cake>:3


----------



## Vatz (Nov 30, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Hey you posted 2 times a row you dick, That like going to birthday party and eating most of the cake>:3


 

How long have you been on here?


----------



## Vatz (Nov 30, 2009)

I assume that you haven't been on here long enough to know how we tick.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Nov 30, 2009)

Long enough to tell you what to do!


----------



## Vatz (Nov 30, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Long enough to tell you what to do!


 
Bullshit, kid. Look at the difference in our post counts. I have over five hundred and you have less than fifty. Lurk around for a while before you piss off somebody important.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 30, 2009)

Now what was I saying?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Nov 30, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Bullshit, kid. Look at the difference in our post counts. I have over five hundred and you have less than fifty. Lurk around for a while before you piss off somebody important.


Oh look at the big man, wasteing his life postin when he could be asspounding!


----------



## Vatz (Nov 30, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Oh look at the big man, wasteing his life postin when he could be asspounding!


 You poor, poor femboy. For your information, I happen to have a productive life, including an occupation that requires a hell of a lot of social interaction. You can kiss my demonic fox ass, fagdragon.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 30, 2009)

No. On second thought, stay the hell away from me.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Nov 30, 2009)

Vatz said:


> You poor, poor femboy. For your information, I happen to have a productive life, including an occupation that requires a hell of a lot of social interaction. You can kiss my demonic fox ass, fagdragon.


Suck my dick till your neck breaks :O


----------



## Vatz (Nov 30, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Suck my dick till your neck breaks :O


 
Hah hah, FUCK no. Good luck entering a stable relationship later in life.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 30, 2009)

Now back to the ORIGNAL TOPIC if you please. This argument bores the shit out of me.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Nov 30, 2009)

Its your fault >_>


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 30, 2009)

Male furries are retarded.
Female furries are hyper and/or drug addicts.


----------



## Barak (Nov 30, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Male furries are retarded.
> Female furries are hyper and/or drug addicts.




True

You and i are retarted :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 30, 2009)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Throw in "tries too hard to be cute" and "touchy-feely" and my bases are covered furry-wise. Guys > girls. This whole weekend was spent racing one of said guy friends to the end of an old LoZ game, loser buys booze and shows the winner their butt.
> 
> My female friends went to the mall for food and stuff. o_o
> 
> So, I'm atypical but I still count I guess.


Well lal the power to you


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 30, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Male furries are retarded.


Wait, I'm not... So what does that make me?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 30, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Hi? >>
> There's a lot of females.
> Most artists tend to be female.. from what I've seen.
> 
> ...



I have alot of female artists in my watch list on FA, not sure what the ratio is to male artists in my watch list though. 

I have noticed a sudden influx of female furries on the forums lately.

EDIT: That is if people are being honest about their gender of course. From personal experience I know a lot of males pretend to be females, or have female fursonas.


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 30, 2009)

*looks down* HOLY CRAP WHERE DID MY PENIS GO?!

Ahaha just kidding. I is female.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 30, 2009)

ive meet a rather large amount of girl furrys you just need to know where to look for them there are quite a few on x box


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 30, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> ive meet a rather large amount of girl furrys you just need to know where to look for them there are quite a few on x box



I'll guarantee you most of those "girls" on xbox are really boys irl.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2009)

I may be a female furry. Idk, sometimes i wish i had a penis.


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 30, 2009)

:< I haven't met any obnoxious females yet..
Even at FurFright.. or is it just in certain areas.

The ones I meet are usually tomboyish or trying too hard to be sexy.


----------



## Dread Husky (Nov 30, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I may be a female furry. Idk, sometimes i wish i had a penis.



Lol I feel ya. D:

-Female too. Though most of the furs I knew on another community were guys.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'll guarantee you most of those "girls" on xbox are really boys irl.



not really seeing how i video chated with most of them and the x box mic makes men sound like black men and girls like guys unless the girls like 10 then she sounds like a 10 year old girl


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 30, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> not really seeing how i video chated with most of them and the x box mic makes men sound like black men and girls like guys unless the girls like 10 then she sounds like a 10 year old girl


But I don't play Xbox. :<


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 8, 2009)

Fandom needs more ladies!!


----------



## Kayla (Dec 8, 2009)

Female right here, not a big deal though.


----------



## KittMouri (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, I think a lot of female furs tend to be artists.  I'm a girl and an artist.  My first convention was last year and many of the other artists were women, too. I think, as you mentioned, it's just that a lot of girls represent themselves with icons that aren't immediately recognizable as female.  ....says the person with a male cat as her avatar! HAHA!  Seriously, though, there are more girls in the fandom than you might think


----------



## Rozz (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm a female, and I know 5 or 6 other female furs (2 are close friends, 2 I have met IRL). 

Furry is still very male dominated, just like gaming.


----------



## sleep_element (Dec 8, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Hi? >>
> There's a lot of females.
> Most artists tend to be female.. from what I've seen.
> 
> ...




For the most part, I agree with you EXCEPT I'm a female IRL, and my fursona is meant to be cute. I'm a chubby purple binturong, I am made of cute and fluffy and the smell of buttered popcorn.  

 That aside, I think in recent years i have definitely noticed a huge influx of girls joining the fandom compared to when I joined it back in early 2003, mostly as artists from what I can tell. I think what happened was a lot of those dog artists from way back then who were 13, and weren't actually furry but had "fursonas/dogsonas" grew up and joined the fandom. Also, I think a lot of people traversed from the anime fandoms as well with the popularity of fursuit style cosplays. 

Don't get me wrong though it is still very much a male dominated fandom, but it's not quite as much so as it used to be, even 5 years ago, not to mention ten years ago, way back when, if something had boobs it was probably an overweight dude. 

That being said, I've noted that there is a high number of people within the fandom with gender dysphoria both in the males and females. Which I find particularly interesting,and which, depending on how YOU classify them may tip the scales, on your general ratio.


----------



## Luukra (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm more an artist than I am furry, but I am 100% female ;D


----------



## Balthamos (Dec 8, 2009)

true story folks
only girls can draw :'D

/slapped

There are females, gosh <3 Just look at me x


----------



## Catilda Lily (Dec 8, 2009)

i'm a female furry


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 8, 2009)

My my the girls flock to this thread, dont they? :3


----------



## Luukra (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah we're tired of being told we're a minority.

We should start Fem-FA were they only allow females  that'll show them how many there actually are


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 8, 2009)

Luukra said:


> Yeah we're tired of being told we're a minority.
> 
> We should start Fem-FA were they only allow females  that'll show them how many there actually are


I would support that. Should we allow males who consider themselves female in or is the penis an auto disqualification?


----------



## Kayla (Dec 8, 2009)

If you don't have a vagina, you dont qualify >:O


----------



## Ixis (Dec 8, 2009)

Female here. :3 In my city there are about 2 female furries, in my regional community 3 or 4 total.


----------



## Collision Cat (Dec 8, 2009)

Falconpunch said:


> I need to meet for furry friends irl. >_> I feel like I have a closeted fetish that no one else, I have seen, has.


Agreed. I don't know any furries IRL either. Here in England, it seems no-one knows about the fandom at all, unless they're friends I've told about it. :?


----------



## Aurora Borealis (Dec 8, 2009)

Female fur here.

Someone mentioned there are hardly any... "Cute" things they chose as a species.

I'm a cat D:<


----------



## Urbanwolf (Dec 8, 2009)

Female..but tomboyish.. I hate skirts and such.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 8, 2009)

We do have female furs. But we have more male than females. The last stat I saw had it at such. Even at the fur meet I attend, it has 20 plus people regularly attending and while we do have a goodly number of female furs we are not equal to or more in number than the males.

Something worth pointing out: sometimes female furs will hide as male fursonas because they don't like the attention that sometimes gets flooded their way.


----------



## Deatzh (Dec 8, 2009)

Luukra said:


> I'm more an artist than I am furry, but I am 100% female ;D


Lolthis.

I dunno, overall it seems like recently there's a fairly even amount of females to males, at least across what I see of FA.
Granted, it's the internet and anyone could be lying.  Don't see a reason to, short from not getting attacked by a bunch of horny pubescent boys, but I've not had that issue yet.

Probably because I'm an asshole.


----------



## prizzle (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm a girl 

I started out in the Lion King fandom, which is predominantly female. Several of the members on TLKFAA are also members on FA, so I managed to find my way here. I was surprised by how much I really love this fandom, especially including the drama.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey look












< I'm a girl.

I'm also not something cute or feminine, and I'm pretty tomboyish.  I hate girly things.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 8, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Hey look
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're a girl? Le gasp!


----------



## Ratte (Dec 8, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> You're a girl? Le gasp!



I HAVE TITS

OHBOY

also hi trp ilu


----------



## RoseHexwit (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm a girl. I promise.

The furs in my area meet about once a month. Out of a crowd of twenty, there are usually...three girls. -.-;;
But it's still fun.

My fursona's female as well. One time, though, I heard someone refer to me as "him." I was offended.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't know many fem-furs, but from observations, most tend to not overly flash their sex, if you will. Hell, just go to a regular chat room. Females are constantly bombarded by sexual teases and cyber requests from horny males.

Makes me look bad.



Luukra said:


> Yeah we're tired of being told we're a minority.
> 
> We should start Fem-FA were they only allow females  that'll show them how many there actually are



Oh sure, and I get stuck with the crazy males.


----------



## katekatekate (Dec 8, 2009)

http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs37/f/2008/279/c/5/c508e87aca758cbb52b00b26054509ee.jpg

Thats a female furry, in case you wondered what we look like.

(Furry in question was trying to do a Paris Hilton vacant stare for inside joke lulz)


----------



## Ratte (Dec 8, 2009)

damn males with their penises


----------



## Gray (Dec 8, 2009)

I know quite a few Female furs, as well as being one myself. Though most people assume I'm a boy by the names I go by.

Honestly, I think I prefer being considered male though. It seems when some people find out I'm female, I get all sorts of creepy messages, and people treat me differently. I know a good chunck of other girls who feel the same way, so we might masquerade as men.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 8, 2009)

Gray said:


> I think I prefer being considered male though. It seems when some people find out I'm female, I get all sorts of creepy messages, and people treat me differently. I know a good chunck of other girls who feel the same way, so we might masquerade as men.


....I don't care if you have a penis or a vag :3


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 8, 2009)

Female furries are bait...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 8, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I HAVE TITS
> 
> OHBOY
> 
> also hi trp ilu



OMG...;looks down;. I have tits too!
When did this happen?

Hello to you too Ratte. ilu you too.
It's so wonderful to see the forums again. I've been so bored in between my classes.


----------



## Gray (Dec 8, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> ....I don't care if you have a penis or a vag :3


Awesome  But apparently, some people do XD I've noticed people are a lot more 'Open' with me when they know I'm female. Like, I get notes about other people's personal problem. Apparently being born with an vag means that I must dispense good advice?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 8, 2009)

Gray said:


> Awesome  But apparently, some people do XD I've noticed people are a lot more 'Open' with me when they know I'm female. Like, I get notes about other people's personal problem. Apparently being born with an vag means that I must dispense good advice?


.....About certain things


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 8, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> OMG...;looks down;. I have tits too!
> When did this happen?
> 
> Hello to you too Ratte. ilu you too.
> It's so wonderful to see the forums again. I've been so bored in between my classes.



Oh look, there are vaginas in here!!

QUICK!! SOMEONE GRAB THE LUBE, DUCT TAPE AND ZETA TOYS!!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 8, 2009)

Gray said:


> Awesome  But apparently, some people do XD I've noticed people are a lot more 'Open' with me when they know I'm female. Like, I get notes about other people's personal problem. Apparently being born with an vag means that I must dispense good advice?



Well, in cases I have experienced, females are better listeners and are more apt to give advice (usually BETTER).

Maybe it's because of the area I live. Heck if I know...


----------



## Ratte (Dec 8, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> OMG...;looks down;. I have tits too!
> When did this happen?
> 
> Hello to you too Ratte. ilu you too.
> It's so wonderful to see the forums again. I've been so bored in between my classes.



but you are a dragon, how can this be

and yeah, it's been a boring week or so.


----------



## wingmansrt10 (Dec 8, 2009)

I know for a fact that are males that claim to be females on the site. How many, however, I'm not sure.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 8, 2009)

wingmansrt10 said:


> I know for a fact that are males that claim to be females on the site. How many, however, I'm not sure.



You'll get that anywhere net-related, and for various reasons of course. The ones I worry about are those who do it and hit on wondering males like myself, just for shits & giggles.:?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 8, 2009)

Ratte said:


> but you are a dragon, how can this be
> 
> and yeah, it's been a boring week or so.



I exist in two planes. One plane is the IRL plane. The other is the Interwebs Plane. In the IRL plane I have tits but when I journal to the Interwebs one I don't. That's how this can be.

Poor you. Yeah it's been boring for me too...a bit.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Oh look, there are vaginas in here!!
> 
> QUICK!! SOMEONE GRAB THE LUBE, DUCT TAPE AND ZETA TOYS!!



Oh shit...run for your life female furs!


----------



## KittMouri (Dec 8, 2009)

Gray said:


> Honestly, I think I prefer being considered male though. It seems when some people find out I'm female, I get all sorts of creepy messages, and people treat me differently. I know a good chunck of other girls who feel the same way, so we might masquerade as men.



You know, I honestly don't get this a lot, thank goodness!  I know it happens, though.  I don't get it a lot, but...occasionally I'll get a random comment.  Still, I don't mind saying I'm a woman.  

...if you're wondering my age...now that's a whole 'nother kettle of fish!


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Dec 8, 2009)

There are many female furries... more male than female from what statistics show. But I know they are large in number. ;o

Tons of female furries, almost all are in a relationship. Single female furs are the rare species. D;


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 8, 2009)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> There are many female furries... more male than female from what statistics show. But I know they are large in number. ;o
> 
> Tons of female furries, almost all are in a relationship. Single female furs are the rare species. D;



Shh...Single fem furs are not a rare species. They just go to cons dressed up as either no gender or opposite to get past detection of the single straight guys. Oh wait...I blew the secret, oops.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 8, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Shh...Single fem furs are not a rare species. They just go to cons dressed up as either no gender or opposite to get past detection of the single straight guys. Oh wait...I blew the secret, oops.



"Flamethrower of Logic"

People like that tend to spill secrets.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Dec 8, 2009)

Well I dated a girl who said she was furry, but it seems like she was doing it because her brother was a furry. I do know that there are girls who are furries (I meet some of them). Now if you were to ask me if there were any girl furries on this site, I would not be able to tell you.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 8, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Shh...Single fem furs are not a rare species. They just go to cons dressed up as either no gender or opposite to get past detection of the single straight guys. Oh wait...I blew the secret, oops.



Way to blow everyone's cover Trp :V .


----------



## KittMouri (Dec 8, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> Well I dated a girl who said she was furry, but it seems like she was doing it because her brother was a furry. I do know that there are girls who are furries (I meet some of them). Now if you were to ask me if there were any girl furries on this site, I would not be able to tell you.



I wonder if this works in reverse for single guys, too


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 8, 2009)

I pitty the foo in a long term relationship...... Well most of the time


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Way to blow everyone's cover Trp :V .



Well you can't always tell that they are girls on the outside so I didn't blow our cover completely. Case in point I was hit on by a gay guy while in suit and a gaggle of gay guys though I was a guy and gay until they heard me talk.

Haha..fun times.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Way to blow everyone's cover Trp :V .



Yeah, trp. >.>


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh noes~ We've been exposed~ D;


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 8, 2009)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Oh noes~ We've been exposed~ D;


Damn right you have! Imma be tearing off fursuits from now on!


----------



## Iko (Dec 8, 2009)

I think it's just maybe to get a since of false reality when guys pretend to be girls. I mean it's interesting playing the role of a male and vice virsa, just different

ps I'm a chika!


----------



## Beastcub (Dec 8, 2009)

i am a female fur

and on a side note in regards to there seeming to be more males in the fandom/online,
well it may be totally unlreated but my generation seems to have more males than females: from 1st grade through the end of highschool the ratio of males to females was always close to being 2-1
in the 6th grade there was 11 girls (including me) and 27 boys in my class, i remember this so clearly because we were part of a new program to put 6th graders in middle school, so there was only 38 sixth graders in the whole school.


----------



## Dareath (Dec 8, 2009)

Well I hope the stereotypes are not completely true. I've had just about no contact with any local furs in my community for the six or so years I have been interested in the fandom, and through some fortuitous event I happened to meet an active member of the community just the other day and will be going to a Christmas party this Friday, and half of my hope for the whole event was to meet a nice furry girl with minimal psychological dysfunction. Are my hopes too high? Seeing how this thread seems to be drawing attention from the fine ladies of our particular niche in society - would you tell me if you exist?


----------



## Koze (Dec 8, 2009)

I have tits and a vagina too.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 8, 2009)

Dareath said:


> Well I hope the stereotypes are not completely true. I've had just about no contact with any local furs in my community for the six or so years I have been interested in the fandom, and through some fortuitous event I happened to meet an active member of the community just the other day and will be going to a Christmas party this Friday, and half of my hope for the whole event was to meet a nice furry girl with minimal psychological dysfunction. Are my hopes too high? Seeing how this thread seems to be drawing attention from the fine ladies of our particular niche in society - would you tell me if you exist?


Well your only chance of that happening is pushing the question of being a furry indirectly, its something people to shout out.... often...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 8, 2009)

Koze said:


> I have tits and a vagina too.


....Free samples?


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 8, 2009)

Dareath said:


> Well I hope the stereotypes are not completely true. I've had just about no contact with any local furs in my community for the six or so years I have been interested in the fandom, and through some fortuitous event I happened to meet an active member of the community just the other day and will be going to a Christmas party this Friday, and half of my hope for the whole event was to meet a nice furry girl with minimal psychological dysfunction. Are my hopes too high? Seeing how this thread seems to be drawing attention from the fine ladies of our particular niche in society - would you tell me if you exist?


It's possible.. but not that likely. There are fewer sane ones in the fandom.
Your best bet relationship wise would be to look outside the fandom.
Even if you did find a female fur in your area who was datable, it's far less a
probability that you guys would be compatible and last that long in a relationship.

You'd have more luck finding someone lasting if you don't limit your search to one interest or fandom.


----------



## Dareath (Dec 8, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> It's possible.. but not that likely. There are fewer sane ones in the fandom.
> Your best bet relationship wise would be to look outside the fandom.
> Even if you did find a female fur in your area who was datable, it's far less a
> probability that you guys would be compatible and last that long in a relationship.
> ...



A logical point. Its undeniably worth a shot though. I do look outside the fandom, and even there a good high percentage of females are crazy  but so are males, the double standard should be recognized. Must people are open minded to the whole furry thing, especially if they are attracted to you, but i just think if would be cool to meet someone with similar interests and prior knowledge of the culture.


----------



## Koze (Dec 8, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> ....Free samples?


Hell the fuck no. I have a man


----------



## Kiszka (Dec 8, 2009)

Falconpunch said:


> It's really hard to come out to other and yell "Hey! I like kitties that look like people!" and not get the shit beat out of you.


You should never do that, no matter where you live.

But um, I will never understand this. I constantly bump into/are friends with/know of, female furries. Why is it that all male furries seem to think we don't exist? =/


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 8, 2009)

Koze said:


> I have a man


.......Free samples?


----------



## Crushdude424 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> ....Free samples?



I'm the only one who gets free samples. That's my girlfriend you're talking about lol.


----------



## Timitei (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm female. :3
I'm also quite young. Fourteen, to be exact. 
I'm turnin' fifteen in February though.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 8, 2009)

Koze said:


> Hell the fuck no. I have a man



Very nice, how much :V ?


----------



## Koze (Dec 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Very nice, how much :V ?


For you, I give you the discounted price of one hundred trillion dollars


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 8, 2009)

Timitei said:


> I'm female. :3
> I'm also quite young. Fourteen, to be exact.
> I'm turnin' fifteen in February though.









This is why you shouldn't say that on the internet :V .


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 8, 2009)

Koze said:


> For you, I give you the discounted price of one hundred trillion dollars



That's highway robbery D: .


----------



## Little-Wolf (Dec 8, 2009)

*Checks under t-shirt*

Yup. Female.

Not sure why there needs to be a thread dedicated to finding us mythical beastys though.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> [holyfuckpicture]
> 
> This is why you shouldn't say that on the internet :V .


hi Whitenoise :3



Little-Wolf said:


> *Checks under t-shirt*
> 
> Yup. Female.


Wait what.
Is this some belly reenactment of the vertical vaginas phenomenon?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> This is why you shouldn't say that on the internet :V .



Is that Pheonix?  xD


----------



## HoneyPup (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm female. And furry girls aren't really that uncommon. It's just there are more guys than girls.


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 8, 2009)

The fandom is, for the most part, a sausage fest.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 8, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> hi Whitenoise :3



That's not me, that's pheonix :V .


----------



## Ratte (Dec 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> That's not me, that's pheonix :V .



Whitenoise, Pheonix scares me :[


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 8, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Whitenoise, Pheonix scares me :[



Seeing as you're underaged I'd say that's a healthy reaction :V .


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Dec 8, 2009)

I want a girl. But I'm not one... I mean I want a girlfriend


----------



## Ratte (Dec 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Seeing as you're underaged I'd say that's a healthy reaction :V .



ilu2 :V


----------



## Koze (Dec 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> That's highway robbery D: .


I consider it a bargain :V


----------



## SachiCoon (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi x3 I'm a girl  There are quite a few out there, but it's definitely a male dominated fandom.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 8, 2009)

Koze said:


> I consider it a bargain :V



Admittedly it is but I didn't want to show it. It's important to be aloof in these types of negotiations, like you would when you're buying a used car :V .

BTW I think I've already told you but in case I haven't that avatar is fucking awesome :V .


----------



## Ratte (Dec 8, 2009)

No orgy yet? :V


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 8, 2009)

I possess female parts. Yup I sure do. :v

Anyways... like everybody else has said the fandom has a lot of sausage in it.


----------



## Koze (Dec 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Admittedly it is but I didn't want to show it. It's important to be aloof in these types of negotiations, like you would when you're buying a used car :V .
> 
> BTW I think I've already told you but in case I haven't that avatar is fucking awesome :V .


I forget this is FAF. :X

Thanks, thewhitedemon on FA did it. ;___;


----------



## Isen (Dec 8, 2009)

Collision Cat said:


> Agreed. I don't know any furries IRL either. Here in England, it seems no-one knows about the fandom at all, unless they're friends I've told about it. :?


This typeface made me physically recoil.


Whitenoise said:


> [phoenix]
> 
> This is why you shouldn't say that on the internet :V .


A++ would read again


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 9, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Dude, they're all lying. They must be fat men sitting in basements. They just want to control us with whips and chains while they laugh. Do not trust them!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Too many times I've seen that to be true.


----------



## Superfoxy (Dec 9, 2009)

sleep_element said:


> That being said, I've noted that there is a high number of people within the fandom with gender dysphoria both in the males and females. Which I find particularly interesting,and which, depending on how YOU classify them may tip the scales, on your general ratio.


  *chokes on her coffee a bit*  Ohai there! Well, there is an attitude of gender fluidity in the fandom. And, it has helped some of us nail down our feelings in this regard.  And yeah, it would be nice if there were more female furries.   But I think that, true or not, there is a stereotype of furries as mainly nerdy obese basement-dwelling males addicted to World Of Warcraft. And that kinda scares the women-folk off.  Still, it is nice to have a bit of a gender mix.


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 10, 2009)

Ratte said:


> No orgy yet? :V



Wanna start one?


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 10, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Seeing as you're underaged I'd say that's a healthy reaction :V .


Ratte's a few years too old for Phe.


----------



## Milo (Dec 10, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Wanna start one?



meh, you females go off and do your own orgy. |:V we have OURS. :3


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 10, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Ratte's a few years too old for Phe.



That's true, once they're over 14 he starts to lose interest :V .


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 10, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> That's true, once they're over 14 he starts to lose interest :V .


It'd be more funny and less scary/sad if we were kidding like most people think we are.


It's been like at least 4-5 14 year olds now.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 10, 2009)

Falconpunch said:


> Are there really that many female furries or is this hobby/lifestyle male dominated? Or is it that a lot of males use the anonymity of the internet and claim to be female?
> 
> (Spark some conversation in here as well.)


Uh, considering I briefly hooked up with a female furry?  Yeah, the fandom is male dominated, but female furries (heterosexual ones, even!) do exist and aren't all THAT rare.


----------



## Vio (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm female, I'm furry, I fursuit, I draw. And I have a cute fursona.

Do I win some sort of prize..?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 10, 2009)

Heres a cookie *gives*

Free samples?


----------



## Vio (Dec 10, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Heres a cookie *gives*
> 
> Free samples?


 
Free samples of cookies?


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 10, 2009)

Female Furries = WIN


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 10, 2009)

Vio said:


> Free samples of cookies?


Nipple samples :3


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 10, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Nipple samples :3



Why would you want nipple samples, you have your own remember :V ?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 10, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Why would you want nipple samples, you have your own remember :V ?


Their not boobie nipples >_<


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 10, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Their not boobie nipples >_<



Get fat :V ?

Also nipples are nipples, you're just being picky :[ .


----------



## Vio (Dec 10, 2009)

Good God, pervert. >:[

Gtfo ->

I also have a boyfriend, for your information.

Also, whitenoise, you're awesome, I find your sense of humor hystarical.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 10, 2009)

Personally I think having women that live in the same city is a good idea. E-sexin is not really worth it.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 10, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Get fat :V ?
> 
> Also nipples are nipples, you're just being picky :[ .


I cant be a sexy femboy if I ish fat >_<


Free boyfriend samples? :3


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 10, 2009)

Vio said:


> Also, whitenoise, you're awesome, I find your sense of humor hystarical.



:3 .



Hot_Dragon said:


> I cant be a sexy femboy if I ish fat >_<



Provide photographic evidence to back your claim or I will be forced to doubt it's validity :V .


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 10, 2009)

I will when I gets a camera!

homo pervs


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 10, 2009)

*KAY THIS THREAD IS ABOUT FURRY WOMEN STOP GAYING UP THE ONE THREAD ABOUT WOMEN

... :3 *


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 10, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> *KAY THIS THREAD IS ABOUT FURRY WOMEN STOP GAYING UP THE ONE THREAD ABOUT WOMEN
> 
> ... :3 *


.....*redecorates thread*


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 10, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> .....*redecorates thread*


*............................................________*
* ....................................,.-â€˜â€...................``~.,*
* .............................,.-â€...................................â€œ-.,*
* .........................,/...............................................â€:,*
* .....................,?......................................................\,*
* .................../...........................................................,}*
* ................./......................................................,:`^`..}*
* .............../...................................................,:â€........./*
* ..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../*
*  ............./__.(.....â€œ~-,_..............................,:`........../*
* .........../(_....â€~,_........â€œ~,_....................,:`........_/*
* ..........{.._$;_......â€=,_.......â€œ-,_.......,.-~-,},.~â€;/....}*
* ...........((.....*~_.......â€=-._......â€œ;,,./`..../â€............../*
* ...,,,___.\`~,......â€œ~.,....................`.....}............../*
* ............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-â€*
* ............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\*
* .............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__*
* ,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,*
*  .....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\*
* ...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\*
* ................................`:,,...........................`\..............__*
* .....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``*
* ........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\*
* ...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\*


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 10, 2009)

oh what like a woman wouldn't have done that at some point


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Dec 10, 2009)

Hooray for female furs!


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 10, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> oh what like a woman wouldn't have done that at some point


 True.


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 10, 2009)

*hugs Hot_Dragon* Fem boys can be cute, too. Especially when they are making out with seme guys.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Dec 10, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> *hugs Hot_Dragon* Fem boys can be cute, too. Especially when they are making out with seme guy's.


HEY! Only. Me.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Dec 10, 2009)

To much use of the word Femboy. Is it going to be the next MegaMan 10 boss?


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 10, 2009)

I've met some female furries, but yeah, they're a lot less common than males it would seem.


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 10, 2009)

Mr. Crowley said:


> HEY! Only. Me.


*nom noms your head* <3


----------



## Bigmaster (Dec 10, 2009)

I've always wondered why I knew more furry dudes than females furries.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 10, 2009)

You guys are pretty retarded.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 10, 2009)

Ratte said:


> You guys are pretty retarded.


at least they are Pretty


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 10, 2009)

All the girls in this thread are really alt accounts, and all of them are mine. Every girl any of you think you've ever met in the fandom was really me, for I am a master of deception :V .


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Dec 10, 2009)

Ratte said:


> You guys are pretty retarded.


http://s4.tinypic.com/t5r3np_th.jpg


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 10, 2009)

Mr. Crowley said:


> http://s4.tinypic.com/t5r3np_th.jpg


 should be your avatar


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Dec 10, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> should be your avatar


...and so it shall be done.


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh no hes got his nerd rage face on.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 10, 2009)

Pic related to thread.


----------



## Corto (Dec 10, 2009)

Stop derailing this


----------



## Tearah (Dec 10, 2009)

Imma female furry :3
not chubby, been told i'm an 8-9/10...
totally not crazy or weird or what evers... not that annoying or what not, at all... but i'm into girls XD; wewt~


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Dec 10, 2009)

I was in this convo on page one didn't feel like reading it all but yea felt like commenting again just cuz

I have noticed a lot of female furries have male fursonas hmmm maybe the interwebz is a good place to be whatever and that is why finding a female furry without guessing are you man or woman can be hard

I have also noticed sometimes being a girl has disadvantages to being male in the fandom specially with art and stuff alot of people prefer to draw males


----------



## Volita (Dec 10, 2009)

I've not been part of the scene long, but there seem to be more male furries than females around here.

I do hope to see less "trying too hard to be sexy/dark" female furries hanging around. It got really old really fast.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 10, 2009)

Volita said:


> I've not been part of the scene long, but there seem to be more male furries than females around here.
> 
> I do hope to see less "trying too hard to be sexy/dark" female furries hanging around. It got really old really fast.


 
Actually there are more girls then you think but its predominately males here :\


----------



## onewingedweasel (Dec 11, 2009)

lots of women in fandom, not as many online.  or in the forums, im sure. 
lot more sexism online too...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 11, 2009)

onewingedweasel said:


> lots of women in fandom, not as many online.  or in the forums, im sure.
> lot more sexism online too...



On the topic of sexism I noticed at the last AC I went to, there was interesting sexism thing going on where some gay furs were being rather snotty and bad tempered to females.

I remember walking to the con center in suit, and there were these gay furs all around and they were being so nice and friendly but when one asked a question and I answered, they heard my voice and their demeanor changed (except for a few who looked embarrassed by the behavior of the rest of the group). Many of them became very cold and stand-offish towards me.

Hmmm...I don't know if that qualifies as sexism or not but there is a reason why many fems will play as ether male or neither gender and unwanted behavior towards them or attention is one of them.


----------



## onewingedweasel (Dec 11, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> On the topic of sexism...


thats pretty weak of em.. I could maybe understand the initial oh its a girl in that suit but being off put by a strangers gender is just ridiculous.  One of my buddies was complaining she saw a lot of woman bashing from gay furs in general.
certainly people can be rude no matter their gender or orientation but if thats been a trend i havent seen it (yet) nor do i understand it.


----------



## Olivitree (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm female, straight as a stick(nothing against females, just, they're not my thing is all) not too crazy, not dark or sexy, I'm a bit of a science nerd who likes sitting around in frumpy cloathing debating life and the universe XD
I think secretly I'm a man who's interested in men sometimes, I where the trousers in my relationship with my mate(though, I wouldn't mind if he butched up a bit sometimes) and I can be such a bloke! D:


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 11, 2009)

Olivitree said:


> I'm female, straight as a stick


But sticks can swerve around and have twigs reaching out of them....


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 11, 2009)

THERE ARE NO WOMEN ON THE INTERNETS.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 11, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> THERE ARE NO WOMEN ON THE INTERNETS.


your a woman >_>


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 11, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> THERE ARE NO WOMEN ON THE INTERNETS.


IF THERE ARE THEY ARE SLUTS AND LESBIANS


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 11, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> your a woman >_>



1
1
V



Shenzebo said:


> IF THERE ARE THEY ARE SLUTS AND LESBIANS


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 11, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Pic related to thread.


thats not a furry. thats just an annoying-ass neko girl (no offense to neko lovers)


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 11, 2009)

Nekos are only good for being obedient little sex slaves.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Nekos are only good for being obedient little sex slaves.



oooh I love nekos sooo much. I want one as a pet.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 11, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> oooh I love nekos sooo much. I want one as a pet.


I'd rather have one as a slave. Especially a loli neko. 


I'd play with her all day :3c


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'd rather have one as a slave. Especially a loli neko.
> 
> 
> I'd play with her all day :3c


 
o3o
theres an awful lot of bleeding done by your avatar, we need a medic :O


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 11, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> o3o
> theres an awful lot of bleeding done by your avatar, we need a medic :O


Don't worry, he secretly enjoys it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 11, 2009)

onewingedweasel said:


> thats pretty weak of em.. I could maybe understand the initial oh its a girl in that suit but being off put by a strangers gender is just ridiculous.  One of my buddies was complaining she saw a lot of woman bashing from gay furs in general.
> certainly people can be rude no matter their gender or orientation but if thats been a trend i havent seen it (yet) nor do i understand it.



Yeah it is pretty weak. I remember talking to a friend later on and we came to the general conclusion that this kind of collective mentality is probably partially misdirected anger or frustration. Some gays may be angry that the social standard that is pushed is male and female. Man and woman. In their frustrating they may end up trying to belittle the other gender in a way of making themselves feel better, or rebelling against the standard. (this applies to lesbians too, vice versa)

It's nice that you have not yet been subjected to such things...but I'm with you in not really understanding why some of them do this. I have a few ideas but.....but it has more to do with people as a whole and the subject of lesbians and homosexuals. When you go out of your way to be total asshats to people of the opposite gender just because you are attracted to the same gender, to the point of belittling them and attempting to exclude them from open group discussions you are probably A: Insecure and acting like a bully to make yourself feel better or B: You're gender elitist.

Chauvinism....usually seems to be the biggest factor when I come across gays who are nasty verbally and behaviorally to women. When two (gay)guys became verbally nasty when I offered up contributory points during an "Open" discussion on world politics...it came down to a superiority complex. This is not the first time they were nasty to women who spoke up but gave full attention when a guy joins in the discussion.

Granted some straight guys do this too. It's just that when I come across this in the furry community is always seems to be a combination of gender elitism and misdirected aggression because of a social standard. Haha...I think I went too deep. Oh well.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 11, 2009)

Psssh, girls are gay. And girlfriends are for gay guys trying to hide it.


----------



## cruncheweezy (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm a female.
And a furry.
I'm chubby, but not fat. (And that's just cause I eat like a man. Not even junk food, just... food at all)
And I Can be energetic, but I'm not hyperactive LOOK-AT-MEEE like some of the girls you describe.
I don't try to be overly-sexy with my fursona, and I'm not overly touchy-feely.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 11, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> o3o
> theres an awful lot of bleeding done by your avatar, we need a medic :O



I'll suck dat blood there for ya.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 11, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I'll suck dat blood there for ya.


Aw, that's so sweet :3c


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 11, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Psssh, girls are gay. And girlfriends are for gay guys trying to hide it.


 
but then there would only be gays :O
...can I haz a cookie plox?



Shenzebo said:


> Don't worry, he secretly enjoys it.


 
Aww but it makes me sad now :'(


----------



## Olivitree (Dec 11, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> But sticks can swerve around and have twigs reaching out of them....


Exactly XD I go a bit wonky sometimes but only at intervals.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 11, 2009)

Olivitree said:


> Exactly XD I go a bit wonky sometimes but only at intervals.


... wut?


----------



## Olivitree (Dec 11, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> ... wut?


XD :3straight as a stick but a stick isn't always straight is all... can be straight then wonky then straight again...  I don't know why are you asking me, do you really expect me to know what on earth I'm talking about? XD


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 11, 2009)

Olivitree said:


> XD :3straight as a stick but a stick isn't always straight is all... can be straight then wonky then straight again...  I don't know why are you asking me, do you really expect me to know what on earth I'm talking about? XD


 My stick is strait maybe with a little curve to the left xD


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Dec 11, 2009)

I made a thread like this and a mod effed it up for some reason. It thought it was funny, apparently.


----------



## TDK (Dec 11, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> ... wut?



... huh?


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 11, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> ... huh?


... wha?


----------



## Olivitree (Dec 11, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> My stick is strait maybe with a little curve to the left xD


Should really get your back straightened out buddy that could be a serious problem


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 11, 2009)

Olivitree said:


> Should really get your back straightened out buddy that could be a serious problem


 Sure I will get right on that.  (nice dodge)


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 11, 2009)

Why are you talking to random people on the internet about your penis, Poet?


----------



## paxil rose (Dec 11, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> We're all hiding from the creepy manchildren, and sick desperate fucks.
> 
> Also, no one in your town needs to know you're a furfag. It shouldn't be THAT important to you, that people know.
> I don't go off telling random people in my town _"OH MY FUCKING GOD, I AM A HARDCORE METROID FAN, AND PROUD OF IT!"_
> There's just no need, or point.




I wish I could rep you. =(


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 11, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Why are you talking to random people on the internet about your penis, Poet?


 Why not If you can't discuss dicks with random furries who can you discuss it with?


----------



## Jelly (Dec 11, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Why not If you can't discuss dicks with random furries who can you discuss it with?



A urologist.
A girl.
Normal people that aren't fat and trying to touch it and drawing tailholes
not good my man
not good


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 11, 2009)

...*BITCHES!!!*


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Dec 11, 2009)

lol, there are no girls on the internet silly


Well, maybe except me?


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 11, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> lol, there are no girls on the internet silly
> 
> 
> Well, maybe except me?


 
your a herm >:[


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Dec 11, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> your a herm >:[



Not in DA RL you whiner.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 11, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Not in DA RL you whiner.


 
TITS OR GTFO :3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 11, 2009)

I heard lesbians.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Dec 11, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> TITS OR GTFO :3


This is not /b/ so I think I'll ignore you.
:/


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 11, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> This is not /b/ so I think I'll ignore you.
> :/


 awesome I'm being ignored, does this mean I can take your clothes off without you getting mad at me? >:3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 11, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> This is not /b/


Where on Earth did you get that idea?


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 11, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> awesome I'm being ignored, does this mean I can take your clothes off without you getting mad at me? >:3


Black man raping white woman.  

That hasn't happened before.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 11, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Black man raping white woman.
> 
> That hasn't happened before.


 Ima let you finish but japan has some of the best rapists of all time.


----------



## onewingedweasel (Dec 12, 2009)

To Trpdwarf:
indeed. I have my theories too and frankly i think most attacks on others be it because of gender or whatever boil down to insecurities, tribalism, etc.
and speaking of

what the living hell is wrong with being sexy?
In fact, why are women treating sexy like a dirty word?  who doesnt want to be sexy? I understand its not all important but to basically condemn women for flaunting their natural, un-natural whatever it is, beauty? how silly. I love feeling sexy when i go out. i go to cons in skimpy dresses, hair all done, make up done, and why should that offend anyone?
and you know what, sexy is  relative, why dont you find your own sexy instead of thinking its a one size fit all thing to scorn?
Im a corset wearing, "dark", skimpy clothed bitch of a women, and you know what.
im sexy.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 12, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Ima let you finish but japan has some of the best rapists of all time.


 
Isn't that one of their many weird fetishes? ._.
I heard that they make rape vids with fucking utensils lamo XD



Jashwa said:


> Black man raping white woman.
> 
> That hasn't happened before.


 
Well she asked for it <3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 12, 2009)

onewingedweasel said:


> To Trpdwarf:
> indeed. I have my theories too and frankly i think most attacks on others be it because of gender or whatever boil down to insecurities, tribalism, etc.
> and speaking of
> 
> ...


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 12, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Yeah it is pretty weak. I remember talking to a friend later on and we came to the general conclusion that this kind of collective mentality is probably partially misdirected anger or frustration. Some gays may be angry that the social standard that is pushed is male and female. Man and woman. In their frustrating they may end up trying to belittle the other gender in a way of making themselves feel better, or rebelling against the standard. (this applies to lesbians too, vice versa)


I'd say it's more because they're just afraid of the opposite sex--they never grew out of the kindergartener's "I hate girls!/I hate boys!" phase. Then again, I'm a huge fan of belittling the fairies.

Aren't _most_ lesbians like that, though? I've only met one in real life who didn't want to kill all my male friends :V



> When you go out of your way to be total asshats to people of the opposite gender just because you are attracted to the same gender,


Who says they're going out of their way? It takes work to grow up, but remaining immature is easy.



> to the point of belittling them and attempting to exclude them from open group discussions you are probably A: Insecure and acting like a bully to make yourself feel better or B: You're gender elitist.


Oh, I guess we're on the same page ^_^;



> Chauvinism....usually seems to be the biggest factor when I come across gays who are nasty verbally and behaviorally to women. When two (gay)guys became verbally nasty when I offered up contributory points during an "Open" discussion on world politics...it came down to a superiority complex. This is not the first time they were nasty to women who spoke up but gave full attention when a guy joins in the discussion.
> 
> Granted some straight guys do this too. It's just that when I come across this in the furry community is always seems to be a combination of gender elitism and misdirected aggression because of a social standard. Haha...I think I went too deep. Oh well.


It could also be that some gay guys are mad because we get all the straight men and they don't. You know how furries are :V


----------



## Volita (Dec 12, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Isn't that one of their many weird fetishes? ._.
> I heard that they make rape vids with fucking utensils lamo XD


utensils are the least of your concern.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Dec 12, 2009)

I know a few girl furs, I don't really talk to them though cause there always preoccupied >: or maybe they want to avoid me X3

I've been meaning to talk to some more female furs though, I don't want to become a complete fur fag X3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 12, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> I know a few girl furs, I don't really talk to them though cause there always preoccupied >: or maybe they want to avoid me X3


You can take off the "maybe". We all get together for a secret meeting twice a month to talk about people we want to avoid, and your name comes up quite often.



> I've been meaning to talk to some more female furs though, I don't want to become a complete fur fag X3


Child, it's too late for you. You like Furthia High, for god's sake.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 12, 2009)

o.o I think it is very possible to be sexy, cute, and bad-ass,. That is what I geared my fursona to be anyway. Some of my role-playing characters have a little from each column as well.

Innocent, respectful, and nice. Looks good in cute clothes, and in provocative lingerie. Can scrap and kick ass if need be. See? All three apply.

In my opinion bad-ass and cute can both be sexy, depending on a person's taste. I like my fursona being more sweet and innocent.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 12, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Isn't that one of their many weird fetishes? ._.
> I heard that they make rape vids with fucking utensils lamo XD


APPARENTLY If you google "rape fabtasy" most vids are Asians not really fantasizing. 


... not that I'd know,


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Dec 12, 2009)

It's usually because the females aren't outspoken or wish to not engage with the other male furries.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Dec 13, 2009)

I tend to think of female furries as the fun sisters or cousins--especially the artists. It takes a special gal to be able to draw herself as a whimsical creature or even suit up as one. It takes a great sense of humor too and it's rare in females as they often take themselves quite seriously in public.


----------



## onewingedweasel (Dec 13, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I think you're confusing "sexy" with "slutty" :V



Nah.
 "Slutty" is  a term, again, for the insecure. 
I fail to see what the difference is between "Slutty" dress and sexy dress..
..Besides the person viewing it. 
one mans tasteful is another mans whore, and generally the people who are not happy with themselves will be the ones bothered by the confidence of another.

Look at anime conventions. ive never seen so much skin. Or beaches. you dont have to go far to see women in nearly nothing.


----------



## footfoe (Dec 13, 2009)

DAMN IT!! i should have made a female account, cross dressing online is so freaking fun


----------



## Kilala (Dec 13, 2009)

onewingedweasel said:


> Nah.
> "Slutty" is  a term, again, for the insecure.
> I fail to see what the difference is between "Slutty" dress and sexy dress..
> ..Besides the person viewing it.
> ...


i've never been called slutty...  ya gotta have some like what do you call it?  class?


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Dec 13, 2009)

look I found one -----> http://thewasabibandit.deviantart.com/art/Fancy-Pants-115831328

that right thur is a genuine female furry caught on film and I don't think she's slutty


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 13, 2009)

the thing is that most females dont want to be known on the internet sights or on things like psn or xbox live because of very horny and retarded males asking tardma questions like "how big are your breasts" or "is your p... t..." or my favorite "are you legal" yeah some dude from kansas said that to Ren. i wanted to fly down there and shove a corn cob up his ass and beat him up side his head with a bike chain


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 13, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> the thing is that most females dont want to be known on the internet sights or on things like psn or xbox live because of very horny and retarded males asking tardma questions like "how big are your breasts" or "is your p... t..." or my favorite "are you legal" yeah some dude from kansas said that to Ren. i wanted to fly down there and shove a corn cob up his ass and beat him up side his head with a bike chain


 That might be because they don't know how to handle guys like that. It's called ignoring. If you are capable of it then you can handle horny ignorant guys.

There is a counter part to the horny ignorant guy as well. The stupid lonesome bratty girl. Unfortunately the horny ignorant guys tend to fuel the flames for the stupid lonesome bratty girls, and the rest of us just have to deal with it.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 13, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> That might be because they don't know how to handle guys like that. It's called ignoring. If you are capable of it then you can handle horny ignorant guys.
> 
> There is a counter part to the horny ignorant guy as well. The stupid lonesome bratty girl. Unfortunately the horny ignorant guys tend to fuel the flames for the stupid lonesome bratty girls, and the rest of us just have to deal with it.



hmm thank you for the insight its rather rare to get a girls opinion..."the more you know..."


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 13, 2009)

onewingedweasel said:


> Nah.
> "Slutty" is  a term, again, for the insecure.
> I fail to see what the difference is between "Slutty" dress and sexy dress..


Thanks, you just proved my point.


> ..Besides the person viewing it.
> one mans tasteful is another mans whore, and generally the people who are not happy with themselves will be the ones bothered by the confidence of another.


Hahaha, no.
"Slutty" clothing shows as much skin as possible. Miniskirts up to the pubic hair, camisoles with nothing on top or underneath, tops designed to show as much cleavage as possible, etc. You know, the stuff normal people would call trash. Then again, I suppose you don't know, since you evidently prefer to look like _trash_ and then chalk up society's disapproval to _their own_ insecurities.* (I imagine you don't associate with normal people, either.)

But it's quite interesting that you say those who'd call you a slut are the insecure ones. If you were truly confident, you wouldn't need to show so much skin to feel good about yourself--or, for that matter, to draw attention from the preferred sex. See, that's what "sexy" is about--turning people on _without_ having to show everything.

[sub]* You'd make a fine Randroid with that attitude, actually.[/sub]


> Look at anime conventions. ive never seen so much skin. Or beaches. you dont have to go far to see women in nearly nothing.


That's nice. It has nothing to do with the fact that you don't know the difference between "slutty" and "sexy", though.


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 13, 2009)

footfoe said:


> DAMN IT!! i should have made a female account, cross dressing online is so freaking fun



Just change the gender on you account settings and there you go.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 13, 2009)

Wynter_pheonix said:


> look I found one -----> http://thewasabibandit.deviantart.com/art/Fancy-Pants-115831328
> 
> that right thur is a genuine female furry caught on film and I don't think she's slutty



what a kooky ensemble


----------



## Falconpunch (Dec 13, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> My my the girls flock to this thread, dont they? :3



They flock because of me. Lol. Just joshing. I still just want to meet some furgals irl. Need to make some friends with the same interest.


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 13, 2009)

lol


----------



## Falconpunch (Dec 13, 2009)

Wynter_pheonix said:


> look I found one -----> http://thewasabibandit.deviantart.com/art/Fancy-Pants-115831328
> 
> that right thur is a genuine female furry caught on film and I don't think she's slutty



Not slutty, just different.



> Hahaha, no.
> "Slutty" clothing shows as much skin as possible. Miniskirts up to the pubic hair, camisoles with nothing on top or underneath, tops designed to show as much cleavage as possible, etc. You know, the stuff normal people would call trash. Then again, I suppose you don't know, since you evidently prefer to look like _trash_ and then chalk up society's disapproval to _their own_ insecurities.* (I imagine you don't associate with normal people, either.)
> 
> But it's quite interesting that you say those who'd call you a slut are the insecure ones. If you were truly confident, you wouldn't need to show so much skin to feel good about yourself--or, for that matter, to draw attention from the preferred sex. See, that's what "sexy" is about--turning people on _without_ having to show everything.



I love the way you think, hon. I concur, showing moderate skin shows more class than near lack of clothing. I like to see a well dressed woman; shows confidence. Shy is also kinda cute. (If I can pick it up and not think it's a mental disorder of some kind. Lol.)

Some women tend to think that all guys want girls with huge boobs and dress like a hooker, but that is just the desperate men or just stupid chauvinist ones.


This has become off topic, but very fun. I have very much enjoyed most of the conversations, only excluding the fights and talks of penises. I have seen that there really are MANY female furries, if what they all say is true. Female furries are just as cool as cool , if not more so, than I had anticipated.


----------



## onewingedweasel (Dec 13, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Thanks, you just proved my point.
> 
> Hahaha, no.
> "Slutty" clothing shows as much skin as possible. Miniskirts up to the pubic hair, camisoles with nothing on top or underneath, tops designed to show as much cleavage as possible, etc. You know, the stuff normal people would call trash. Then again, I suppose you don't know, since you evidently prefer to look like _trash_ and then chalk up society's disapproval to _their own_ insecurities.* (I imagine you don't associate with normal people, either.)
> ...



Considering you  have no idea how i actually dress those are some pretty hefty claims. 

And personal ones as well which is a little uncalled for. I was trying to put things in a perspective that sexy and slutty depend on culture and the people using the words. At one time showing ankle was taboo and still is in some parts of the world.

Also i hate Rand. I regularly speak out against objectivism and anarcho capitalism.  making assumptions about my political/social/economic views based only my acceptance of  sexual freedom and expression of  dress is  pretty drastic as well. 

Also  who called me a slut? i dont recall that.  I was commenting on the fact there was this flood of women treating sexy like its a bad thing. My original post was asking why its a bad thing for a women to want to be sexy and since what one person finds sexy another might find over the line who;s really to say what the line is?

Though if you wanna take it to PM  instead of flooding the thread, id be glad to debate further  on how attraction from the preferred sex is a basic Darwinian need and how "sexy" "slutty" and feelings about the naked body vary from culture to culture or person to person.  if not thats cool too.  i just like to debate.


----------



## Morroke (Dec 13, 2009)

HEY SUP ATTENTION GIEF


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 13, 2009)

Falconpunch said:


> I love the way you think, hon. I concur, showing moderate skin shows more class than near lack of clothing. I like to see a well dressed woman; shows confidence.


Yes! Whatever happened to having _class?_ Even the celebrities on the red carpet don't have it nowadays. I find that very depressing.



> Shy is also kinda cute. (If I can pick it up and not think it's a mental disorder of some kind. Lol.)


Normal shyness = <3



> Some women tend to think that all guys want girls with huge boobs and dress like a hooker, but that is just the desperate men or just stupid chauvinist ones.


The funny thing is that I _was_ a hooker and still dressed more modestly than most girls today. The fact that I'm not a big fan of my body might play into that, but the fact remains--I did just fine.



> This has become off topic, but very fun. I have very much enjoyed most of the conversations, only excluding the fights and talks of penises.


Penises are pretty nice. I'll never understand how so many men can't keep theirs clean, though. It's not like they have to...well.



> I have seen that there really are MANY female furries, if what they all say is true. Female furries are just as cool as cool , if not more so, than I had anticipated.


Is that some flattery I see there? 



onewingedweasel said:


> Considering you  have no idea how i actually dress those are some pretty hefty claims.


Hahaha. And I quote:



onewingedweasel said:


> *i go to cons in skimpy dresses, hair all done, make up done,* and why should that offend anyone?
> (. . .)
> Im a *corset wearing, "dark", skimpy clothed bitch* of a women, and you know what.
> im sexy.


(Emphasis added.) Or didn't you actually say that?



> And personal ones as well which is a little uncalled for. I was trying to put things in a perspective that sexy and slutty depend on culture and the people using the words.


You did a very bad job of it. Go sit in the corner and put your head on your desk.

 At one time showing ankle was taboo and still is in some parts of the world.[/quote]
Yes, and yet women there still manage to be considered "sexy" by those parts' standards without drawing attention to their ankles or exposing as much of them as they can get away with. Like I said, it's about attitude.



> Also i hate Rand. I regularly speak out against objectivism and anarcho capitalism.  making assumptions about my political/social/economic views based only my acceptance of  sexual freedom and expression of  dress is  pretty drastic as well.


You misunderstand. I'm simply saying you're as stubbornly self-righteous as they are. One of the Randroids interviewed in a GQ article on the subject considers the term "asshole" a positive one, calling it "just an assertive person who disagrees with you". In short, they dismiss any criticism of their attitudes and views as _insecurity on the critic's part_. Sound familiar, darling?



> Also  who called me a slut?


I did--just now, you slut :V



> My original post was asking why its a bad thing for a women to want to be sexy and since what one person finds sexy another might find over the line who;s really to say what the line is?


Perhaps my previous example was too complicated for you. Permit me to try again:

"Sexy" is about making men wonder if you'll put out. "Slutty" is about leaving no doubt of it.



> attraction from the preferred sex is a basic Darwinian need


Not entirely correct, because some people are what's colloquially referred to as "homosexual" :V



> and how "sexy" "slutty" and feelings about the naked body vary from culture to culture or person to person.


That's quite irrelevant, however, because most societies will agree that it is quite possible to be sexy _without_ having to expose oneself in ways considered objectionable by the norms.



> if not thats cool too.  i just like to debate.


You enjoy being corrected, you mean? That _would_ explain why you make such hopelessly flawed statements.


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Dec 14, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> what a kooky ensemble


yea it was for a photo shoot


----------



## Falconpunch (Dec 14, 2009)

I liked it. Though Goth, punk, rocker, and steam punk all look awesome, sexy, cute, and mysterious all at the same time.


----------



## Reednemer (Dec 14, 2009)

There arent any females here, because their all in the kitchen.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 14, 2009)

Reednemer said:


> There arent any females here, because their all in the kitchen.



True.
I don't get Internet connection in my kitchen...


----------



## Miyuu (Dec 14, 2009)

Female... Wish I was male at times.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 14, 2009)

Miyuu said:


> Female... Wish I was male at times.


Why?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 14, 2009)

Someone brought up...what is wrong with looking sexy?

I'll just put my two cents in here but it's usually more of an issue with people dressing up as sluts. You women out there, just like me, you are more than tits and a vagina. Why the hell would you want to dress so that people will only see you as tits and a vagina?

Just like the girl who relies on all looks because she has no personality, dressing like a slut can suggest you are lacking in other things. Surely there are other ways to make yourself look attractive and turn heads. I have no respect for anyone who dressed likes a slut. You have lowered yourself to a level of being eye-candy (like it not that is how you are going to be perceived by many) and this old episode of Foamy demonstrates this well:
http://www.illwillpress.com/handmadeYT.html

I can't see it as respectable to make yourself out to be an object, where people are going to overlook your intellect and personalty because you have boobs and vagina and you dress to make this bit obvious...marketing your body to sex appeal.

You can look "Sexy" without looking like a "slut".


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 14, 2009)

sadly im also guilty of being pervy though this girl at the roller rink was wearing a skirt and only panties under it i couldnt help but stair and notice they were mildly see through i feel like such a pervert -_-'


----------



## Falconpunch (Dec 15, 2009)

Rigor, Trpdwarf... You two rock! I have met very few women who have thought like you; you actually have respect for yourself. Maybe not total love, but who wants to be a narcissist anyways? Mind (to me) is MUCH sexier than body (within reason e.i. 250lbs+ = cardiac arrest in 10 years). It is nice in fantasy to see skimpy stuff, but what most intelligent men look for is integrity and a beautiful mind. Funny thing is that I find few males to be intelligent, though around here it is hard to not find a redneck too.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 15, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Someone brought up...what is wrong with looking sexy?
> 
> I'll just put my two cents in here but it's usually more of an issue with people dressing up as sluts. You women out there, just like me, you are more than tits and a vagina. Why the hell would you want to dress so that people will only see you as tits and a vagina?
> 
> ...



Respectful and logical, as always. Granted, I have no problem with women who want to dress comfortably or whatnot, but there's a line somewhere.


----------



## onewingedweasel (Dec 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ..etc etc



There was an intelligent response here, now its gone. 
I can recognize when facts, outside thinking and evidence don't actually matter to one's view of the world. An ex-hooker who thinks its cool to call women sluts? irony at its best.
And i can only assume with some years and some knowledge you too will start to see more shades of grey.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 15, 2009)

yes i agree smart girls are more attractive because there more than just eye candy there your mate someone whom you can have a smart conversation with and also most smart girls like to wear glasses and corgi likes girls with glasses it makes them look more attractive and cute <3


----------



## Miyuu (Dec 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Why?


 
Not sure. I just do. -shrugs- But then there are times where I'm happy being female. xD I know... I'm weird.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 15, 2009)

Miyuu said:


> Not sure. I just do. -shrugs- But then there are times where I'm happy being female. xD I know... I'm weird.



its not really strange i think its natural to want to see the other side via sex race species 

like one time i drempt i swapped bodys with Ren. it was interesting to be a 7 year old girl even though it was just a dream :/


----------



## Kanin (Dec 15, 2009)

You want to find female furries? Go on FAF and look for the best quality gay porn you can find, it's probably a female artist. Sad, but true. XD


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 15, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Someone brought up...what is wrong with looking sexy?
> 
> I'll just put my two cents in here but it's usually more of an issue with people dressing up as sluts. You women out there, just like me, you are more than tits and a vagina.


Well, not all of 'em are. Ever watch TV? :V



> Why the hell would you want to dress so that people will only see you as tits and a vagina?


It makes them feel special because all the menfolk are lookin' at 'em.



> Just like the girl who relies on all looks because she has no personality, dressing like a slut can suggest you are lacking in other things. Surely there are other ways to make yourself look attractive and turn heads. I have no respect for anyone who dressed likes a slut. You have lowered yourself to a level of being eye-candy (like it not that is how you are going to be perceived by many) and this old episode of Foamy demonstrates this well:
> http://www.illwillpress.com/handmadeYT.html


I miss when Foamy was still funny 



> I can't see it as respectable to make yourself out to be an object, where people are going to overlook your intellect and personalty because you have boobs and vagina and you dress to make this bit obvious...marketing your body to sex appeal.
> 
> You can look "Sexy" without looking like a "slut".


This.



Falconpunch said:


> Rigor, Trpdwarf... You two rock!


(Insert terrible "rock' pun here.), eh Lyds?



> I have met very few women who have thought like you; you actually have respect for yourself.


Well, she does. I, on the other hand,  enjoy burning myself with lit cigarettes, so...yeah.



> Maybe not total love, but who wants to be a narcissist anyways? Mind (to me) is MUCH sexier than body (within reason e.i. 250lbs+ = cardiac arrest in 10 years). It is nice in fantasy to see skimpy stuff, but what most intelligent men look for is integrity and a beautiful mind. Funny thing is that I find few males to be intelligent, though around here it is hard to not find a redneck too.


Seriously, are you flattering us, or have you just never talked to many intelligent females? >///>



onewingedweasel said:


> There was an intelligent response here, now its gone.


 I really doubt you ever had one to begin with.



> I can recognize when facts, outside thinking and evidence don't actually matter to one's view of the world.


 Oh, so you looked in the mirror?



> An ex-hooker who thinks its cool to call women sluts? irony at its best.


First off: I never said it's cool. I simply call 'em as I see 'em.
 Secondly: You don't even know the difference there, do you?
 I slept around for _money_, not for _attention_. That is the difference between a prostitute and a slut. I'm even inclined to say it's the biggest difference between _me and you_, but since you haven't admitted to actual promiscuity (as opposed to implied), I suppose I can't entirely do so.

 The funny part is, as I said before, that I never showed much skin until the clothes actually came off.



> And i can only assume with some years and some knowledge you too will start to see more shades of grey.


Ooh--good one, sunshine. Except that I'm _amoral_--which, since you probably aren't familiar with the term, means I'm not concerned with  matters of "right" and "wrong". Nice try, though. I give you a B+ for effort.
Maybe with a few years of practice and some experience, you'll actually be a competent debater. Until then, just remember why you have two ears and one mouth.


----------



## Falconpunch (Dec 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Seriously, are you flattering us, or have you just never talked to many intelligent females? >///>



I am known as a flatterer, but it is sincere. I have met a few intelligent females, but, again, I live in a small town brimming with idiots and brooding psychopaths. It's hard to sift through all the muck to find the small nuggets of intelligence. Sucks, really.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 15, 2009)

Falconpunch said:


> I am known as a flatterer, but it is sincere. I have met a few intelligent females, but, again, I live in a small town brimming with idiots and brooding psychopaths. It's hard to sift through all the muck to find the small nuggets of intelligence. Sucks, really.


 
You mean girls like her? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYtk...43AA7C9C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=33


----------



## AlienkittyII (Dec 16, 2009)

this probably should have been a poll thread lol.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Dec 16, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> sadly im also guilty of being pervy though this girl at the roller rink was wearing a skirt and only panties under it i couldnt help but stair and notice they were mildly see through i feel like such a pervert -_-'


 
Nothing wrong with you. She obviously wants everyone to look making her the perv.


----------



## Yrr (Dec 16, 2009)

This topic died a long way back.


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 16, 2009)

Donut fest.


----------



## Valnyr (Dec 16, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Hi? >>
> There's a lot of females.
> Most artists tend to be female.. from what I've seen.
> 
> ...


 
Don't forget. Creeps trying to mask themselves through a cool or sexy fursona.


----------



## Ilayas (Dec 16, 2009)

Valnyr said:


> Don't forget. Creeps trying to mask themselves through a cool or sexy fursona.



Would you rather they have lame ugly fursonas?


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 16, 2009)

Valnyr said:


> Don't forget. Creeps trying to mask themselves through a cool or sexy fursona.



five dolla me love you long time. lets have sex baby!

my fursona is a dirty whore herm.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 16, 2009)

Ilayas said:


> Would you rather they have lame ugly fursonas?



you mean like teenage zit whales?


----------



## Miyuu (Dec 16, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> its not really strange i think its natural to want to see the other side via sex race species
> 
> like one time i drempt i swapped bodys with Ren. it was interesting to be a 7 year old girl even though it was just a dream :/



Hehe. I have had many dreams where I was a guy and I had a... package. It felt weird. >>


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 16, 2009)

Miyuu said:


> Hehe. I have had many dreams where I was a guy and I had a... package. It felt weird. >>



oh umm well i bet it was a interesting experience


----------



## Miyuu (Dec 16, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> oh umm well i bet it was a interesting experience



That's for sure. lol


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 16, 2009)

sadly i know theres more to your dream but im not sure if i want to ask


----------



## Miyuu (Dec 16, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> sadly i know theres more to your dream but im not sure if i want to ask



Nothing perverted happened. Just walked around as a guy for a day. It was entertaining. xD


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 16, 2009)

kk


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 16, 2009)

Miyuu said:


> Hehe. I have had many dreams where I was a guy and I had a... package. It felt weird. >>


That reminds me, have you ever had phantom limbs? Like limbs you can feel but they're not really there. I've had a phantom tail and penis before. Was weird.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 16, 2009)

Sure is awesome in here.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 16, 2009)

I can't be counted as female anymore, sorry guys

As a consolation prize have some cookies


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 16, 2009)

??? wut


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 16, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Well, in cases I have experienced, females are better listeners and are more apt to give advice (usually BETTER).
> 
> Maybe it's because of the area I live. Heck if I know...



yeah and in a place like WV you should probly take it for better or for worse....

Sadly around my general area

Number of furries 0

And that's why life hates me


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 16, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> ??? wut


 She(excuse me if i use the past gender as the descriptive)  is transgender.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 16, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I can't be counted as female anymore, sorry guys
> 
> As a consolation prize have some cookies



b-but...

are you a herm?


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 16, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> b-but...
> 
> are you a herm?


 look for her "thread not about gore" I think its called.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 16, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> look for her "thread not about gore" I think its called.



kk


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 16, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I can't be counted as female anymore, sorry guys
> 
> As a consolation prize have some cookies


 
o3o

*noms the cookies* Anyhow I like you just the way you are and those cookies are delicious <3


----------



## Hellivina_Khaos (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, isn't that a general statistic?  Sure there are males and females in any fandom, but just by general populace, there will be more males than females.  I'm one of the females, but I'm quite accustomed to being in a male dominated surrounding since I was a mechanic as a civilian and I'm currently in the military


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 17, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> yeah and in a place like WV you should probly take it for better or for worse....



True that. I was raised mostly by my mother and sister, I work around women 90% of the time (unless your a coal minter or lumber worker, you'll be around the other sex more often than not), and most of my teachers in public school were female. In my experiences, females just seem to show more common sense.

And half the time, they know it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 17, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> True that. I was raised mostly by my mother and sister, I work around women 90% of the time (unless your a coal minter or lumber worker, you'll be around the other sex more often than not), and most of my teachers in public school were female. In my experiences, females just seem to show more common sense.
> 
> And half the time, they know it.


 
I'd have to agree with you there, I've been around females for most of my life as well and for some odd reason they do show more common sense then the average male


----------



## Falconpunch (Dec 17, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> You mean girls like her?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYtk...43AA7C9C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=33



Worse. People here are really fucking retarded. >_>


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 17, 2009)

Falconpunch said:


> Worse. People here are really fucking retarded. >_>


 
but she still believes hitler is alive @.@ 
I dunno how people can get below her IQ, I dunno
if she has any to begin with e.e;


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 17, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> Nothing wrong with you. She obviously wants everyone to look making her the perv.



thank you very much


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

I like perverted women :/


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 17, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I like perverted women :/



dominant girls>perverted girls but then again there very close to each other


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> dominant girls>perverted girls but then again there very close to each other


 Hell me and my girl are both dominant types but its fun that way. Fighting and lovin. Kinda crazy but it works.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 17, 2009)

you lucky bastard but me i guess im more subie witch is strange because you know the whole cub jazz


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

ehh whatever floats your boat I say. Personally I like loud music and fast women, both at the same time if possible.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 17, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> ehh whatever floats your boat I say. Personally I like fast women



yeah but that usually requires a large amount of radiation  (making a super hero joke about fast women)


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah but that usually requires a large amount of radiation  (making a super hero joke about fast women)


*Insert joke about "minimalistic magnetism" being my power here*


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 17, 2009)

hahaha good one god damn its late oh well im gonna try to stay awake to get my sleep patterns back in check


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

I am used to this I do it whenever I need to write. Fuck man off topic as hell in so many threads.


ON TOPIC: Furry women can be hot. as long as the furr is not facial hair and fake cat ears instead.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 17, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I am used to this I do it whenever I need to write. Fuck man off topic as hell in so many threads.
> 
> 
> ON TOPIC: Furry women can be hot. as long as the furr is not facial hair and fake cat ears instead.



yeah and it freaks me out when the hole pic is good but theres just one thing that fucks it up like a lazy eye or a misshapen leg or its a guy seriously people tag your pics gender i go to click on a picture thinking "oh wow its so well drawn and its of a really attractive...gir...guy wtf damn you traps


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 17, 2009)

Somebody add "Phantom Penis" to the list of possible band names.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> That reminds me, have you ever had phantom limbs? Like limbs you can feel but they're not really there. I've had a phantom tail and penis before. Was weird.


I've had this before! Even when I woke up it felt like things were still there.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 17, 2009)

Now the question becomes, has anyone in here ever experienced phantom penetration? >_>


----------



## Falconpunch (Dec 19, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Now the question becomes, has anyone in here ever experienced phantom penetration? >_>



I hope not.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 19, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Now the question becomes, has anyone in here ever experienced phantom penetration? >_>



umm funny thing about that there was this one girl i used to know who was convinced that every night she was raped by a ghost of phantom what ever you want to call them and i dont know why but she chose to only tell me something about "im the only one who could under stand yada yada yada"
she got really creepy some times lets just say she got the help she needed


----------



## Viktor (Dec 19, 2009)

I think most "females" in the fandom are just femboys that know that through the internet people won't be upset about being duped and punch them in the face like it should happen.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 19, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> umm funny thing about that there was this one girl i used to know who was convinced that every night she was raped by a ghost of phantom what ever you want to call them and i dont know why but she chose to only tell me something about "im the only one who could under stand yada yada yada"
> she got really creepy some times lets just say she got the help she needed



great!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 19, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> I've had this before! Even when I woke up it felt like things were still there.



Phantom limbs is a real problem with amputees. The brain hasn't "updated" on the loss and you can still feel pain in a no longer existing arm or leg.

Also, apparently it can malfunction and you are "aware" of an extra limb.


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't know if you would call it phantom penetration, but the stuff at Warpmymind.com is pretty weird. I wouldn't ever try any of that out. What if it became permanent? :shock:

As for furry girls, I've only ever known one, IRL. So, I don't think I'm qualified to make generalizations.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 19, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Now the question becomes, has anyone in here ever experienced phantom penetration? >_>


Yes! That too!~ Get out of my mind! *hides under pillow* The furries are watching me sleep. ._.


----------



## Vintage (Dec 19, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> great!



how dare you. ghost sex is a real issue and it is not going to go away.


----------



## MagicWhiteLady (Dec 19, 2009)

I've knownlots before =3
irltoo... I mena I know ever moreonline, but as someoen said earlier that isn't always ture....
but I alkways give the benifit of the doubt...I dont' care waht's in someone else's pants.. LOL

I'm agirl too =3 tho not atypical 'furrie' I jsut really like the atmosphere here at FA/FAF


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 19, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> Yes! That too!~ Get out of my mind! *hides under pillow* The furries are watching me sleep. ._.


*puts down binoculars* Damn, she knows to much!


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 19, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> Yes! That too!~ Get out of my mind! *hides under pillow* The furries are watching me sleep. ._.



umm im sorry what just happened im not watching you. my friend maybe but there harmless...kinda


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 19, 2009)

WOW IS IT EVER STOCKERISH IN HERE.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 19, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> WOW IS IT EVER STOCKERISH IN HERE.



: D


----------



## Renokura-Kero (Dec 19, 2009)

fwLogCGI said:


> http://www.klisoura.com/ot_furrysurvey.php


Very accurate graph! :-3


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 19, 2009)

hmm the strange thing is i know quite a few female furrys my graph is probably like 60% male 39%female 1%other


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 19, 2009)

I need to find more Furries in general...let alone fellow female Furs


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 20, 2009)

got any female furs? I'll pay for one.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 20, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> umm funny thing about that there was this one girl i used to know who was convinced that every night she was raped by a ghost of phantom what ever you want to call them and i dont know why but she chose to only tell me something about "im the only one who could under stand yada yada yada"
> she got really creepy some times lets just say she got the help she needed


Um, wow.
I just meant something like a phantom limb, except with waking up and feeling like there was something in you when there wasn't...

It's a very dangerous thing--if left unchecked, it can even lead to phantom pregnancy.



Zrcalo said:


> got any female furs? I'll pay for one.


I have one, but you can't have her >:[


----------



## Vintage (Dec 20, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Um, wow.
> I just meant something like a phantom limb, except with waking up and feeling like there was something in you when there wasn't...
> 
> It's a very dangerous thing--if left unchecked, it can even lead to phantom pregnancy.



ghost babies.

i knew a girl who had five ghost babies. they won't listen and you can't spank them


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 20, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Um, wow.
> I just meant something like a phantom limb, except with waking up and feeling like there was something in you when there wasn't...
> 
> It's a very dangerous thing--if left unchecked, it can even lead to phantom pregnancy.[



yeah i got her some help she sent me a letter thanking me so im glad every thing worked out


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 20, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Um, wow.
> I just meant something like a phantom limb, except with waking up and feeling like there was something in you when there wasn't...
> 
> It's a very dangerous thing--if left unchecked, it can even lead to phantom pregnancy.
> ...




yes. those phantom pregnancy's lead to phantom babies, phantom marriage, and eventually phantom dropping-out-of school, and phantom welfare checks.

D: you sure? $5 for a few minutes.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 20, 2009)

Vintage said:


> ghost babies.
> 
> i knew a girl who had five ghost babies. they won't listen and you can't spank them


Their crying is even worse than regular babies', too--and you should see the way they shit D:



EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah i got her some help she sent me a letter thanking me so im glad every thing worked out


Um. You don't get the joke, do you...?



Zrcalo said:


> yes. those phantom pregnancy's lead to phantom babies, phantom marriage, and eventually phantom dropping-out-of school, and phantom welfare checks.


This is why I support phantom abortions.
Please, Fundies, stop protesting at firehouses. The Ghostbusters are good people.



> D: you sure? $5 for a few minutes.


No >:[
You can try taking it up with her, though.


----------



## Farelle (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm a female too^^ and to be honest, i just met one other female "furry" in real, but she was kind of strange...>.> hyperactive and contineously meowing...
it annoyed me....but oh well XD she was nice.

and then i met another male "cat" in real...a bit hyperactive too but very very nice and its comfortable to be with him^^
he is like a soulmate to me


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 21, 2009)

Farelle said:


> I'm a female too^^ and to be honest, i just met one other female "furry" in real, but she was kind of strange...>.> hyperactive and contineously meowing...
> it annoyed me....but oh well XD she was nice.


 

I saw two (also hyperactive) female furries when I was out on my own one evening. They were following behind me and one was meowing and the other making dog noises. They were so wild with it that I ended up hiding!


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 21, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> yes. those phantom pregnancy's lead to phantom babies, phantom marriage, and eventually phantom dropping-out-of school, and phantom welfare checks.
> 
> D: you sure? $5 for a few minutes.


What about phantom STDs?  I wonder if they would be the same, or if your head would spin around. Oh wait that's possession.


----------



## russianshephard (Dec 21, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> We're all hiding from the creepy manchildren, and sick desperate fucks.
> 
> Also, no one in your town needs to know you're a furfag. It shouldn't be THAT important to you, that people know.
> I don't go off telling random people in my town _"OH MY FUCKING GOD, I AM A HARDCORE METROID FAN, AND PROUD OF IT!"_
> There's just no need, or point.


 

I dont let people know im a furry, i just happen to do my free-running in my fursuit. Is that wrong?


----------



## russianshephard (Dec 21, 2009)

as for female furries, i became a furry by meeting a female furry that quickly became my girlfriend, Alexis. I love her more than words can say.


----------



## russianshephard (Dec 21, 2009)

and even better, she wasnt like a meowing over active cat, she is really a wolf just like me! And she doesnt overdo that either!


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 22, 2009)

chill dude you should have put that all in one post fyi


----------



## Ilayas (Dec 22, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> What about phantom STDs?  I wonder if they would be the same, or if your head would spin around. Oh wait that's possession.



The Phantom Clap is a bitch to get rid of.


----------



## Jalieya (Dec 22, 2009)

Miyuu said:


> Female... Wish I was male at times.



Oh goodness, I know what you mean D:
I swear I'm supposed to be a guy. I know that's what I was supposed to be born as. But nooooo. I has a stupid vagina.
(though it says herm, just my fursona is a hermaphrodite)
*stabs vagina*


----------



## Jalieya (Dec 22, 2009)

I am a female furry. I've always been open to the idea of furry fandom, then LonelyFox (I go to school with him) felt so comfortable talking to me within our first real conversation, that he told me he was furry. He quickly became my bestfriend, and now, my boyfriend. 
What actually made me start getting more into furry fandom was a boy I met at a festival near my town. Turic, actually. Now him and LonelyFox are friends, thanks to me :3 
But anywho, when I met Turic, he was wearing his paws and a tail. I knew he was a furry just by looking at him. Hey, I wear ears and a tail to school, and this kid does it in public. After meeting him, I came home and made an account on here, and here I am now  I'm not very educated on furry things, but I know enough to get me by. I do not fursuit, nor do I intend to, but I'll gladly do the ears and tail. I don't hiss or mew and such very often, and when I do, it's because I'm playing around.
Once, LonelyFox told me that the majority of furries aren't too awfully attractive. Well, as conceited as I may be, I am attractive. In my opinion, as well as quite a few others. I'm not exactly what you'd expect from a furry, you know?

EDIT:
Hmm... That last sentence sounds a tad vane.. Peh. Oh well. I'm not fat. I'm not ugly. I get hit on in real life constantly. So yeah. I'm gonna be a bit conceited :3


----------



## Cotoncandie (Dec 22, 2009)

Jalieya said:


> Well, as conceited as I may be, I am attractive. In my opinion, as well as quite a few others. I'm not exactly what you'd expect from a furry, you know?
> 
> EDIT:
> Hmm... That last sentence sounds a tad vane.. Peh. Oh well. I'm not fat. I'm not ugly. I get hit on in real life constantly. So yeah. I'm gonna be a bit conceited :3



Same here. I've seen a faire share of good looking people from the fandom. Or maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 22, 2009)

Cotoncandie said:


> Same here. I've seen a faire share of good looking people from the fandom. Or maybe I'm just lucky.


I've learned to tune out the ugly ones, myself.


----------



## Jalieya (Dec 22, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I've learned to tune out the ugly ones, myself.



Haha, nice strategy.


----------



## Falconpunch (Dec 23, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I need to find more Furries in general...let alone fellow female Furs



I agree. 

Off topic, but, I'm in Vegas! Vacations rule. Anyone near the strip? lol.

I just yell "kitty" in a small, squeaky voice, but that is just something I do. Has nothing to do with furdom. 

Huuurrr, I wish I could find a girlfriend who likes furry stuff. But, I have learned that silence and loneliness is bliss.  Sad, but very true. Though, I'm not in high school thinking that the person I meet in my English class will be the "one." >_> Protip: Laddies and gentle kittens, work sucks. Time slips away and it eats your very social life. Get out and play while you can before it consumes you.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 23, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> yes. those phantom pregnancy's lead to phantom babies, phantom marriage, and eventually phantom dropping-out-of school, and phantom welfare checks.
> 
> D: you sure? $5 for a few minutes.



i have one you could buy


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 23, 2009)

Vatz said:


> I assume that you haven't been on here long enough to know how we tick.


:V
ya still a noob


----------



## Falconpunch (Dec 24, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i have one you could buy



$50 sound good? What does she do? Any tricks? Special traits? Can she cook?


----------



## Playful Little Foxy (Dec 24, 2009)

Does that count as slave trade? And normally, our females bite, so be careful!


----------



## Tolbia (Dec 24, 2009)

Ima girl, but I think more furry artists are female, I have come across alot of female furs but wutevar


----------



## Playful Little Foxy (Dec 24, 2009)

Tolbia said:


> Ima girl, but I think more furry artists are female, I have come across alot of female furs but wutevar


There are a lot more than there used to be! Just not on the FA forums. xD
Which is a shame.


----------



## Falconpunch (Dec 25, 2009)

We should have a rally then.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 26, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Hi? >>
> The ones I see are either geared to be sexy, or are dark/serious in some way.


Put Bluntly... Butch Bitches or Skanky Sluts...


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 26, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Put Bluntly... Butch Bitches or Skanky Sluts...


Exactly. :< EXACTLY.

Ohgod.
If they're not hating everything, they're fucking everything.
Not in a hot way either.. since the ones I've seen are 300 pounds and smell like pee.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm going to ignore that... last one...

No serious, there isn't any feel anymore... you people (not just females, note) make me sad!


----------



## Falconpunch (Dec 26, 2009)

Heh, being asexual is fun. Where do furried usually gather?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 26, 2009)

^ Manthrocon.


----------



## Saka (Dec 27, 2009)

Female here.
       I have been to several fur meets already, and where I am from, the number of male-to-female ration of furries is rather even, males only slightly dominating it.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 27, 2009)

damn, i wish there were furmeets in my area...


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 27, 2009)

I havent gone to a fur meet ever... Maybe I should call up my otter friend and see if he'll take me...


----------



## Falconpunch (Dec 27, 2009)

TrinityWolfess said:


> I havent gone to a fur meet ever... Maybe I should call up my otter friend and see if he'll take me...


  Take you in what way? ;P Hehe. Sorry, I couldnt resist.


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 28, 2009)

Saka said:


> Female here.
> I have been to several fur meets already, and where I am from, the number of male-to-female ration of furries is rather even, males only slightly dominating it.


Lucky. I'm the only female at the meets here sometimes.
Though really it's a fairly small meet so I understand why.
I'm still pretty sure the ratio is along the lines of 1 female for every 4 males.


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 28, 2009)

Encyclopedia Dramatica said:
			
		

> There are no wimenz on the internets.


Hmm...


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 28, 2009)

Hierientzal said:


> Hmm...


... Are there 'Wimenz' in RL?


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 28, 2009)

Maybe, idk I haven't talked to one of these Wimenz for a while...


----------



## Falconpunch (Dec 28, 2009)

I just never have the time to fraternize with women being so consumed in my egocentric erudite ways of life. Lol. All that must be done is learn and eat, sleep being optional.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> ... Are there 'Wimenz' in RL?



Of course not, women are a myth. Stop giving everyone false hope Sugar, we all know you're a dude >:[ .


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Of course not, women are a myth. Stop giving everyone false hope Sugar, we all know you're a dude >:[ .



:[


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> :[


we all know that so why so sad? Let me tell you about my scars....


----------



## Morroke (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> we all know that so why so sad? Let me tell you about my scars....



You're a girl and don't exist so thus you're a guy?

The fuck.


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

*points at my avatar area* see that? It says male... *nod nod *


----------



## Morroke (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> *points at my avatar area* see that? It says male... *nod nod *



You have hearts in your avatar, your point is invalid.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> :[



Don't give me that Ratte, you've got the biggest dick here :V .


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Don't give me that Ratte, you've got the biggest dick here :V .



I don't have a dick irl :c


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Of course not, women are a myth. Stop giving everyone false hope Sugar, we all know you're a dude >:[ .


False hope for what? I'm like 10 apparently... oh right... furries.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I don't have a dick irl :c



Then who's dick is this Ratte :V ?







The evidence doesn't lie >:[ .


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Then who's dick is this Ratte :V ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but that's the internet


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> False hope for what? I'm like 10 apparently... oh right... furries.



What are you on about :V ?


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> but that's the internet



Are you saying the internet lied to me? The internet wouldn't do that D: .


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> What are you on about :V ?


That Hottigress chick says I'm 10. I'm mocking her and furries by saying they're pedophiles.

D: Godd.

And everyone on the internet is gay, didn't you know?


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> That Hottigress chick says I'm 10. I'm mocking her and furries by saying they're pedophiles.
> 
> D: Godd.



Oh, why do you talk to her? She's fucking depressing :V .



SugarMental said:


> And everyone on the internet is *jailhouse* gay, didn't you know?



Fixed :V .


----------



## Balthamos (Dec 28, 2009)

female furs
get back in the kitchen


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 28, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> False hope for what? I'm like 10 apparently... oh right... furries.


 LEGAL TO BONE
LOLITA INCARNATE, its 19 looks 12


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 28, 2009)

Balthamos said:


> female furs
> get back in the kitchen


I burned that down months ago, where have you been?


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 28, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> I burned that down months ago, where have you been?


I guess she is a bad cook. Fire hazard too.


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 28, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I guess she is a bad cook. Fire hazard too.


I thought I told you before that I broke a toaster trying to make a poptart..


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 28, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> I thought I told you before that I broke a toaster trying to make a poptart..


I had a roommate who used to burn pasta when boiling it. Sexy woman, but can't cook to save her life xD I did most of the cooking.


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 28, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I had a roommate who used to burn pasta when boiling it. Sexy woman, but can't cook to save her life xD I did most of the cooking.


Men who cook are hawt.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 28, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Men who cook are hawt.


 thank you.  (she thought so too)


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 28, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> I thought I told you before that I broke a toaster trying to make a poptart..


 
Thats just silly, your supposed to put it in the sink and run water over it :V


----------



## Falconpunch (Dec 28, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I had a roommate who used to burn pasta when boiling it. Sexy woman, but can't cook to save her life xD I did most of the cooking.



Sounds useless to me.  jk. I do a little bit of cooking but I can't really cook with the ravenous family I live with. They tend to eat all of the material I am cooking with; plain flour, wooden spoons, measuring cup, linguine. etc. (Now that I look at myself in retrospect, I'm a pansy. :/  Oh well, at least I have fun in life, right? Hehe.)


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 28, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Thats just silly, your supposed to put it in the sink and run water over it :V


Figures it's something that simple. :<
But you can't blame me, I'm female.


----------



## Yautjapet (Dec 28, 2009)

*cough* I have female parts, but a male mentality. Interpret as you will.


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 28, 2009)

Yautjapet said:


> *cough* I have female parts, but a male mentality. Interpret as you will.


You're a Femalemale!

:<


----------



## Yautjapet (Dec 28, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> You're a Femalemale!
> 
> :<



Completely read it as fee-ma-leh-ma-leh. No idea why.


----------



## Falconpunch (Dec 28, 2009)

Yautjapet said:


> *cough* I have female parts, but a male mentality. Interpret as you will.


That's called a personality. Congrats! You now stand out more than the rest of the sheep! :3 It's a good thing.


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 28, 2009)

Yautjapet said:


> Completely read it as fee-ma-leh-ma-leh. No idea why.


I attempted to read it in a way that would sound funny.. but failed.
So thank you for helping me with that. <3


----------



## Yautjapet (Dec 28, 2009)

Haha personality. I suppose that's a thing that'll come in handy every once in awhile. 

...I have a habit of reading things in weird ways just to make what I'm reading more interesting.


----------



## Falconpunch (Dec 28, 2009)

Do women usually have an inferiority complex about themselves or is it that men are so oppressive and sexist towards them? I see it IRL and the intarblags a lot more than I should. Personally, I treat everyone equally in social and economic circumstances. Women should pay the meal once every so often and men should just stfu and listen sometimes. It really does work out well that way.


----------



## Yautjapet (Dec 28, 2009)

Pfft Honestly, most females I know (myself included) have inferiority complexes. Haven't quite figured out why yet. I'm thinking maybe its because we constantly see 'perfect' beings being put up on a pedestal. We think, "oh damn, I'm supposed to be that way too. But I'm not...*sadface*" 

Er, I may just be talkin' nonsense at 4 in the morning.


----------



## Yautjapet (Dec 28, 2009)

Also I'm thinking that its not 'men being sexist/oppressive'. Those words, I hate those words. People think its 'the cause' of depression and whatnot in certain individuals but in reality, its a really small piece of the puzzle that makes people act/think the way they do.


----------



## Geek (Dec 28, 2009)

I pay the meal, pay the bills, cook and do all the house cleaning... a woman doesn't need to do anything for me...


----------



## Falconpunch (Dec 28, 2009)

Yautjapet said:


> Pfft Honestly, most females I know (myself included) have inferiority complexes. Haven't quite figured out why yet. I'm thinking maybe its because we constantly see 'perfect' beings being put up on a pedestal. We think, "oh damn, I'm supposed to be that way too. But I'm not...*sadface*"
> 
> Er, I may just be talkin' nonsense at 4 in the morning.



No, no, you are making sense. Seeking to be the Madonna, huh? I thought of that, but I thought that was too obvious to be the "true" answer. There still is an underlying reason to it, I know there has to be. I always feel bad for women, they have it super easy, but also super hard. "Also see, double-standards." Plus, it must suck to not be able to pee standing up. XD 
Well, I must venture to slumberland where no one can find me nor disturb my wondrous lucid-esque dreams of great things that peak my curiosities.


----------



## Yautjapet (Dec 28, 2009)

Falconpunch said:


> No, no, you are making sense. Seeking to be the Madonna, huh? I thought of that, but I thought that was too obvious to be the "true" answer. There still is an underlying reason to it, I know there has to be. I always feel bad for women, they have it super easy, but also super hard. "Also see, double-standards." Plus, it must suck to not be able to pee standing up. XD
> Well, I must venture to slumberland where no one can find me nor disturb my wondrous lucid-esque dreams of great things that peak my curiosities.



*laughs* I've often felt the pang of not being able to pee standing up, and wonder if sometimes having a dick would make life easier. 

Have fun in the realm of the Dream Lord. May you dream of whatever you please. X3 I myself should be heading there but being struck with insomnia is keeping me from doing so.


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 28, 2009)

>> I like being a chick, dunno what you're thinking. Most women I know have figured out how to get what they want by flaunting their looks or innocence. Sure, men can do that too.. but usually only the feminine ones are good at it.. and women are pros at it.

In my experience.. it's the sub that has the true dominance, whether the dom wants to believe it or not.
And in life females are usually seen as weak or fragile compared to men.. so.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 28, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Sure, men can do that too.. but usually only the feminine ones are good at it.. and women are pros at it.


I could 1Up you on amateur night any day of the week


----------



## Yautjapet (Dec 28, 2009)

The funny thing is I like _looking_ like a female, but most other times think I'm supposed to be male. So really, I like everything about me, just not my parts. That...thats not making sense now. @_@  

And I utterly agree with the whole 'subs have the power' kinda thing. *nodnod*


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 28, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> I could 1Up you on amateur night any day of the week


Iunno dude. I have the whole loli thing going on. :>
Maybe in a room of gay though.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 28, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Iunno dude. I have the whole loli thing going on. :>
> Maybe in a room of gay though.


Well you've got the pedo vote....

As long as I get to wear a decently long short skirt I can fool dem straight guys


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 28, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Well you've got the pedo vote....
> 
> As long as I get to wear a decently long short skirt I can fool dem straight guys


You has boobs? :<
Then you'd get the pedo vote too.

Now I want to see pictures. D:<


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 28, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> You has boobs? :<
> Then you'd get the pedo vote too.
> 
> Now I want to see pictures. D:<


Naw I has pec's that look like boobs when wearing boobie attire.... you know you wouldn't expect a guy to wear something like that but w/e


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 28, 2009)

Uh.. I meant pictures of you, not your boobs. :<
I want to see how feminine you are compared to your avatar. xD


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 28, 2009)

You got it boss


----------



## Alethria (Dec 28, 2009)

Falconpunch said:


> Are there really that many female furries or is this hobby/lifestyle male dominated? Or is it that a lot of males use the anonymity of the internet and claim to be female?
> 
> (Spark some conversation in here as well.)



*I'm sure this has already been answered, but I'll answer it again!*

Yes, the furry fandom is *indeed* dominated by males.  Overall I really think it all has to do based on a female's insecurities and the fact of where they "stand in this world."

With insecurities, females are too afraid of being made fun of for being different.  Society implants an image into everyone's mind.  In this case, women are told that they need to be a certain way both physically and mentally.  It doesn't always directly say the words right out, but actions truly do speak louder than words.  Not only that, but females are just naturally far more insecure than males will ever be.  The level of insecurity likely has to due with the emotional level that contributes within a female.  Nothing that can honestly be ever completely stabilized, but it is as it is.

The other thing is how "females stand in this world."  Women have always been given far more gifts and advantages in certain areas purely based on their gender.  Because of this special treatment, women don't always feel the need to search out for anything different in this world.  Men rarely receive this same treatment and end up searching for things that may be different.  Because males are not accepted in certain areas as easily as females are, they search out groups to be more accepted and stumble upon a group that accepts you for no matter how you are or what you are.  (Also males have their certain areas that they're given more special treatment than females are given.  It just depends on what area that's specified.)

Anyway those are two reasons you don't see many females in the fandom.  There's more reasons, but I'm sleepy.  Both of those reasons are actually pretty common.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 28, 2009)

Thats such a load of shit -_- All guys are insecure about most of the same things girls are, We just don't talk about it.

Thats why I went to guys >_>


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeeah.. most of that was slightly offensive. :>
Men have an 'image' to uphold to for the most part too.
Where do you think most of the homophobes come from.
.. Save for Christians who think they'd go to hell by association.
Men are supposed to be tough, and strong, and protectors.
At least if you're going by societies standards. Obviously it's 
a lot different now than I was back then.. but still. It still happens
a lot today where 'tough guys' will flip out at any hint of gay 
because they don't want anything to make them appear less manly.

And plenty of females have stable emotions.. 
while plenty of males do not.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 28, 2009)

I am a herm.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 28, 2009)

female Furries... Awesome thing or best thing?


----------



## Falconpunch (Dec 28, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> >> I like being a chick, dunno what you're thinking. Most women I know have figured out how to get what they want by flaunting their looks or innocence. Sure, men can do that too.. but usually only the feminine ones are good at it.. and women are pros at it.
> 
> In my experience.. it's the sub that has the true dominance, whether the dom wants to believe it or not.
> And in life females are usually seen as weak or fragile compared to men.. so.


  ... You are 10 right?


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 28, 2009)

Falconpunch said:


> ... You are 10 right?


she is 19 and looks 10.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> she is 19 and looks 10.



Or she looks 10 and is 10. Better be careful what you say Ace, or you could get in trouble :V .


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 28, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> And plenty of females have stable emotions..



Lawl.


----------



## embriel (Dec 28, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> >> I like being a chick, dunno what you're thinking. Most women I know have figured out how to get what they want by flaunting their looks or innocence. Sure, men can do that too.. but usually only the feminine ones are good at it.. and women are pros at it.
> 
> In my experience.. it's the sub that has the true dominance, whether the dom wants to believe it or not.
> And in life females are usually seen as weak or fragile compared to men.. so.


 
THIS. I AGREE WITH IT. Because it totally plays out this way in my relationship. My boyfriend is ridiculously irresponsible and a slacker, but the sweetest, most understanding and funniest guy I've ever had the pleasure of knowing. So when it comes to getting shit done, I've never expected him to take charge and "be a man" about it. Also he very much pussy whipped. enough said :/

A female here, who likes looking like a female, but kinda wishes she had a dick from time to time. but I don't think my boyfriend would be too excited about the idea of pegging. I guess in bed I'm both extremes but I feel like I'm derailing from the topic at this point xD

EDIT:
LOOK TO YOUR LEFT There are plenty of ways to reach me, if you want to chat just drop a line :]


----------



## Falconpunch (Dec 28, 2009)

embriel said:


> A female here, who likes looking like a female, but kinda wishes she had a dick from time to time. but I don't think my boyfriend would be too excited about the idea of pegging. I guess in bed I'm both extremes but I feel like I'm derailing from the topic at this point xD



I could go so Freudian all over this statement here.

If people want to talk there are PMs for a reason. I don't get how people don't use them. :V


----------



## embriel (Dec 28, 2009)

Falconpunch said:


> I could go so Freudian all over this statement here.
> 
> If people want to talk there are PMs for a reason. I don't get how people don't use them. :V


 
Hey, I am not going through penis envy, I absolutely adore my vagina, to be perfectly blunt.

I hate using PM's they're too slow, that's why I use instant messengers.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 28, 2009)

-walks in-

Hey! -reads latest posts-

-walks out-


----------



## selkie (Dec 28, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> >> I like being a chick, dunno what you're thinking. *Most women I know have figured out how to get what they want by flaunting their looks or innocence. *Sure, men can do that too.. but usually only the feminine ones are good at it.. and women are pros at it.



You have to be kidding me.
That's ridiculous.

Most men aren't that shallow, and most women aren't that manipulative.

But hey, most women you know. :V


----------



## Balthamos (Dec 28, 2009)

hi i have tits you MUST have sex with me


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

selkie said:


> You have to be kidding me.
> That's ridiculous.
> 
> Most men aren't that shallow, and most women aren't that manipulative.
> ...



Sugar says blatantly misogynistic things like that because it garners positive attention from creepy guys. She's got low self esteem IMO :V .



Balthamos said:


> hi i have tits you MUST have sex with me



So what? Half the dudes here have tits, tits are passÃ© man :V .


----------



## selkie (Dec 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Sugar says blatantly misogynistic things like that because it garners positive attention from creepy guys. She's got low self esteem IMO :V .



ha
That's actually too bad. It makes the rest of us look bad.
I'd like to think I've earned the things I've gotten.


----------



## Fluory (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm a woman.


----------



## Falconpunch (Dec 29, 2009)

Balthamos said:


> hi i have tits you MUST have sex with me


  Thanks for your invitation I shall take you up on that offer. XD


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2009)

:V


----------



## Occoris (Dec 29, 2009)

I has a boobs, and a vagina, and, strangely enough (this IS furry) absolutely no penis.


----------



## embriel (Dec 29, 2009)

Occoris said:


> I has a boobs, and a vagina, and, strangely enough (this IS furry) absolutely no penis.


 
Welcome to the party!


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 29, 2009)

ITT: Unsuspecting females post and are subsequently stalked by Poet.


----------



## Morroke (Dec 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> ITT: Unsuspecting females post and are subsequently stalked by Poet.



He's a drunk, he couldn't keep up with stalking.


----------



## Takoto (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm a female furry, and so is my best friend (she... introduced me to the fandom, but I'd been drawing PokÃ©mon-based Anthro's beforehand anyway).


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Dec 29, 2009)

Falconpunch said:


> (I make it sound like you are diseased or something. lol.)



Diseased? Furry? These, my friend, go hand in hand


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Dec 29, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> -walks in-
> 
> Hey! -reads latest posts-
> 
> -walks out-


 good idea, lol...

well, i have met a few female furries, one has a notebook full of art and stuff (and she is kinda annoying, admittedly), and the other girl who is kinda gothic and occasionally wears this cat ears thing, i dont think they get on here though... i just got on here myself, so ill have to ask them


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 29, 2009)

Takoto said:


> I'm a female furry, and so is my best friend (she... introduced me to the fandom, but I'd been drawing PokÃ©mon-based Anthro's beforehand anyway).



You sound like someone I would've hung around with in school.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 29, 2009)

Wolf Scout Sniper said:


> well, i have met a few female furries, one has a notebook full of art and stuff (and she is kinda annoying, admittedly*), and the other girl who is kinda gothic and occasionally wears this cat ears thing, i dont think they get on here though... i just got on here myself, so ill have to ask them*



Last one sounds like a Neko. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 29, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Last one sounds like a Neko. :V


Furries like to group anything that could possibly be done by a furry as furry.  You should know this by now and that trying to correct them is pointless :V


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Furries like to group anything that could possibly be done by a furry as furry.  You should know this by now and that trying to correct them is pointless :V



It's like trying to get a pig to fly.
I am disappoint at that..


----------



## embriel (Dec 29, 2009)

Takoto said:


> I'm a female furry, and so is my best friend (she... introduced me to the fandom, but I'd been drawing PokÃ©mon-based Anthro's beforehand anyway).


 

I also have a female fur friend, I wouldn't call her my best friend anymore but, she allows me to vent my furry with her. She's the only fur I know in person


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 29, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It's like trying to get a pig to fly.
> I am disappoint at that..


Pigs fly all the time.  According to people saying "this will be true when pigs fly"


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Pigs fly all the time.  According to people saying "this will be true when pigs fly"



Swine flu?


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 29, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Swine flu?


oh God ;;


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Dec 29, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Last one sounds like a Neko. :V


 what exactly does "neko" mean? sorry, im kinda new to all this


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 29, 2009)

Wolf Scout Sniper said:


> what exactly does "neko" mean? sorry, im kinda new to all this



Japanese catgirls...and boys.
Not furry.


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Dec 29, 2009)

ah i see


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 29, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Japanese catgirls...and boys.
> Not furry.



What's with the pause before neko boys?
They're bloody adorable.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 29, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> What's with the pause before neko boys?
> They're bloody adorable.



To each his own, but I do pause alot. 
It's a bad habit.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 29, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> What's with the pause before neko boys?
> They're bloody adorable.


Agreed.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 29, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> What's with the pause before neko boys?



They're pretty much girls?
That's what I thought anyways.


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Dec 29, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> To each his own, but I do pause alot.
> It's a bad habit.


 most of the time i dont notice, but i do that a lot, mainly using the "..." thing... i try to switch it up with commas and periods


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 29, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> They're pretty much girls?
> That's what I thought anyways.



Well boys who could pass as girls are pretty fantastic.
Also boys dressed as girls.
But no overly long girly hair.
Or girls. Yuck.


----------



## Falconpunch (Dec 29, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Well boys who could pass as girls are pretty fantastic.
> Also boys dressed as girls.
> But no overly long girly hair.
> Or girls. Yuck.


 
I love my hair long, thank you. But I do not cross dress. Girls who acts less pansy than a 4 year old is hawt. I like a girl who can stand up and make it on her own... in the wilderness. Like me! =D


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Dec 29, 2009)

Falconpunch said:


> I love my hair long, thank you. But I do not cross dress. Girls who acts less pansy than a 4 year old is hawt. I like a girl who can stand up and make it on her own... in the wilderness. Like me! =D


 kewl...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 29, 2009)

Falconpunch said:


> I love my hair long, thank you. But I do not cross dress. Girls who acts less pansy than a 4 year old is hawt. I like a girl who can stand up and make it on her own... in the wilderness. Like me! =D



Tough girls are lesbians. _All of them_.

Look at all the baby Amaterasus! D'awwww.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 29, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Tough girls are lesbians. _All of them_.
> 
> Look at all the baby Amaterasus! D'awwww.


 
Umm last time I recall, I thnk last time I checked I like's guys alot more then girls...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 29, 2009)

-_-' i smell a shit storm


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 29, 2009)

neko (the female ones)  rule.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 29, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> neko (the female ones)  rule.



wait arnt nekos just normal girls with cat ears and a tail and sometimes cat paws?


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 29, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> wait arnt nekos just normal girls with cat ears and a tail and sometimes cat paws?


Yep, usually adorable personalities as well. Makes you wanna cuddle em, and bone em too. one of the few cute things you can say you want to fuck without being creepy :V


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 29, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Yep, usually adorable personalities as well. Makes you wanna cuddle em, and bone em too. one of the few cute things you can say you want to fuck without being creepy :V



my thoughts exactly even though people will still call you creepy because they look like 12 year olds :/


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 29, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> my thoughts exactly even though people will still call you creepy because they look like 12 year olds :/


Not if done rite lol no 12 year old has C or bigger cup boobs and hips. you can have "Lolis" and "Nekos" and some things that are both,


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 29, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Not if done rite lol no 12 year old has C or bigger cup boobs and hips. you can have "Lolis" and "Nekos" and some things that are both,



but almost every thing from japan has C+ breasts and japan loves its big breasted loli


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 29, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> but almost every thing from japan has C+ breasts and japan loves its big breasted loli


Then its a drawing of a sexually mature woman with cat ears and a quirky  and adorable personality. In that context how could it be a bad thing?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 29, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Then its a drawing of a sexually mature woman with cat ears and a quirky  and adorable personality. In that context how could it be a bad thing?



i dont know but people will always find a way. some neko's are cute/hot but i prefer full on furs


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 30, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> neko (the female ones)  rule.


Wrong thread, bub.


----------



## Erewolf (Dec 30, 2009)

There are girls on the internet?!?


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 1, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Then its a drawing of a sexually mature woman with cat ears and a quirky  and adorable personality. In that context how could it be a bad thing?



Nothing is wrong with it, just it's neko, not furry.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 1, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Not if done rite lol no 12 year old has C or bigger cup boobs and hips. you can have "Lolis" and "Nekos" and some things that are both,


:< Big boobs do not equal adult.
Like I'm proud of looking young and all, but fuck.

And fuck you all, Neko is furry.
It's still taking animal parts and mixing it with humans.
Unless there's a word for humans given animal characteristics/parts.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 1, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> And fuck you all, Neko is furry.
> It's still taking animal parts and mixing it with humans.
> Unless there's a word for humans given animal characteristics/parts.



Don't let the wonderful folk on a _certain image board_ hear you talking like that. You can't take cat-girl Samus away from them.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Don't let the wonderful folk on a _certain image board_ hear you talking like that. You can't take cat-girl Samus away from them.


That again?
I'm sure more than half of them fap to dogcock more than the average furfag.
Honestly, I don't know them. But they sound like the average 4channer retard
who can't get a date.. at least furries are whores. That's something.. right?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 1, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> That again?
> I'm sure more than half of them fap to dogcock more than the average furfag.
> Honestly, I don't know them. But they sound like the average 4channer retard
> who can't get a date.. at least furries are whores. That's something.. right?



... cool story miss


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jan 1, 2010)

I love this thread ^_^


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 1, 2010)

Erewolf said:


> There are girls on the internet?!?


No, everyone here is lying.

Also ere ilu


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 1, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> I love this thread ^_^


Well then why don't you_ marry it?!
_


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Well then why don't you_ marry it?!
> _



its not legal in his state


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 1, 2010)

This thread is still alive?

*stabs at it repeatedly*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This thread is still alive?
> 
> *stabs at it repeatedly*



Don't commit your hate crimes here!
*
HATE CRIMES*


----------



## Gight (Jan 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This thread is still alive?
> 
> *stabs at it repeatedly*



Use a gun.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 1, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> And fuck you all, Neko is furry.
> It's still taking animal parts and mixing it with humans.
> Unless there's a word for humans given animal characteristics/parts.



Actually, there is. They're called kemonomimi (say that 3 times fast). They can be any animal: cat, dog, bunny, anything. As long as it's nothing more than ears, a tail, and maybe paws, it's a kemonomimi.

Wow, I can't believe I just did that. -facepalm-


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This thread is still alive?
> 
> *stabs at it repeatedly*


  Yep.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 2, 2010)

gets a 25 kill streak and nukes thread. BWAHAHAHA


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 2, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> gets a 25 kill streak and nukes thread. BWAHAHAHA


This is my first post on FAF. I think I'm doing ok... ? :/


----------



## Lady_Lapin (Jan 3, 2010)

*waves*

I'm a girl.. AND I'm pathetically pink and fluffy! I wear dresses and everything! *grin*

That's all I'm saying on the matter, as I don't want to annoy anyone with my mere presence!


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 3, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> No, everyone here is lying.
> 
> Also ere ilu


 
If Iâ€™m lying than Iâ€™m not a male nor a female arrrrrrrr who am I!!!!!! *Tackles a random person* (if you watch scrubs you will get this joke)


----------



## Geek (Jan 3, 2010)

Lady_Lapin said:


> *waves*
> 
> I'm a girl.. AND I'm pathetically pink and fluffy! I wear dresses and everything! *grin*
> 
> That's all I'm saying on the matter, as I don't want to annoy anyone with my mere presence!



Kinky pink dresses on a cute fluffy girl like you make me happy.


----------



## Lady_Lapin (Jan 3, 2010)

Geek said:


> Kinky pink dresses on a cute fluffy girl like you make me happy.



Why thank you kind sir!


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 3, 2010)

What makes most of you gals furry? The art? The pr0n? The community? Zoophilia in a lite form? The fuzziness? Trauma in childhood? Or just boredom?

Seriously, if anyone (of any gender) wants to talk to me just private message me for easier ways to contact me. You can just vent for all I care, in fact, I love to hear peoples problems and struggles. I just want to meet some people in the community and make a difference in a positive way in peoples lives. This forum and the people who inhabit it are very amusing and different from the people that rot around here.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm female, but my 'sona is male. And no, I'm not lesbian -_-

I also seem to be one of the few aforementioned "annoying" female furries, and one of the only furries that types properly. XD

EDIT: Wow, I didn't realize this thread had 21 pages. Sorry if I threw off the conversation.


----------



## Lady_Lapin (Jan 3, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> What makes most of you gals furry? The art? The pr0n? The community? Zoophilia in a lite form? The fuzziness? Trauma in childhood? Or just boredom?



How about all of the above? *grin*

I'm just in it for the pr0n  - no, not really... it's the escapism, the fun, the fantasy and simply feeling comfortable!


----------



## Geek (Jan 3, 2010)

Lady_Lapin said:


> How about all of the above? *grin*
> 
> I'm just in it for the pr0n  - no, not really... it's the escapism, the fun, the fantasy and simply feeling comfortable!



So do I


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 3, 2010)

Geek said:


> So do I


 

Furries are better cuz they're more fun. And their insults are hilarions.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm a female but my 'sona's a herm. No I'm not lesbian-_-

Sorry if I'm taking anyone off topic.21 pages is the reason.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 4, 2010)

Lady_Lapin said:


> How about all of the above? *grin*
> 
> I'm just in it for the pr0n  - no, not really... it's the escapism, the fun, the fantasy and simply feeling comfortable!


  I'm in it for the pr0n mainly. It is a great form a escapism as well.


----------



## Kiba_the_Coon (Jan 4, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> I'm in it for the pr0n mainly. It is a great form a escapism as well.


 
I'm here for friends, myself. I've actually made a decent number.

Now I can stay on the computer all by myself, ignoring everyone around me while I talk to all my internet friends who live miles away! 

....oh god D:


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 4, 2010)

Panda said:


> I'm a female furry.
> I don't meet that many females either it seems...interesting...



I dont really know any females either


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't ~feel~ like quoting Shenzi so ILY SHENZEBOOBOO <3

uhmmm yes that's your new special nickname from me to you i wrapped it in love and cookies

Also, I'm a furry because I like drawing animal people, I like drawing myself as an animal person, and I like to escape into my sona so to speak


----------



## spectrechino (Jan 4, 2010)

*PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!* lulz...never seen another furry irl as i am new to the fandom and still "in the closet" as some would say (not in the gay way)[not that theres anything wrong with that] and i look forward to going to a furmeet/con to get a broader scope of the fandom.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 4, 2010)

spectrechino said:


> *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!* lulz...



Not all the internet is 4chan or image boards. ;>_>


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 4, 2010)

why do all the gals on here assume that if they have a herm/ male sona we are going to think there lesbians?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> why do all the gals on here assume that if they have a herm/ male sona we are going to think there lesbians?



In my experience, some males automatically do think that. And usually, it's more than one.


----------



## Karali (Jan 5, 2010)

I've met a few other female furries but only on the internet. Never IRL.

I'm glad I haven't met any IRL.

_They're crazy enough on the internet. _


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 5, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Not all the internet is 4chan or image boards. ;>_>


Where in God's name do you people get such strange ideas?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 5, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> In my experience, some males automatically do think that. And usually, it's more than one.



so its just more stereotyping bull?


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 5, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Where in God's name do you people get such strange ideas?


The crusty thing on the back of my toilet tells me so.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 5, 2010)

I've yet to see a girl posing as a creepy old dude to get away from the pervs (hey I'm reading the front page, it makes sense as I'm saying it)


----------



## Keyox (Jan 5, 2010)

Well seeing as there is nothing dangling between my legs (Unlike Lady Gaga A HUR HUR) I am a girl :V


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 6, 2010)

That or you're a really pathetic dude.


----------



## Ash (Jan 6, 2010)

Most furries I've personally met Irl are either gay or female.

To be honest, I've never met a straight furry In real life... Besides myself, but thats just me.  But i imagine its a little bit of both really. Alot of furry artists are female, but alot of actual furries are male.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 6, 2010)

Keyox said:


> Well seeing as there is nothing dangling between my legs (Unlike Lady Gaga A HUR HUR) I am a girl :V



A fellow not-male? Who likes District 9?
...
"CHRISTOPHER!" *whacks*


----------



## Ash (Jan 6, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> A fellow not-male? Who likes District 9?
> ...
> "CHRISTOPHER!" *whacks*


 
wat


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 6, 2010)

Ash said:


> wat



You are neither female nor Prawn.

You are a ten year old child wandering the countryside abusing animals... Say hi to Brock for me. <3


----------



## Solas (Jan 6, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> why do all the gals on here assume that if they have a herm/ male sona we are going to think there lesbians?



It's a shame, but that's also a generalization.  I mean, we know that not all the women with other fursonas are lesbians.  It shouldn't be assumed by either party.

In my opinion, one should just be comfortable in their sexuality and not make assumptions on others'.  Often easier said than done though.

Also, I am female, who seriously considered having a male fursona, and not a lesbian or bi-curious at all.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 6, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> The crusty thing on the back of my toilet tells me so.


Well, shit


----------



## Keyox (Jan 6, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> A fellow not-male? Who likes District 9?
> ...
> "CHRISTOPHER!" *whacks*


 

I hated Wikus so much when he hit Chris on the head, SAD FAEC :[


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 6, 2010)

Solas said:


> It's a shame, but that's also a generalization.  I mean, we know that not all the women with other fursonas are lesbians.  It shouldn't be assumed by either party.
> 
> In my opinion, one should just be comfortable in their sexuality and not make assumptions on others'.  Often easier said than done though.
> 
> Also, I am female, who seriously considered having a male fursona, and not a lesbian or bi-curious at all.



yeah just because im a fur almost all my other male fur friends assume im gay and hit on me and then things get awkward :/


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 6, 2010)

Since female furries are somewhat female they must be pure evil D:


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 6, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Since female furries are somewhat female they must be pure evil D:



lies and slander


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 6, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> lies and slander



We know that women like two things, your time and *money*
therefore... 
women = time x money 

Now time equals money, so 
women = money x money 

Money is the root of all evil, so 
money = square root of evil 

By squaring both sides of the equation, 
money squared = evil 

Now go back to the equation 
women = money x money 

See where I'm headed? 
women = money squared = evill 

Thus we prove that women are evil!

These are facts after all Ein ;D


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 6, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> We know that women like two things, your time and *money*
> therefore...
> women = time x money
> 
> ...



teh facts they burn sadly they have tits and vag so its worth it


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 6, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> teh facts they burn sadly they have tits and vag so its worth it


Since when do 8 year olds have tits?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 6, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Since when do 8 year olds have tits?



He does have a point there :\


----------



## Sexylucario (Jan 6, 2010)

Not to mean much but same here yet there are a few females that I know who can draw furries but no one I can relate too in this area except you guys it's so lonely out here it's all the same over and over again ... No offence but I am not gay or psycotic...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 6, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> He does have a point there :\



i know that i never said i like 8 year olds


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 6, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i know that i never said i like 8 year olds



oh sorry about that x3


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 6, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i know that i never said i like 8 year olds


What's all that cub porn doing in your favorites, then? 

and also what's with this?


			
				Clayton said:
			
		

> 1. http://i45.tinypic.com/6p2mw0.png
> 2. http://i49.tinypic.com/2646sly.png
> 3. http://i49.tinypic.com/bhf1g4.png
> 4. http://i48.tinypic.com/mmd4r5.png
> 5. http://i49.tinypic.com/5le0ba.png


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 6, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> What's all that cub porn doing in your favorites, then?



o3o

thats sick man, Ein you got cub porn??? -__-


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 6, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> o3o
> 
> thats sick man, Ein you got cub porn??? -__-



yeah i like cub art its not like i molest real kids -_-


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 7, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> We know that women like two things, your time and *money*
> therefore...
> women = time x money
> 
> ...


You say that like it's a bad thing...


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 7, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing...


 
It is you money grubbing evil thing >:[

Sadly after knowing all of this I still want a lady e_e;


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 7, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> It is you money grubbing evil thing >:[
> 
> Sadly after knowing all of this I still want a lady e_e;



You can't live with them, and you can't live without them.


Unless you're gay of course.


----------



## Geek (Jan 7, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> We know that women like two things, your time and *money*
> therefore...
> women = time x money
> 
> ...



I make $150,000.00/year and if i get a woman who wants kids... it would be:

$150,000.00/year + Woman = $75,000.00/year !!!  + kids = $37,000.00/year !!! :x + car + rent = $0/year !!! :evil:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 7, 2010)

Geek said:


> I make $150,000.00/year and if i get a woman who wants kids... it would be:
> 
> $150,000.00/year + Woman = $75,000.00/year !!!  + kids = $37,000.00/year !!! :x + car + rent = $0/year !!! :evil:



I'd be glad to get just the 75,000,00 a year.


----------



## Geek (Jan 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'd be glad to get just the 75,000,00 a year.



$150,000.00/year X 3 years without girls =







$150,000.00/year X 3 years with a girl =


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 7, 2010)

Geek said:


> $150,000.00/year X 3 years without girls =
> 
> 
> 
> $150,000.00/year X 3 years with a girl =



I have a friend who is one lucky son of a bitch. His girl wont take money from him, In fact when he offers to pay for something she pushes the money back at him, and he pushes it back at her.

As for the car in picture, nice motor, but not one I'd go buy even if I had a lotto win.


It is true though, if the man of the house is the only bread winner in the house, and he has a wife/gf and a child, he will have little to nothing to spend on himself. My dad was the only bread winner when I was little but despite the fact he could be an asshole, he gave mom every penny he earned to support me and my brother (I only had one sib at the time) he went without and never complained.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 7, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> It is you money grubbing evil thing >:[
> 
> Sadly after knowing all of this I still want a lady e_e;


I think this is why I prefer women. You male types are dumb.


----------



## OkamiOni (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm a female fur, but yeah, out of all the furs I run with, I am the only one, LoL. Also, most of the guys in our pack are gay or bi.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 7, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I think this is why I prefer women. You male types are dumb.



I don't know how you can tell the subtle nuances of all this dumb apart.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 7, 2010)

baginas


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 7, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> I don't know how you can tell the subtle nuances of all this dumb apart.


Well, in my experience, women who say men are evil generally do not continue to pursue them. Ergo...


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Well, in my experience, women who say men are evil generally do not continue to pursue them. Ergo...



LESBIANS.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> LESBIANS.


Hot.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Hot.



I'm a lesbian.
but it's more that I consider myself male than hating males.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm a lesbian.
> but it's more that I consider myself male than hating males.


But you're into some weird shit.  So that cancels out the lesbian hotness.


----------



## Geek (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> But you're into some weird shit.  So that cancels out the lesbian hotness.



+1


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> But you're into some weird shit.  So that cancels out the lesbian hotness.



if you shoot something, I'll taxidermy it.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> if you shoot something, I'll taxidermy it.


I quit hunting a couple years ago :c.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 7, 2010)

Geek said:


> +1


  valuable post


Zrcalo said:


> if you shoot something, I'll taxidermy it.


- in bed!


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=57016

What a big surprise the two biggest creepers on the forums are the two highest posters in this thread.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 7, 2010)

i say fuck you


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> valuable post
> - in bed!



+1


----------



## TygerLily (Jan 7, 2010)

a


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 7, 2010)

TygerLily said:


> Females don't exist on teh interwebs, silly.




HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.......wrong.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 7, 2010)

woot im tied with ace now who hoo


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 7, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> woot im tied with ace now who hoo



That's not a good thing. :V


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 7, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That's not a good thing. :V



in my mind it is...41


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> LESBIANS.


I was actually thinking more along the lines of militant feminists, but a number of those do too, so good call!


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 8, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I was actually thinking more along the lines of militant feminists, but a number of those do too, so good call!


feminists are funny they think they know every thing like my 9th grade social study's teacher until the heater breaks and i fixed it so she was all "wow i guess men are useful sometimes."...bitch


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 8, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> baginas


 
aww come on, it's an Australian joke...



EinTheCorgi said:


> feminists are funny they think they know every thing like my 9th grade social study's teacher until the heater breaks and i fixed it so she was all "wow i guess men are useful sometimes."...bitch


 
For both sexes, that's an attitude that needs to be destroyed in both parties.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 8, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> feminists are funny they think they know every thing like my 9th grade social study's teacher until the heater breaks and i fixed it so she was all "wow i guess men are useful sometimes."...bitch


You should've responded with "Too bad you aren't." Did you?


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 8, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You should've responded with "Too bad you aren't." Did you?


 
But she's a teacher, he would have been disowned...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 8, 2010)

Mojotaian said:


> But she's a teacher, he would have been disowned...


yeah she was a bad teacher to boring as a bag of hammers


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 8, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah she was a bad teacher to boring as a bag of hammers


 
Yeah, but it fucking hurts when someone drops the hammer, let alone a whole fucking bag of them...

The thing about Feminists like that are you need to prove to them that they're useless, and then make them normal...

Question: Why do females get to that point anyway? Why do males?

What's so fucking wrong about being EQUAL!? HUH!?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 8, 2010)

we are all equal in my eyes but cooking is my job never met a lass who is better than me at that


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 8, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> we are all equal in my eyes but cooking is my job never met a lass who is better than me at that



my cooking: 

open package. put in container. add water. microwave. add hot sauce. 

it /always/ tastes good because no matter how bad it is, the hot sauce masks it.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> my cooking:
> 
> open package. put in container. add water. microwave. add hot sauce.
> 
> it /always/ tastes good because no matter how bad it is, the hot sauce masks it.


Quick, what kind of hot sauce go.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello ladies...


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 8, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> feminists are funny they think they know every thing like my 9th grade social study's teacher until the heater breaks and i fixed it so she was all "wow i guess men are useful sometimes."...bitch


 

this has nothing to do with what you posted but feminists are idiots most of the time, they say woman should be treated equally but then they get special privileges too...whats up with that shit >.>


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 8, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah i like cub art its not like i molest real kids -_-



True.



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I think this is why I prefer women. You male types are dumb.


 
Don't lump me in with the other guys. I think with my head not my dick.



Zrcalo said:


> if you shoot something, I'll taxidermy it.



Lol. That is good enough for me.



EinTheCorgi said:


> feminists are funny they think they know every thing like my 9th grade social study's teacher until the heater breaks and i fixed it so she was all "wow i guess men are useful sometimes."...bitch



I had a boss like that once. I worked at PetsMArt (oh the irony) and she told me, "Since you are the only one here with a penis, go pull the carts back inside." All she did was knock men and bitch and say that she was a superwoman because she worked there up until her water broke. So? >_> It really sucked being the only guy at the store other than the 2 managers. I still don't hate women though, just her. Women = awesome! =D



EinTheCorgi said:


> we are all equal in my eyes but cooking is my job never met a lass who is better than me at that



Paula Dean would care to disagree. "MOAR Butter!" said she.



south syde fox said:


> this has nothing to do with what you posted but feminists are idiots most of the time, they say woman should be treated equally but then they get special privileges too...whats up with that shit >.>



We have a lot of double standards, especially about womens' sexuality. But male get a lot of privileges too. Men will accept each other in groups (e.g. Furry) and will look at females and see them to be crazy to like what the men like. Not all guys are like this, but a lot are. And have also noted that most of the misogyny comes from gay males or guys that have been hurt too many times by women. 
I digress, women get a lot of the "respect" privileges, such as, pay for their meal, lives, kids, needs; hold the door open, put yourself before them, but this is merely courtship/chivalry, (which should be done by the pursuer not by just the males imho) which is nearly dead now. While guys get to be promiscuous and get into any job they want with little difficulty and the higher pay too.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hello ladies...


"Species: *Human"

**shun*


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Quick, what kind of hot sauce go.



Golden pepper.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 8, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Don't lump me in with the other guys. I think with my head not my dick.



Two heads are better than one.


As the old saying goes.





> I had a boss like that once. I worked at PetsMArt (oh the irony) and she told me, "Since you are the only one here with a penis, go pull the carts back inside." All she did was knock men and bitch and say that she was a superwoman because she worked there up until her water broke. So? >_> It really sucked being the only guy at the store other than the 2 managers. I still don't hate women though, just her. Women = awesome! =D



My answer to her would be "If you're such a superwoman, you go pull the damn carts in!"





> Paula Dean would care to disagree. "MOAR Butter!" said she.



I am guessing that by "met" he meant as in "met in person"





> We have a lot of double standards, especially about womens' sexuality. But male get a lot of privileges too. Men will accept each other in groups (e.g. Furry) and will look at females and see them to be crazy to like what the men like. Not all guys are like this, but a lot are. And have also noted that most of the misogyny comes from gay males or guys that have been hurt too many times by women.
> I digress, women get a lot of the "respect" privileges, such as, pay for their meal, lives, kids, needs; hold the door open, put yourself before them, but this is merely courtship/chivalry, (which should be done by the pursuer not by just the males imho) which is nearly dead now. While guys get to be promiscuous and get into any job they want with little difficulty and the higher pay too.



I agree. Though I tend to see woman as equal to men, in the sense of I wouldn't discriminate if a female wanted to be a mechanic or a builder or any other job which is normally seen as a "mans job" Some people here are quite old fashioned and still believe a womans place is at home cooking and cleaning.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 8, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> True.
> Paula Dean would care to disagree. "MOAR Butter!" said she.



butter is the lazy way to make stuff taste good... dumb lady


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 8, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> butter is the lazy way to make stuff taste good... dumb lady



like me and hotsauce


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 8, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Don't lump me in with the other guys. I think with my head not my dick.


I truly hope you realise that's what they _all_ say...



> We have a lot of double standards, especially about womens' sexuality. But male get a lot of privileges too. Men will accept each other in groups (e.g. Furry)


That's because male competition is about having the best herd, rather than being best _of_ the herd.



> most of the misogyny comes from gay males or guys that have been hurt too many times by women.


That's very true, but hasn't it been brought up already?



> I digress, women get a lot of the "respect" privileges, such as, pay for their meal, lives, kids, needs;


You do realise everything after "meal" is pretty much impossible for a single wage-earner to handle in this day and age, right? Except in the case of lawyers, doctors, and business moguls, of course.



> hold the door open, put yourself before them, but this is merely courtship/chivalry, (which should be done by the pursuer not by just the males imho)


Female "pursuers" typically have their own protocol to adhere to, though.



> which is nearly dead now.


To be fair, chivalry's only dead because _certain women_ decided to punish any and all men who saw them as worth going the extra mile for.

I miss it, though 



> While guys get to be promiscuous


I wouldn't say that's a privilege so much as a very difficult impulse to resist. Tiger Woods, for example.



> and get into any job they want with little difficulty and the higher pay too.


I suppose it's a good thing so few of them want my old job, then


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 8, 2010)

must you bring him up i hate that guy


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Two heads are better than one.
> 
> I'm guessing that by "met" he meant as in "met in person"
> 
> ...



Hehe.

Women should be allowed to do almost everything a man can. I say almost for I have not given much thought what we do and what would just be very strange for them to emulate. As not to be hypocritical or something.



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I truly hope you realise that's what they _all_ say...



Yes, I do. But I honestly do think that way. I really don't care sex or any of that stuff. I just think in every possible perspective I can think of. Philosophy is really fun. 

And yes, I have had sex before. I just don't care for it. Companionship is worth more to me.



> That's very true, but hasn't it been brought up already?


It has, but it truly is a strong subject that needs to be taken care of.



> You do realise everything after "meal" is pretty much impossible for a single wage-earner to handle in this day and age, right? Except in the case of lawyers, doctors, and business moguls, of course.


Yes, I am just making examples. =D



> Female "pursuers" typically have their own protocol to adhere to, though.


Oh? Elaborate, please. I am very interested. I never knew this.



> To be fair, chivalry's only dead because _certain women_ decided to punish any and all men who saw them as worth going the extra mile for.
> 
> I miss it, though


I try to be, but it is as you said.



> I wouldn't say that's a privilege so much as a very difficult impulse to resist. Tiger Woods, for example.


Again, I wouldn't know.



> I suppose it's a good thing so few of them want my old job, then



You are a trooper, madam.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> &quot;Species: *Human&quot;
> 
> **shun*



Oh come on, we can still yiff!!1!!1!1!1ONE!!11


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 8, 2010)

FUUUUU-

women should be in the kitchen..
making dinner for their man..

also they shouldnt be allowed to work because they keep popping out babies.
I mean seriously they'd need a million absences. 

also, periods are gross. do you want a woman with a period to handle your paperwork? no. thus...
women are only good for making babies and cooking food.
unless they're on their period.
but that can be fixed.
just get them preggo.
and by prego I dont mean pasta.
mmm pasta.
brb. kitchen.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> FUUUUU-
> 
> women should be in the kitchen..
> making dinner for their man..
> ...


roflmfao its funny because its so sexist


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> FUUUUU-
> 
> women should be in the kitchen..
> making dinner for their man..
> ...


$5 says Zrcalo is serious. Because she is a manly man on the inside.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 9, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> We have a lot of double standards, especially about womens' sexuality. But male get a lot of privileges too. Men will accept each other in groups (e.g. Furry) and will look at females and see them to be crazy to like what the men like. Not all guys are like this, but a lot are. And have also noted that most of the misogyny comes from gay males or guys that have been hurt too many times by women.
> I digress, women get a lot of the "respect" privileges, such as, pay for their meal, lives, kids, needs; hold the door open, put yourself before them, but this is merely courtship/chivalry, (which should be done by the pursuer not by just the males imho) which is nearly dead now. While guys get to be promiscuous and get into any job they want with little difficulty and the higher pay too.


 
Yea there are still instances today where its not completely fair for many groups, being male does have perks that females don't have but then being female you got those that you stated and the fact that its alright for a ladies to hit a man but if a man even touches them the wrong way they get hard time in jail, I'm not saying thats completely wrong cause for humans the male tend to be stronger but trust me there are ladies that could just as easily as beat the shit out of any male :\ (like this lady here 
http://thechive.com/2009/11/26/new-photos-of-the-worlds-tallest-model-arrive-10-photos-1-video/)

Anyways I don't really know where I'm getting at but yea I understand things aren't completely equal but it looks like its getting there though many of the feminists out there are just trying to get everything a male has and then have all the perks and advantages of a female


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 9, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Yea there are still instances today where its not completely fair for many groups, being male does have perks that females don't have but then being female you got those that you stated and the fact that its alright for a ladies to hit a man but if a man even touches them the wrong way they get hard time in jail, I'm not saying thats completely wrong cause for humans the male tend to be stronger but trust me there are ladies that could just as easily as beat the shit out of any male :\ (like this lady here
> http://thechive.com/2009/11/26/new-photos-of-the-worlds-tallest-model-arrive-10-photos-1-video/)
> 
> Anyways I don't really know where I'm getting at but yea I understand things aren't completely equal but it looks like its getting there though many of the feminists out there are just trying to get everything a male has and then have all the perks and advantages of a female


I'll give one example to support south syde's point.

Currently, females are exempt from a draft if we were to have one.  Feminists campaign for "equality", meaning that females should be treated EXACTLY LIKE men.  If you see a feminist, ask her if she thinks women should be drafted into the army alongside males if that ever happens again.  I have not met one that hasn't hypocritically answered no to that question.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'll give one example to support south syde's point.
> 
> Currently, females are exempt from a draft if we were to have one. Feminists campaign for "equality", meaning that females should be treated EXACTLY LIKE men. If you see a feminist, ask her if she thinks women should be drafted into the army alongside males if that ever happens again. I have not met one that hasn't hypocritically answered no to that question.


 
Thats another way to put it, men have to go through things that women don't so being equal means that what ever rules apply to men also apply to women.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 9, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Yea there are still instances today where its not completely fair for many groups, being male does have perks that females don't have but then being female you got those that you stated and the fact that its alright for a ladies to hit a man but if a man even touches them the wrong way they get hard time in jail, I'm not saying thats completely wrong cause for humans the male tend to be stronger but trust me there are ladies that could just as easily as beat the shit out of any male :\ (like this lady here
> http://thechive.com/2009/11/26/new-photos-of-the-worlds-tallest-model-arrive-10-photos-1-video/)
> 
> Anyways I don't really know where I'm getting at but yea I understand things aren't completely equal but it looks like its getting there though many of the feminists out there are just trying to get everything a male has and then have all the perks and advantages of a female



OMFG Amazonian!


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hello ladies...


*
HEY YOU~!
**STOP BEING A DOUCHE THATS MY JOB.*


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 9, 2010)

Zrcalo why is Rachel Maddow in your avatar
that's just weird


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm a female furry..well a scalie X3
but female in RL too
straight and in a closed relationship

hmm so you want proof do ya
http://www.pounced.org/personals/viewad.php?hpad=18372
http://www.myspace.com/AshleyDragonGirl 
:3


----------



## Jelly (Jan 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'll give one example to support south syde's point.
> 
> Currently, females are exempt from a draft if we were to have one.  Feminists campaign for "equality", meaning that females should be treated EXACTLY LIKE men.  If you see a feminist, ask her if she thinks women should be drafted into the army alongside males if that ever happens again.  I have not met one that hasn't hypocritically answered no to that question.



Every feminist I've met has said yes, ASSUMING the military be more aware of the conduct of its soldiers. It's something like 1 in every 16 women in the military is raped during her career by a fellow soldier, officer, etc. (well, at least that's better than the college statistics they always scare you with, which at any school I've been to was 1 in 4 - not to trivialize how traumatic that is)


----------



## Mentova (Jan 9, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> *
> HEY YOU~!
> **STOP BEING A DOUCHE THATS MY JOB.*



Bitch don't make me open up a can o' whoopass on you.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm a girl haven't been in the fandom very long though


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 9, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> I'm a girl haven't been in the fandom very long though


 
I have that picture you have as your avatar in my collection somewhere.

I looked at your profile for 10 seconds and saw you like camping. I remember, when I used to dirt bike a few years ago, being out in the "wild" was pretty neat. Albeit the cows were really annoying when they woke you up by eating your damn tent. ;>_>
 I used to dirt bike with my father and we were (he still is) part of a "club" and we use this ranch that is leased to the club so we can ride. I would make fires out of the tiniest brush and I would build them up to near bon fires just for the lols. We would sit around and just talk and watch the stars and what-not. I miss it.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> I have that picture you have as your avatar in my collection somewhere.
> 
> I looked at your profile for 10 seconds and saw you like camping. I remember, when I used to dirt bike a few years ago, being out in the "wild" was pretty neat. Albeit the cows were really annoying when they woke you up by eating your damn tent. ;>_>
> I used to dirt bike with my father and we were (he still is) part of a "club" and we use this ranch that is leased to the club so we can ride. I would make fires out of the tiniest brush and I would build them up to near bon fires just for the lols. We would sit around and just talk and watch the stars and what-not. I miss it.


yeah i love the outdoors I went down to navada to visit my aunt and uncle and helped them on there farm it was really fun i dont care for dirt bikes or motorcycles there to dangerous but i enjoyed riding the horses that my aunt had


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 9, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> yeah i love the outdoors I went down to navada to visit my aunt and uncle and helped them on there farm it was really fun i dont care for dirt bikes or motorcycles there to dangerous but i enjoyed riding the horses that my aunt had


ohh that sound lovely


----------



## Mentova (Jan 9, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> I have that picture you have as your avatar in my collection somewhere.
> 
> I looked at your profile for 10 seconds and saw you like camping. I remember, when I used to dirt bike a few years ago, being out in the &quot;wild&quot; was pretty neat. Albeit the cows were really annoying when they woke you up by eating your damn tent. ;>_>
> I used to dirt bike with my father and we were (he still is) part of a &quot;club&quot; and we use this ranch that is leased to the club so we can ride. I would make fires out of the tiniest brush and I would build them up to near bon fires just for the lols. We would sit around and just talk and watch the stars and what-not. I miss it.



Stop trying to get some over the internet, it doesn't work.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Stop trying to get some over the internet, it doesn't work.



Stop trying to assume things over the internet, it works and gets reactions.

I mean wut


----------



## Mentova (Jan 9, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Stop trying to assume things over the internet, it works and gets reactions.
> 
> I mean wut



You should always assume everything! EVERYTHING!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You should always assume everything! EVERYTHING!




Assumptions can get you into trouble and also make you look like a complete twat when you make a wrong assumption.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Assumptions can get you into trouble and also make you look like a complete twat when you make a wrong assumption.



Thankfully this is the internet, and you'll look like an idiot regardless.


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Stop trying to get some over the internet, it doesn't work.



Actually...

:3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 9, 2010)

Erewolf said:


> Actually...
> 
> :3



Go on...


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 10, 2010)

Stop using "assumption" to mean "presumption". It pisses off those of us who dislike the redundancy and dumbing-down created by turning words into synonyms when they originally meant very different things.

I mean, uh, go hire a girl IRL, it'll get you laid faster.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Stop trying to get some over the internet, it doesn't work.



I don't try to get with 15 year-olds. >_> Maybe you do, but I like girls around my peer group.

Hell, all I want is someone to talk with. I just get bored. Like I have stated before, this town has nothing to do and most people are country bumpkins/dimwits. To me, talking is wonderful and exciting.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 10, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> I don't try to get with 15 year-olds. >_> Maybe you do, but I like girls around my peer group.
> 
> Hell, all I want is someone to talk with. I just get bored. Like I have stated before, this town has nothing to do and most people are country bumpkins/dimwits. To me, talking is wonderful and exciting.



Know how you feel at times.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 10, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Thankfully this is the internet, and you'll look like an idiot regardless.




Point taken.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 10, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Know how you feel at times.



Thank you. Someone who understands, finally.


----------



## Cressie (Jan 10, 2010)

My $0.02...Sometimes I pretend to be a guy on IRC because you get less oggles that way.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 10, 2010)

Cressie said:


> My $0.02...Sometimes I pretend to be a guy on IRC because you get less oggles that way.


That's how the whole "No women on the Internet" thing got started, you know.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 10, 2010)

A friend of mine plays WoW and she always plays a male character (in part because the female models are just girls + stupid item on head) mainly because she doesn't want to get hit on.

The irony being
There's like 4 gay guys in our guild on WoW that regularly hit on her thinking she's a dude.

c'est la vie


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 10, 2010)

I know I'm late, but this is the first time I've bothered reading this post enough to form a reply.



jellyhurwit said:


> Every feminist I've met has said yes, ASSUMING the military be more aware of the conduct of its soldiers. It's something like 1 in every 16 women in the military is raped during her career by a fellow soldier, officer, etc. (well, at least that's better than the college statistics they always scare you with, which at any school I've been to was 1 in 4 - not to trivialize how traumatic that is)


I'm inclined to wonder how much of that is due to female soldiers having combat training that female college students generally don't. I mean, they do have to go through boot camp like the men, right?

Still seems like "special case" pleading to me, though I'm not exactly keen on being drafted either. Then again, I'm no feminist--I'm in favor of dropping the Selective Services whateveritis just so that reinstating the draft would be that much more difficult.

Of course, aside from being sexist, the draft is unconstitutional. That's my primary opposition to it.


----------



## Lomberdia (Jan 10, 2010)

Vatz said:


> Dude, they're all lying. They must be fat men sitting in basements. They just want to control us with whips and chains while they laugh. Do not trust them!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I figured as much..


----------



## The Wave (Jan 10, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Hell, all I want is someone to talk with. I just get bored. Like I have stated before, this town has nothing to do and most people are country bumpkins/dimwits. To me, talking is wonderful and exciting.


I know how you feel. This city has the same damned bumpkins/dimwits. Alright, maybe not real bumpkins, but surely dimwits. Makes me feel not home here. >_>


----------



## sateva9822 (Jan 10, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> We're all hiding from the creepy manchildren, and sick desperate fucks.
> 
> Also, no one in your town needs to know you're a furfag. It shouldn't be THAT important to you, that people know.
> I don't go off telling random people in my town _"OH MY FUCKING GOD, I AM A HARDCORE METROID FAN, AND PROUD OF IT!"_
> There's just no need, or point.




Aw men.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 10, 2010)

The Wave said:


> I know how you feel. This city has the same damned bumpkins/dimwits. Alright, maybe not real bumpkins, but surely dimwits. Makes me feel not home here. >_>



Aww. I might understand what you are going through. Though the rednecks here think they reign supreme over the major of the world, but they are nothing more than scared, closed-minded people who fear change and complicated mechanics that do not involve a wrench. Heh. They can be nice though, but their political views are a bit skewed/racist.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 10, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Aww. I might understand what you are going through. Though the rednecks here think they reign supreme over the major of the world, but they are nothing more than scared, closed-minded people who fear change and complicated mechanics that do not involve a wrench. Heh. They can be nice though, but their political views are a bit skewed/racist.


Its the same here and i know you you weren't trying to hit on me. You were just being friendly and I thank you for that *hugs*


----------



## Altamont (Jan 10, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> To me, talking is wonderful and exciting.


 
It's funny, I've met so many people on this here T3H Internetz that would disagree with that vehemently, which is really rather said. And ironic, since the very purpose of forums is to, you know, have conversation, and there's so many out there that just kind of degenerate in to random insults and stupidity.

Oh, and porn. Can't forget the porn.

Yeah, FalconPunch, I understand exactly where your coming from. I love conversation, thrive on it really, and there are just so many people, on the internet and in real life (oh, school...) that would rather spew insults and ignorance over words of poetry and pride.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 11, 2010)

Altamont said:


> It's funny, I've met so many people on this here T3H Internetz that would disagree with that vehemently, which is really rather said. And ironic, since the very purpose of forums is to, you know, have conversation, and there's so many out there that just kind of degenerate in to random insults and stupidity.
> 
> Oh, and porn. Can't forget the porn.
> 
> Yeah, FalconPunch, I understand exactly where your coming from. I love conversation, thrive on it really, and there are just so many people, on the internet and in real life (oh, school...) that would rather spew insults and ignorance over words of poetry and pride.



Where have you been all my life? I have been waiting for that very statement all my life. @_@ And yes... porn.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 11, 2010)

Altamont said:


> It's funny, I've met so many people on this here T3H Internetz that would disagree with that vehemently, which is really rather said. And ironic, since the very purpose of forums is to, you know, have conversation, and there's so many out there that just kind of degenerate in to random insults and stupidity.
> 
> Oh, and porn. Can't forget the porn.
> 
> Yeah, FalconPunch, I understand exactly where your coming from. I love conversation, thrive on it really, and there are just so many people, on the internet and in real life (oh, school...) that would rather spew insults and ignorance over words of poetry and pride.



epic WIN


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 11, 2010)

Altamont said:


> It's funny, I've met so many people on this here T3H Internetz that would disagree with that vehemently, which is really rather said. And ironic, since the very purpose of forums is to, you know, have conversation, and there's so many out there that just kind of degenerate in to random insults and stupidity.
> 
> Oh, and porn. Can't forget the porn.
> 
> Yeah, FalconPunch, I understand exactly where your coming from. I love conversation, thrive on it really, and there are just so many people, on the internet and in real life (oh, school...) that would rather spew insults and ignorance over words of poetry and pride.



That was quite well said, my friend. Bravo.

Well, not sure about the porn thing, but meh.


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 11, 2010)

Altamont said:


> It's funny, I've met so many people on this here T3H Internetz that would disagree with that vehemently, which is really rather said. And ironic, since the very purpose of forums is to, you know, have conversation, and there's so many out there that just kind of degenerate in to random insults and stupidity.
> 
> Oh, and porn. Can't forget the porn.
> 
> Yeah, FalconPunch, I understand exactly where your coming from. I love conversation, thrive on it really, and there are just so many people, on the internet and in real life (oh, school...) that would rather spew insults and ignorance over words of poetry and pride.



Did someone say porn?


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks like you became popular quickly, Altamont.


----------



## Bir (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the subject has veered away from female furries, but they do exist. xD 

And... porn...? o_o


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 11, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Looks like you became popular quickly, Altamont.


i wish i was popular  hahaha just kidding im infamous lololol


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 11, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Looks like you became popular quickly, Altamont.


  At least people get popular... I'm just someone who's always in the darkness


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 11, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> At least people get popular... I'm just someone who's always in the darkness


It's easy to be popular. Just make snide remarks at everybody instead of complaining about how unpopular you are. Worked for me :V


----------



## candiipup (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm a girl o-o I mean it's hard for me to hide that fact... *pokes big boobs* Bleh. 

I think the reason a lot of girls hide in the fandom is because of the weird, awkward, drooling, grabby and downright rude males. Granted i know the guys out there aren't all like that. I should know, i've found a few. 

Thing is, it doesn't matter. Same way one furry can ruin the fandom in one sentence, through the lovely media. *cough* One (or a ...few) males pouncing women and being nervous, shy, awkward, drooling, grabby, sex hungry.... Kinda makes us wary. 

And yeah, most of the girls in the fandom are traps. Or have male avis. Or like girls. lucky for me i like both? I dunno. I'm running out of things to say.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 11, 2010)

candiipup said:


> I'm a girl o-o I mean it's hard for me to hide that fact... *pokes big boobs* Bleh.
> 
> I think the reason a lot of girls hide in the fandom is because of the weird, awkward, drooling, grabby and downright rude males. Granted i know the guys out there aren't all like that. I should know, i've found a few.
> 
> ...


Whenever you run out of things to say, say "I like dicks." We'll know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 11, 2010)

candiipup said:


> I'm a girl o-o I mean it's hard for me to hide that fact... *pokes big boobs* Bleh.
> 
> I think the reason a lot of girls hide in the fandom is because of the weird, awkward, drooling, grabby and downright rude males. Granted i know the guys out there aren't all like that. I should know, i've found a few.
> 
> ...


Oh hai how you doin


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Oh hai how you doin


Oh you:roll:


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 11, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> Oh you:roll:


what cant a guy be a manslut


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> what cant a guy be a manslut


sure but i want some of her to:twisted:


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 11, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> sure but i want some of her to:twisted:


 this is the only person who makes me look subtle


----------



## Ricia (Jan 11, 2010)

I have to legally check the female box on official type documents so...reluctantly I'm a female furry. My sex is female, my gender is a whole other issue.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> this is the only person who makes me look subtle


hehehe


----------



## candiipup (Jan 11, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Whenever you run out of things to say, say "I like dicks." We'll know exactly what you mean.



D'oh silly me. Yes. Yes i do. I enjoy dicks, quite a bit.


----------



## candiipup (Jan 11, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> sure but i want some of her to:twisted:


Oh my! D:

Bwahah <3


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 11, 2010)

candiipup said:


> D'oh silly me. Yes. Yes i do. I enjoy dicks, quite a bit.


 ;D


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

candiipup said:


> Oh my! D:
> 
> Bwahah <3


all in good fun miss


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 11, 2010)

Ricia said:


> I have to legally check the female box on official type documents so...reluctantly I'm a female furry. My sex is female, my gender is a whole other issue.


You've come to the right place. Gender dysphoria is _in_ right now.

There's also Shenzebo, FrancisBlack, Zrcalo, Skittle, me, Newfdragon, and Runefox...if you count girly bwahs there's also AshleyAshes and a bunch more, but you might not.



candiipup said:


> D'oh silly me. Yes. Yes i do. I enjoy dicks, quite a bit.


:3


----------



## Ricia (Jan 11, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You've come to the right place. Gender dysphoria is _in_ right now.
> 
> There's also Shenzebo, FrancisBlack, Zrcalo, Skittle, me, Newfdragon, and Runefox...if you count girly bwahs there's also AshleyAshes and a bunch more, but you might not.
> 
> ...


 
Ah, nice to have company and of course I count the "girly bwahs".


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 11, 2010)

damn guna give a man a nose bleed on that last page


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 11, 2010)

Ricia said:


> Ah, nice to have company and of course I count the "girly bwahs".


Mkay--nice to meet you, then :3


----------



## Ricia (Jan 11, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Mkay--nice to meet you, then :3


 

Nice to meet you too. Though I've been here long enough that I feel I should probably have met people by now. Evidently I'm not very good at this. On the upside, at least I'm not annoying the hell out of people.


----------



## candiipup (Jan 11, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> damn guna give a man a nose bleed on that last page



Nose bleed? hot. I mean no, no... *pelts you with toilet paper*


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 11, 2010)

candiipup said:


> Nose bleed? hot. I mean no, no... *pelts you with toilet paper*


gah *dodges tackle hugs* haha


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 11, 2010)

Ricia said:


> Nice to meet you too. Though I've been here long enough that I feel I should probably have met people by now. Evidently I'm not very good at this. On the upside, at least I'm not annoying the hell out of people.


Well, you joined after me, and you only have 110 posts since October...I do believe this is the first I've encountered you.


----------



## Ricia (Jan 11, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Well, you joined after me, and you only have 110 posts since October...I do believe this is the first I've encountered you.


 
Well I did lurk for awhile to get a feel for the board, plus I like to only make posts when I have something to say. One thing I've learned from reading other posts is that spamming the board with

OMG i luvs being furri yay dont u luv it 2????

will likely get me killed and/or banned.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 11, 2010)

Ricia said:


> Well I did lurk for awhile to get a feel for the board, plus I like to only make posts when I have something to say. One thing I've learned from reading other posts is that spamming the board with
> 
> OMG i luvs being furri yay dont u luv it 2????
> 
> will likely get me killed and/or banned.


Both. Generally in that order. Yeah.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 11, 2010)

I find it funny that the top 5 posters in this thread are physically men.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I find it funny that the top 5 posters in this thread are physically men.


 Physically :3c
(Also I am randomly guessing one of them is Poet :V)


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I find it funny that the top 5 posters in this thread are physically men.



What he said.


----------



## Altamont (Jan 11, 2010)

candiipup said:


> I think the reason a lot of girls hide in the fandom is because of the weird, awkward, drooling, grabby and downright rude males. Granted i know the guys out there aren't all like that. I should know, i've found a few.
> 
> Thing is, it doesn't matter. Same way one furry can ruin the fandom in one sentence, through the lovely media. *cough* One (or a ...few) males pouncing women and being nervous, shy, awkward, drooling, grabby, sex hungry.... Kinda makes us wary.


 
Yeah, guys can be kind of [insert candiipup's quote HERE]. I myself do my absolute best to veer away from the stereotype, which actually has worked out very well in my case; it turns out women actually like it when you have nice, meaningful conversations with them _without_ having blatant fantasies of of all the motor-boating you wish to do them.

It's a crazy world, huh?

And, in regards to the whole dominance of male furries on the internet, I have my own theory:

The general trend towards the arts in the fandom, especially with art, literature, etc. strikes me as a particulalry "un-manly by societies standards" focus (not to mention the, you know, fetishes and fursuiting and general love for nthros being not-so-well accepted in todays average society). 

Regardless, I've always felt that men are more susceptable to the pressures and damges of social stigmas, being often considered the "leaders" of society do chiefly to their gender. Because of this, many men shy away from the so-called deviances they would otherwise normally exhibit do to fear of social retaliation. but, since the fandom is primarily fueled by T3h Int3rn3tz, it is easy for a lot of the males to exress their passions for the aforementioned "deviances" with like-minded people who won't emasculate or ridicule them.

But, it's only a theory.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I find it funny that the top 5 posters in this thread are physically men.


How do you find that info?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> How do you find that info?



boredom, time, and lots of caffeine


----------



## Morroke (Jan 11, 2010)

Wtf is going on in this thread.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Wtf is going on in this thread.



It is a mystery.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 11, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> How do you find that info?


On the thread list, click the number of replies.


----------



## Reednemer (Jan 11, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Wtf is going on in this thread.



MY SHIP SAILS IN THE MORNING, SHIP SHIP 

SHIP 

SHIP 

SHIP 

SHIP 

SHIP.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Reednemer said:


> MY SHIP SAILS IN THE MORNING, SHIP SHIP
> 
> SHIP
> 
> ...



LINK MAH BOIIII! THIS PEACE IS WHAT ALL TRUE WARRIORS STRIVE FOR!


----------



## russianshephard (Jan 12, 2010)

im not ugly. Im quite handsome, i just get sick of everyone who finds out im a furry looks at me like i am a fucking dumbass and they dont beleive me. They always ask me if i was payed to say that. So, i normally wear my fursuit as much as possible so that everyone at the different cons i go to dont look at me like im lost or somthing. I think they think that all furries dont look "right" and they are so used to most of us being "below average" that when they see a "hot" furry they dont beleive it. And most furries that are hot dont normally go out into public, so our public image is seen as the few and far between of us that do go out into public and let everyone know we are furry.


----------



## russianshephard (Jan 12, 2010)

i have a new theory about why there are so few girls in the fandom... Girls do not normally go on the internet because: (i did some research by watching a couple girls and guys at my workplace) girls seem to prefer interacting with people they can see and talk to in real life, while guys seem to prefer talking to people "anonomously" and they alter their profiles quite a bit. Girls apperently like to be popular in the real world, while guys seem to not have a care in the world about where they are popular, and enjoy popularity on any level, whether it be on a website, or in a gamer community. Also, you guys should really check out my Steam profile, i have a lot of neat stuff there for those that click on the link: http://steamcommunity.com/id/Elliotwolf


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 12, 2010)

lol, my art teacher asked me if I was making this fandom up, it was funny, and friggin frustrating, but to the guy advertising his steam account, I share a bit of what you're saying, i'm not "hot" per-se, even though I'm told that I am...

just defeat the image...

Actually, I wanted, if I ever MANAGED to see a convention, to take two friends with me, and ask about who was the furry out of the three, and find out how many actually choose me!


----------



## russianshephard (Jan 12, 2010)

Mojotaian said:


> lol, my art teacher asked me if I was making this fandom up, it was funny, and friggin frustrating, but to the guy advertising his steam account, I share a bit of what you're saying, i'm not "hot" per-se, even though I'm told that I am...
> 
> just defeat the image...
> 
> Actually, I wanted, if I ever MANAGED to see a convention, to take two friends with me, and ask about who was the furry out of the three, and find out how many actually choose me!


 
Well, i was only showing my Steam account so more furries would be on my friends list because all my friends are non-furry and it is REALLY annoying to have to explain EVERY furry-made word to them. CounterKiller didnt even know what a furry was before i told him!!! I had to be the one to tell him what yiff meant! That is not something im used to doing! And yes, if someone tells you your hot, THEN THAT MEANS YOU MUST BE HOT. Im not meaning to be mean or anything, but good god man, if someone else has the guts to tell you that you are hot, then they are telling you the truth. I am not even brave enough to tell my best friend David that he is hot, and i would kiss the dude if he would let me!!!


----------



## Deosil Fox (Jan 12, 2010)

In my opinion the Fandom has bad name thanks to those people who don't fully understand it. But w.e, I just had to laugh at that Chart from the Survey XD


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 12, 2010)

now its my turn to come in and blab how im not a perv and so on...NOT i got the balls to admit im quite the perv. hey ladys if you're wearing a skirt im going to hope the wind does me a favor and if your wearing daisy dukes of course im going to stair at your butt and if your showing off more cleavage than the grand canyon im going to stare OoO that is all but i will respect you unless you teach me other wise.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 12, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> but i will respect you unless you teach me other wise.



well played sir, unfortunately though, it is true about the clothing style for women, you dress like that you're asking to get suprise sex in the alley, but then again i'm just as annoyed as seeing a ghostly white, high pitched voice kid walk around in 'gangsta' clothing...or anyone in that clothing for that matter, it's dumb looking


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 12, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> seeing a ghostly white, high pitched voice kid walk around in 'gangsta' clothing...or anyone in that clothing for that matter, it's dumb looking


that just means they want to get shot and once i get my gun license ill be happy to oblige them...with hot lead


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 12, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> now its my turn to come in and blab how im not a perv and so on...NOT i got the balls to admit im quite the perv. hey ladys if you're wearing a skirt im going to hope the wind does me a favor and if your wearing daisy dukes of course im going to stair at your butt and if your showing off more cleavage than the grand canyon im going to stare OoO that is all *but i will respect you unless you teach me other wise*.


You're not doing that by staring and objectifying them. 


Kitsune_Morric said:


> well played sir, unfortunately though, it is true about the clothing style for women, you dress like that you're asking to get suprise sex in the alley


You probably didn't actually mean this last line, but I'm going to comment anyways.  Saying a woman was "asking for it" is possibly the stupidest and most disturbing justification for a rapist/someone who supports the rapist and doesn't wanna pin the blame where it should rightfully go.  It's _never_ the victim's fault, even if they were dressed provocatively, it doesn't give someone the right to violate them. It's kind of sick to hear people say and seriously mean something along the lines of what you just said.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You're not doing that by staring and objectifying them.


well im sorry that i use both my heads to think


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You probably didn't actually mean this last line, but I'm going to comment anyways.  Saying a woman was "asking for it" is possibly the stupidest and most disturbing justification for a rapist/someone who supports the rapist and doesn't wanna pin the blame where it should rightfully go.  It's _never_ the victim's fault, even if they were dressed provocatively, it doesn't give someone the right to violate them. It's kind of sick to hear people say and seriously mean something along the lines of what you just said.



that is true, nobody asks for pain, or suffering...'cept massochists lol

and yes, criminals should not be defended

but the thing is, mostly the attitude that follows the clothing, the women who wear daisy dukes, tight skanky looking clothes seem to harbor a snobby 'i'm too hot for you' attitude, at least around where i live, and the chicks in trip pants or just regular clothes are fantastic in terms of personality

seeing how i only have the ability to live in one place at a time, i'm not sure how clothing and women act in other places, but at least in the few countries/states i've been/lived in, this is how it seems to work


*prepares for the "HEY! i wear those clothes and i don't act like that" attacks* lol, the internet, there is no winning


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 12, 2010)

I can look but i cant touch and that blows ass


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 12, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> well im sorry that i use both my heads to think



As the old saying goes: Two heads are better than one.


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 12, 2010)

I enjoy how this page has only male responses


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 12, 2010)

its cuz some males like women :v


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> As the old saying goes: Two heads are better than one.


So Ein's a Siamese twin?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 12, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> So Ein's a Siamese twin?



I am pretty sure you know what other head we are referring to.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 12, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> I can look but i cant touch and that blows ass


 
That's the beauty of being a girl. I can grope anyone I please and it's not weird


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 12, 2010)

Altamont said:


> Yeah, guys can be kind of [insert candiipup's quote HERE]. I myself do my absolute best to veer away from the stereotype, which actually has worked out very well in my case; it turns out women actually like it when you have nice, meaningful conversations with them _without_ having blatant fantasies of of all the motor-boating you wish to do them.
> 
> It's a crazy world, huh?
> 
> ...



I would have to say that we have the same theory.



EinTheCorgi said:


> now its my turn to come in and blab how im not a perv and so on...NOT i got the balls to admit im quite the perv. hey ladys if you're wearing a skirt im going to hope the wind does me a favor and if your wearing daisy dukes of course im going to stair at your butt and if your showing off more cleavage than the grand canyon im going to stare OoO that is all but i will respect you unless you teach me other wise.



Mmmm. I like being the perv too. Though I really don't do that in public, just in private..... Nevermind, I'm just kinky lol.



Erewolf said:


> I enjoy how this page has only male responses



Speak up more often, ladies. We are only dominating the conversation by default. If you want to say something, say it... Like Rigor.



KylieIsACannibal said:


> That's the beauty of being a girl. I can grope anyone I please and it's not weird



If you groped me too hard "Things" will happen. =D


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 12, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> If you groped me too hard "Things" will happen. =D


 
Lawl. My groping is generally reserved for boobs and asses. On ladies. Though it's fun to grab boys' butts. They get all startled XD


----------



## fishbones (Jan 12, 2010)

I am a female, but only a very mild furry.

Also, my boobs.. they are not that impressive.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 12, 2010)

^either way they're fun to grab/hold/touch


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 12, 2010)

fishbones said:


> I am a female, but only a very mild furry.
> 
> Also, my boobs.. they are not that impressive.


I liek small boobs :3


That reminds me, I need to buy a chest binder.


----------



## fishbones (Jan 12, 2010)

:B Yey, small boob love!

I actually love my small chest, too. Unlike my DD friends, *I* get to sleep on my stomach. The only downside is I have big ol' mexican ass, and it actually hurts me to lay on my back. Oh wells.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 12, 2010)

I know the pain -patpat- For whatever reason I involuntarily arch my back when I'm sleeping on my back so it hurts like a motherfucker after a while


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 12, 2010)

I always sleep on my side, because for some reason I can't fall asleep on my back.


I wish I could sleep on my stomach though.


----------



## fishbones (Jan 12, 2010)

D: Oh yeah, it's awful. Even laying flat, completely relaxed I have an arch big enough to slide my arm through. If I want to sleep on my back and not be in pain, I actually have to lift up my legs and sleep in what my friends call "rape position".

Still, I find the idea of being shaped like a pear kind of fascinating. XD


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 12, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Lawl. My groping is generally reserved for boobs and asses. On ladies. Though it's fun to grab boys' butts. They get all startled XD



I care not. "Things" will happen.


I always sleep on my stomach/side. But this is just comfortable to me. I have no ass nor breasts to stop me from doing so. I wish I didn't have any form of a gut though. ;>_>


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 12, 2010)

hahaha i seem to be aquiring an hourglass-y figure


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 12, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> I care not. "Things" will happen.


 
Lol alrighty then


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 12, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Lawl. My groping is generally reserved for boobs and asses. On ladies. Though it's fun to grab boys' butts. They get all startled XD



lol i think i would just get exited *wags tail*

especially if you had ears and a tail on, i'd nom that


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 12, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol i think i would just get exited *wags tail*
> 
> especially if you had ears and a tail on, i'd nom that



you can nom me. -wags tail with vigor-


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 12, 2010)

ITT: People looking for fuck buddy's.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 12, 2010)

wow

gay convos in a thread about women *facepalm* only in a furry forum


----------



## Jelly (Jan 12, 2010)

pfft
other thread
man everything bleeds together


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> wow
> 
> gay convos in a thread about women *facepalm* only in a furry forum



Perhaps the gays are looking for attention.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Perhaps the gays are looking for attention.



yeah
forums

besides, when do these topics ever stay on them


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Perhaps the gays are looking for attention.



actually im Bi, but whatever.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 12, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> pfft
> other thread
> man everything bleeds together



lol one day we'll just have a thread titled "talk here" and we'll babble on with vigor!


----------



## TygerLily (Jan 12, 2010)

a


----------



## TygerLily (Jan 12, 2010)

a


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 12, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> actually im Bi, but whatever.



Was I referring to anyone in specific? No? I was referring to gays.

And I'm Bi to.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 12, 2010)

TygerLily said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.......duh.



Copycat.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Was I referring to anyone in specific? No? I was referring to gays.
> 
> And I'm Bi to.



oh im sorry.
i didnt understand.

nice to meet someone who is also Bi.

the post before that was because i always say sexual things to Kitsune_Morric.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Why is every furry either gay or bi? Not that I have problems with gay/bi people, its just odd how like, every furry is gay or bi...


----------



## TygerLily (Jan 12, 2010)

a


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why is every furry either gay or bi? Not that I have problems with gay/bi people, its just odd how like, every furry is gay or bi...


 Situational homosexuality.
I'm not even kidding.

Oh okay maybe.
:V


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 12, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Situational homosexuality.
> I'm not even kidding.
> 
> Oh okay maybe.
> :V



lol nice


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 12, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> lol nice


 Not really.
You only get a bunch of ugly people fucking each other.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why is every furry either gay or bi? Not that I have problems with gay/bi people, its just odd how like, every furry is gay or bi...



You must have somesort of problem with it if you think "every" furry is gay/bi.

There are a number of straights here too.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 12, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Not really.
> You only get a bunch of ugly people fucking each other.


 
They ugly people being who? Furries?


----------



## Morroke (Jan 12, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> They ugly people being who? Furries?



_Lonely _furries.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 12, 2010)

Morroke said:


> _Lonely _furries.



That is a large number of furries.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That is a large number of furries.


 
Lawl. I'm lonely. Not ugly though.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That is a large number of furries.



I certainly never said they were a minority :V


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why is every furry either gay or bi? Not that I have problems with gay/bi people, its just odd how like, every furry is gay or bi...


  Aren'tyou the guy who flirts with like every person? Always trying to start up a yiff?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 12, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> Aren'tyou the guy who flirts with like every person? Always trying to start up a yiff?


I thought that was Harley...


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 12, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I thought that was Harley...


No in some other thread he started one with the guy with the mupet avi.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 12, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> No in some other thread he started one with the guy with the mupet avi.


Uh, one time =/= always.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 12, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Uh, one time =/= always.


Rigor, stop assuming the retarded loli girls can understand logic and get back to flaming them.

Oh wait, moderation threat.  That sucks.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> No in some other thread he started one with the guy with the mupet avi.



Is it really that hard to tell that I'm being sarcastic?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Is it really that hard to tell that I'm being sarcastic?


Don't worry, anyone that doesn't have a mental defect knows that you are.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Rigor, stop assuming the retarded loli girls can understand logic and get back to flaming them.
> 
> Oh wait, moderation threat.  That sucks.


Uh, actually, I'm just getting tired of flaming people.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Don't worry, anyone that doesn't have a mental defect knows that you are.



Doesn't their avatar kinda break the rules too? Seeing as how it's like, some underage camel toe?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 12, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Uh, actually, I'm just getting tired of flaming people.


Should've paced yourself. 

I give it a few weeks until you get back to it.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Doesn't their avatar kinda break the rules too? Seeing as how it's like, some underage camel toe?


I'm glad I can't see that detail if it is.

Report it as offensive if you think it is.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Should've paced yourself.
> 
> I give it a few weeks until you get back to it.


Given that I'm currently trying to wean myself off of it, I can still say this without technically having relapsed...
Hey, Jashwa. Go fuck yourself


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Should've paced yourself.
> 
> I give it a few weeks until you get back to it.
> 
> ...



 I'm not 100% sure since I tend not to stare at little girl vag, but it looks like the pic was drawn to be provocative. I'll go ahead and report it.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 12, 2010)

hmm well this place is deader than the animals on the road that harley likes to screw im going to leave it to die


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

It's funny how most of the posters in this thread are guys, but I think that was already pointed out.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 13, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Uh, actually, I'm just getting tired of flaming people.


 
This can't be...has the world ended? :O


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> ITT: People looking for fuck buddy's.


  What's wrong with that?



Heckler & Koch said:


> Why is every furry either gay or bi? Not that I have problems with gay/bi people, its just odd how like, every furry is gay or bi...



I'm not. I like only teh womanz. I would have considered myself pansexual a while back, but I am straight.



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Uh, actually, I'm just getting tired of flaming people.



Nooooo! If you want to flame. Flame me! I think it is hilarious.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> What's wrong with that?


  You're trying to get some on the internet, that's what's wrong. :V


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're trying to get some on the internet, that's what's wrong. :V


  Cybering is for the extreme lonely. Just trying to connect is fine.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Cybering is for the extreme lonely. Just trying to connect is fine.



Well then, wanna yiff?


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well then, wanna yiff?



Do you have a vagina that belongs to you and is part of your body?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Do you have a vagina that belongs to you and is part of your body?



 yes, yes I do.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yes, yes I do.


  Pics or it didn't happen. lol. 

You seem to be very tense. Are you ok? Your posts seem... aggressive, though it may be me reading them incorrectly.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. lol.
> 
> You seem to be very tense. Are you ok? Your posts seem... aggressive, though it may be me reading them incorrectly.



I donno, maybe you can help me calm down and loosen up?


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I donno, maybe you can help me calm down and loosen up?



  ... ;>_> Let us not sully the thread with a one-way cyber.

Let us return to topic; female furries, what are your interests?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> ... ;>_> Let us not sully the thread with a one-way cyber.
> 
> Let us return to topic; female furries, what are your interests?



Snorting blow off hooker's asses.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Snorting blow off hooker's asses.



Sounds.... euphoric?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Sounds.... euphoric?



It is, you should try it some time.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It is, you should try it some time.



Nah. I have other things that consume my time.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Nah. I have other things that consume my time.



Lies, no you don't.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Lies, no you don't.



Books to read, music to sort and listen to, Dragon Age: Origins to play, many video games that require beating, room to sort/clean, movies to watch, and people to harass.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Doesn't their avatar kinda break the rules too? Seeing as how it's like, some underage camel toe?



Picture is fine. 

Just because it is a young girl in a swimsuit does not imply it to be anything other than a girl in a swimsuit. By your logic here girls at a swimming pool in swimsuits are implying other things apart from swimming.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 13, 2010)

*Yawns* I need a hug. [Says to self with a megaphone.]


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 13, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> *Yawns* I need a hug. [Says to self with a megaphone.]


Rowr! *hugs* ok there you go...Oh and thank you randy!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Lawl. I'm lonely. Not ugly though.



lol well we don't know that


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 13, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> This can't be...has the world ended? :O


Quite possibly. I've been happy lately, too 



Falconpunch said:


> Nooooo! If you want to flame. Flame me! I think it is hilarious.


But I don't _want_ to flame any more :<


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 13, 2010)

I say furries are cool but sexy furries are better :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 13, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Quite possibly. I've been happy lately, too


 
Oh gawd, just even thinking about you being happy made my eyes bleed...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 13, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I say furries are cool but sexy furries are better :V



OMFG FURRIES
Well I agree that sexy things are better.
I like them naive and shy.
I say.... furries = okay.
Sexy furries = okay
Sexy things = Above Average
Magnum = COOL
Caliber = MEGA KEWL
Batteries = LAME
Metal music = Tun tun tun tun tun

Hee's aut auf eys maiiind.

Eddie I need khelp.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 13, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Oh gawd, just even thinking about you being happy made my eyes bleed...


What's that supposed to mean? :<


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 13, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> What's that supposed to mean? :<


 
its something that should never happen like having furries that actually use logic :[


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> Magnum = COOL
> Caliber = MEGA KEWL
> .



You don't know much about guns do you?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You don't know much about guns do you?



No.
I am just an FPS freak.
It brings fake reality.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 13, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> its something that should never happen like having furries that actually use logic :[



Unfortunately for you, there are a number of furries who do use logic.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Unfortunately for you, there are a number of furries who do use logic.


 
and I bet you can count these furries on your fingers, for every one that actually uses logic there are about 100 or so of the stereotypical furs around :\

Lets see, how many furs on this forum do you know that actually use logic?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 13, 2010)

female furries?
what are those?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> No.
> I am just an FPS freak.
> It brings fake reality.



Damnit, your fake reality brings me pain. :[


----------



## Geek (Jan 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> female furries?
> what are those?



I might be a little more comfortable if I could tell the chick furries from the guy furries.  But I suspect there are a lot of guy furries dressing as chick furries?

I want to know who to sniff!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 13, 2010)

Geek said:


> I might be a little more comfortable if I could tell the chick furries from the guy furries.  But I suspect there are a lot of guy furries dressing as chick furries?
> 
> I want to know who to sniff!



I'm a reverse trap.


----------



## Bir (Jan 13, 2010)

I think I'd be a little uncomfortable meeting new people at a fur convention. I wouldn't know how to address them if I didn't know what gender they were XD

Although, maybe it wouldn't, because if a woman is dressed like a man they obviously want to be addressed as a man.............?

I don't know.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 13, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> But I don't _want_ to flame any more :<


 
 Noooo! The fieriness of your comments are what draws me to read them and lol.

 DrunkenAce, NEVER change that picture. That was the most awesome high school teacher ever. Gaunt faced and slack jawed. Ohhh the things he said.



Zrcalo said:


> I'm a reverse trap.


 
Lolwut?



Bir said:


> I think I'd be a little uncomfortable meeting new people at a fur convention. I wouldn't know how to address them if I didn't know what gender they were XD



Just be a dick and refer to all the guys as Georgia and the girls as Bob.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 13, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Noooo! The fieriness of your comments are what draws me to read them and lol.


Eh, that's how pretty much everyone feels about 'em. Can you really blame me for getting bored with it, though?



> Lolwut?


In the immortal words of Ms. Swan, she looka like a man.



> Just be a dick and refer to all the guys as Georgia and the girls as Bob.


Or just call everyone "Marklar" or "dood".


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 13, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Eh, that's how pretty much everyone feels about 'em. Can you really blame me for getting bored with it, though?



Eh, not really. I would get tired of it too. What has made you so happy though? (I speak as if I know you, but I generally care about everyone and yet hate the general public.  lol.) I am glad to hear you are not UNhappy now. 



> In the immortal words of Ms. Swan, she looka like a man.


Hmmm. Do not know if WANT. Needs pics.



> Or just call everyone "Marklar" or "dood".


That works too. Haha!


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 13, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Eh, that's how pretty much everyone feels about 'em. Can you really blame me for getting bored with it, though?
> 
> In the immortal words of Ms. Swan, she looka like a man.
> 
> ...


 
for a bit I thought your avatar was a rolled up wad of cash and you changed it a little bit after the whole girls = money = evil thing lol


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 13, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Eh, not really. I would get tired of it too. What has made you so happy though? (I speak as if I know you, but I generally care about everyone and yet hate the general public.  lol.) I am glad to hear you are not UNhappy now.


It's more of a "who" than a "what" |3



> Hmmm. Do not know if WANT. Needs pics.


Seconded, but not sure if want pics.



south syde fox said:


> for a bit I thought your avatar was a rolled up wad of cash and you changed it a little bit after the whole girls = money = evil thing lol


That doesn't work with my current title, though...


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 13, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> It's more of a "who" than a "what" |3



Oh? And "WHO" is this that is making you so happy?




> Seconded, but not sure if want pics.



I always want pics. I never believe claims on the internet.


I finally got the joke in your avatar as well as the nightmare thing the other day. Rolled up newspaper >>> furries >>> usually canines >>> how to discipline dogs >>> what a dog's worsts dreams would be. I know I am retarded. It is a good one though.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 13, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Oh? And "WHO" is this that is making you so happy?


Not following the "mate" thread, are you?



> I always want pics. I never believe claims on the internet.


For some reason, I read that as "clams on the internet" and I thought to myself "What about oysters?"

I then cracked myself across the knuckles for that horrible joke.



> I finally got the joke in your avatar as well as the nightmare thing the other day. Rolled up newspaper >>> furries >>> usually canines >>> how to discipline dogs >>> what a dog's worsts dreams would be. I know I am retarded. It is a good one though.


Well, you seem to be the first one here to've gotten it, unless they just didn't say anything, so congratulations


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 13, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Not following the "mate" thread, are you?



No I have not. I just ventured away from my tread today. I was gauging the denizens of this forum and seeing how they act before I posted everywhere.
I fear people. >_>



> For some reason, I read that as "clams on the internet" and I thought to myself "What about oysters?"
> 
> I then cracked myself across the knuckles for that horrible joke.


LOL! I thought that was funny!



> Well, you seem to be the first one here to've gotten it, unless they just didn't say anything, so congratulations



Thanks!  I seem to have a similar thought pattern as you. Are you ADHD? lol Or have the personality type INTP?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 13, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> No I have not. I just ventured away from my tread today. I was gauging the denizens of this forum and seeing how they act before I posted everywhere.
> I fear people. >_>


People suck. I try to avoid them, myself, since they have me outnumbered.



> LOL! I thought that was funny!


I'm disappointed 



> Thanks!  I seem to have a similar thought pattern as you.


Or you've had a pet dog at some point in your life. Or seen TV shows or movies about them. I mean, it's sort of a trope--cats hate water, birds hate windows, dogs hate newspapers.



> Are you ADHD? lol Or have the personality type INTP?


I'm ADHD, but that doesn't really affect thought process so much as attention span. Personality tests, on the other hand, don't really work on me, since so much of my personality is entirely dependent on my mood, and my mood is rather variable.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 13, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> People suck. I try to avoid them, myself, since they have me outnumbered.


 
Me as well.



> I'm disappointed



Please don't be. I like corny jokes. Puns are the best form of humor.



> Or you've had a pet dog at some point in your life. Or seen TV shows or movies about them. I mean, it's sort of a trope--cats hate water, birds hate windows, dogs hate newspapers.



I've had all sorts of animals. Snakes hate fingers, they usually end up poking their eyes lol.



> I'm ADHD, but that doesn't really affect thought process so much as attention span. Personality tests, on the other hand, don't really work on me, since so much of my personality is entirely dependent on my mood, and my mood is rather variable.


Eh, I have read a lot and people with ADHD have a tendency to think eerily alike. The theta wave thought process it what allows us to learn to quickly.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol well we don't know that


 
-laughs- I do, though. I'm not conceited but I've heard it from enough boys to know I'm not painful to look at.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 13, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Please don't be. I like corny jokes. Puns are the best form of humor.


AUGH



> I've had all sorts of animals. Snakes hate fingers, they usually end up poking their eyes lol.


Poor snakes :<



> Eh, I have read a lot and people with ADHD have a tendency to think eerily alike. The theta wave thought process it what allows us to learn to quickly.


I don't think it'd be ADHD that causes that, but I'm not exactly an expert...


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 13, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You're girls, huh? Yeah, that what you want us to think.


 
haha so true. thats always what i think in my head when reading posts lol


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -laughs- I do, though. I'm not conceited but I've heard it from enough boys to know I'm not painful to look at.



lol imagine that response:

'look at that chick'

'AAAAH MY EYES ARE BLEEDING!'

lol good to know that if i looked at you i'd still have my vision


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol imagine that response:
> 
> 'look at that chick'
> 
> ...


 

Haha you'd be surprised how many ladies are just plain hideous. I was lucky enough to have a pretty mommy and a pretty daddy.


----------



## Bir (Jan 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Haha you'd be surprised how many ladies are just plain hideous. I was lucky enough to have a pretty mommy and a pretty daddy.



*Is glad I'm not required to post a picture, cuz my dad looks like a German monkey and my mom some kind of anti-stella*

x3

For some reason my mouth makes me look upset all of the time, but I don't think my face would cause anyone any pain. XD 

But my chin would probably kick some butt if it had a fist.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Haha you'd be surprised how many ladies are just plain hideous. I was lucky enough to have a pretty mommy and a pretty daddy.



lol i do my best not to judge on looks alone, but seeing how i AM a guy, i am still vain




Bir said:


> But my chin would probably kick some butt if it had a fist.



POWERCHIN!


----------



## Bir (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol i do my best not to judge on looks alone, but seeing how i AM a guy, i am still vain
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hellz yeah.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

Bir said:


> Hellz yeah.



heheh!

well i don't know my biological father, seeing how i'm another italian bastard child

but i know my mom's old pictures she's pretty good lookin' lol

but then again pretty much everyone in society is on one of two sides in their self oppinions:

"i'm so damn sexy look at me"
or
"geh, i'm nothing special, i am kinda chubby or my nose is slightly crooked or i have too many eyelashes blehbleh"


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol i do my best not to judge on looks alone, but seeing how i AM a guy, i am still vain


 
I don't judge on looks alone but I'm not gonna lie and say looks aren't at least a small factor when I'm looking for someone to date or whatever



Bir said:


> *Is glad I'm not required to post a picture, cuz my dad looks like a German monkey and my mom some kind of anti-stella*
> 
> x3
> 
> ...


 

Hahah aww, hun. I'm sure you're adorable. My default expression is a scowl, and I do it by accident. It seems to keep people from walking too close to me in the hall though, so WOO


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My default expression is a scowl, and I do it by accident. It seems to keep people from walking too close to me in the hall though, so WOO



lol nice defence mechanism, but i bet you wouldn't be able to scowl around me, i'm too insane, nobody frowns when they are around Kitsune


----------



## Bir (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> heheh!
> 
> well i don't know my biological father, seeing how i'm another italian bastard child
> 
> ...



That's weird. : /
I'm actually in the middle of the spectrum. I have no interest at all in being skinny, in fact I really can't stand the thought of it.

Being fat, no thanks, but chunky is fine. "Fluffy," for frickin' sake. There's only one thing on my body that I would change, and it's something I'm working on: Posture.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol nice defence mechanism, but i bet you wouldn't be able to scowl around me, i'm too insane, nobody frowns when they are around Kitsune


 

Heh, I only scowl when I'm not with anyone. When I'm thinking I always have a rather creepy glare on my face and the only time I am free with my thoughts is walking about the school without a friend. Otherwise I'm usually smiling and laughing


----------



## Bir (Jan 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I don't judge on looks alone but I'm not gonna lie and say looks aren't at least a small factor when I'm looking for someone to date or whatever
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD That would be a cool expression. I fail at looking mad. All of time people would ask me if I was okay, or if I was crying or something.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

Bir said:


> There's only one thing on my body that I would change, and it's something I'm working on: Posture.



lol you need a wii fit, it helped my slouchy brother out



KylieIsACannibal said:


> Heh, I only scowl when I'm not with anyone. When I'm thinking I always have a rather creepy glare on my face and the only time I am free with my thoughts is walking about the school without a friend. Otherwise I'm usually smiling and laughing



good! smiling and laughing is always delicious!

lol my friends can't help laughing around me, i'm an expert at scaring people/making them uncomfortable, which is always funny, or when i almost spill something or another instance comparable, i always shout sentences that make no sense, like "OH GOD IT'S SO NOT EVERYWHERE I GOT IT, IT'S OK! carry on men"


----------



## Bir (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol you need a wii fit, it helped my slouchy brother out]



Really? How the heck does it do that? o_o  

Is there a board you have to sit against or something?

*has a wii but never uses it*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> good! smiling and laughing is always delicious!
> 
> lol my friends can't help laughing around me, i'm an expert at scaring people/making them uncomfortable, which is always funny, or when i almost spill something or another instance comparable, i always shout sentences that make no sense, like "OH GOD IT'S SO NOT EVERYWHERE I GOT IT, IT'S OK! carry on men"


 
Haha you have not seen comedy until you see me maddog a guy 10 inches taller than me. They ALWAYS back off. apparently I am a frightening little thing.

Half the exlamations I say when mad or freaked out are random "JESUS SHIT" "OH BALLS" "JESUS BALLS" "FUCKASS" "ASSHAT" are all things I shout on a regular basis at people.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

Bir said:


> Really? How the heck does it do that? o_o
> 
> Is there a board you have to sit against or something?
> 
> *has a wii but never uses it*



wii fit has a balance board, and it helps you with you're standing posture, which'll help you with standing and sitting, and also helps you stay fit, lose weight, and entertain yourself!  i hate the wii, but i couldn't NOT play the wii fit heheh



KylieIsACannibal said:


> Haha you have not seen comedy until you see me maddog a guy 10 inches taller than me. They ALWAYS back off. apparently I am a frightening little thing.
> 
> Half the exlamations I say when mad or freaked out are random "JESUS SHIT" "OH BALLS" "JESUS BALLS" "FUCKASS" "ASSHAT" are all things I shout on a regular basis at people.



you sound like an awesome creature lol


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> you sound like an awesome creature lol


 
Lol I have gotten veryy good at being awesome. 'Tis an art, really


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Lol I have gotten veryy good at being awesome. 'Tis an art, really



that's a good start, maybe one day you'll be epic like me, i'm a pro


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> that's a good start, maybe one day you'll be epic like me, i'm a pro


 
I dunno, I'm a female furry with cannibalistic, homicidal, and possible necrophilic tendencies. On a scale of 1 to BAMF i think I rank higher ;P


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I dunno, I'm a female furry with cannibalistic, homicidal, and possible necrophilic tendencies. On a scale of 1 to BAMF i think I rank higher ;P



we'll just have to have a badass-off

*puts on rave gear*


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

Neither of you are badass! >=(


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Neither of you are badass! >=(


 
You know I'm awesome, don't deny it. At least I'm not a fetishist furry or whatever


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Neither of you are badass! >=(



damn HK that's cruel!

choo don no me! *bob's head and snaps fingers*


----------



## Bir (Jan 13, 2010)

I dunno, I'm pretty sure I'm badass.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm more badass then all of you combined. You're all just jealous of my awesomeness.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm more badass then all of you combined. You're all just jealous of my awesomeness.



i'm pretty sure all three of our awesomeness combined would grind you into lamepowder


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm more badass then all of you combined. You're all just jealous of my awesomeness.


 
Right, jealous of a grown man who goes onto a furry forum to insult ladies and gentlemen ;] I envy you, good sir


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i'm pretty sure all three of our awesomeness combined would grind you into lamepowder


 
What would happen if you racked lamepowder?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> What would happen if you racked lamepowder?



Your head would explode from all the lameness.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> What would happen if you racked lamepowder?



we could sell it to emos and tools for cash, and buy more delicious items that corrupt the mind!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Your head would explode from all the lameness.



thus why will we will wear gloves when we harvest your lamepowder


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> thus why will we will wear gloves when we harvest your lamepowder



MINE!?!? Good sirs I have none. If you want some go get all the other furries that post here. They are pretty damn lame.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> we could sell it to emos and tools for cash, and buy more delicious items that corrupt the mind!


 
om nom nom



Heckler & Koch said:


> Your head would explode from all the lameness.


 
Would it be like confetti? or would it be little bloody pieces of brain and fragmented skull?



Kitsune_Morric said:


> thus why will we will wear gloves when we harvest your lamepowder


 
and masks. I, for one, like my cranium in one piece.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> MINE!?!? Good sirs I have none. If you want some go get all the other furries that post here. They are pretty damn lame.


 
Yes, yours. And I am a lady, sir. And not all of the furries on here are lame


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Yes, yours. And I am a lady, sir. And not all of the furries on here are lame



I know you are a lady, I was only reFURing (GETITIMADEAFURRYPUN) to him alone. And no, I do not have this substance you seek. Also when their head explodes, its the mos lame explosion ever, obviously.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

lol i love you guys


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol i love you guys



I... I love you too man.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I know you are a lady, I was only reFURing (GETITIMADEAFURRYPUN) to him alone. And no, I do not have this substance you seek. Also when their head explodes, its the mos lame explosion ever, obviously.


 
Lulz, you so funny.
Aww  Lame explosions aren't even worth cackling at maliciously.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I... I love you too man.



lol somebody's being converted by a message board!

nah, you guys are awesome, these conversations entertain me for hours on end


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Lulz, you so funny.
> Aww  Lame explosions aren't even worth cackling at maliciously.



lol 

I'M GONNA EXPLODE!
*pfft...*

...boring


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol somebody's being converted by a message board!
> 
> nah, you guys are awesome, these conversations entertain me for hours on end



No man, is not that I wanna rape your ass. It's more of a bromance kinda thing.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No man, is not that I wanna rape your ass. It's more of a bromance kinda thing.



i haven't heard that word in years!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No man, is not that I wanna rape your ass. It's more of a bromance kinda thing.


 
But assraping strangers is fun


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> But assraping strangers is fun



I have to disagree, unless said stranger is a woman.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> But assraping strangers is fun



it's not rape, it's suprise sex!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have to disagree, unless said stranger is a woman.


 
Well if it's a woman, then I doubt her ass would be the target.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Well if it's a woman, then I doubt her ass would be the target.



Yeah, unless you're weird or something. I'm sure there's some dude out there who likes ass more than vag on a girl... No it's not me.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Well if it's a woman, then I doubt her ass would be the target.



lol *target aquired*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah, unless you're weird or something. I'm sure there's some dude out there who likes ass more than vag on a girl... No it's not me.


 

I have only 3 rules when dating a guy. The first is "Leave my ass alone"


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I have only 3 rules when dating a guy. The first is "Leave my ass alone"



what are the other two?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I have only 3 rules when dating a guy. The first is &quot;Leave my ass alone&quot;



Yeah it always seemed like anal would be a pretty uncomfortable for both sides...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> what are the other two?


 
Those two are only found out when I am dating someone


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Those two are only found out when I am dating someone



lol talking about suprising the guy with rules

you should have ppl sign contracts with you to be able to be your friend lol


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 13, 2010)

I like women...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I like women...



lol glad we got that established


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol talking about suprising the guy with rules
> 
> you should have ppl sign contracts with you to be able to be your friend lol


 
Hahha, not for friends. Boys get verbal agreements before we get srs. Ladies only have to comply with one of the 3 rules.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol glad we got that established


me too


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Hahha, not for friends. Boys get verbal agreements before we get srs. Ladies only have to comply with one of the 3 rules.



That's sexist! YOU SEXIST!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Hahha, not for friends. Boys get verbal agreements before we get srs. Ladies only have to comply with one of the 3 rules.



ladies too eh? woah


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 13, 2010)

Ladies....how yooz all doin ;3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's sexist! YOU SEXIST!


 
Not really. I generally don't have to worry about ladies trying to shove something into my ass, nor should i be concerned with another one of those rules.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 13, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> Ladies....how yooz all doin ;3


I'm afraid this thread has sense been hijacked by male, woman starved creepers...




... my bad.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Not really. I generally don't have to worry about ladies trying to shove something into my ass, nor should i be concerned with another one of those rules.



I guess you got a point there.... I retract my statement.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I'm afraid this thread has sense been hijacked by male, woman starved creepers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol mostly, and we're also being entertained by our crazy conversations


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I'm afraid this thread has sense been hijacked by male, woman starved creepers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure this thread was started by woman starved creepers :V


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> ladies too eh? woah


 
I am an equal opportunity makeout artist


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 13, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I'm afraid this thread has sense been hijacked by male, woman starved creepers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats right...._your bad_


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm pretty sure this thread was started by woman starved creepers :V


no created by a woman oblivious to said creepers.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I am an equal opportunity makeout artist



*nosebleed* lol


----------



## Mentova (Jan 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> no created by a woman oblivious to said creepers.



You don't know that, it could've been a fat old dude who set his gender to female! Actually the OP is a dude :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> thats right...._your bad_


oh I know I am despite how much I acquire (and lose) women I always want more. hence why I creep this place up. Keeps me busy.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> oh I know I am despite how much I acquire (and lose) women I always want more. hence why I creep this place up. Keeps me busy.



*sniffs* whoo, this place reeks of creep lol, nobody is innocent


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 14, 2010)

I am a creep. Proud of it too.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 14, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> *sniffs* whoo, this place reeks of creep lol, nobody is innocent



I'm not creepy IRL. =(


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> oh I know I am despite how much I acquire (and lose) women I always want more. hence why I creep this place up. Keeps me busy.


lol...I love this thread


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> *sniffs* whoo, this place reeks of creep lol, nobody is innocent


 a place where you can categorize users by fetish easier then political preference and you can openly fuck animals as long as they are "mostly human" Yeah we are not creepy.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 14, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> lol...I love this thread



yes, much fun



KylieIsACannibal said:


> I am a creep. Proud of it too.



which is why you are so cool lol


----------



## Mentova (Jan 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> a place where you can categorize users by fetish easier then political preference and you can openly fuck animals as long as they are &quot;mostly human&quot; Yeah we are not creepy.



Not everyone is like that. The ones that arn't like that (like me) have the fun of sitting back and mocking the creeps.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not everyone is like that. The ones that arn't like that (like me) have the fun of sitting back and mocking the creeps.



or joining us in our insane conversations


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not everyone is like that. The ones that arn't like that (like me) have the fun of sitting back and mocking the creeps.


then you are a minority, congrats here is your free "I don't fuck goats" t-shirt.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> then you are a minority, congrats here is your free &quot;I don't fuck goats&quot; t-shirt.



 Awesome, just what I always wanted.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 14, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> Ladies....how yooz all doin ;3


Holy fuck, it's the bastard child of Mark Hamill and Jazz Jackrabbit o_o












TAKE ME NOW!!!!!!11!1


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey, hey. I am NOT attracted to animals. I just think there's nothing sexier than a pin up girl in cat ears -braindead due to sexiness-

I just like luring boying from the internet into messaging me ;P


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

HEY I ain't into beast shit,


But i can see the connections...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Hey, hey. I am NOT attracted to animals. I just think there's nothing sexier than a pin up girl in cat ears -braindead due to sexiness-
> 
> I just like luring boying from the internet into messaging me ;P



lol sexiness


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 14, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol sexiness


 
You know it ;P


----------



## Mentova (Jan 14, 2010)

This thread is sexy.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread is sexy.


 
I would do this thread.

[....rule 34?]


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I would do this thread.
> 
> [....rule 34?]



lol how do you rule 34 a message board? unless you draw all the people involved in...uh...i'm done lol


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread is sexy.


Oh is it ever. Look at all the sexually frustrated men. Real hot stuff there.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I would do this thread.
> 
> [....rule 34?]



I donno if that counts as rule 34 or not, because honestly who WOULDN'T do this thread?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I donno if that counts as rule 34 or not, because honestly who WOULDN'T do this thread?



communists, or neuterees

also, so adding that as a quote


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 14, 2010)

Well obviously you just used Quantum Fetish Mechanics. Now someone is fapping furiously to this thread.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Well obviously you just used Quantum Fetish Mechanics. Now someone is fapping furiously to this thread.



OH SHI-


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Jan 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I am a creep.



"I'm a winner. What the hell am I doing here? I don't belong here."

<- Female Furry +1 

I'm not that interesting. But the male furries I have met seem to think I'm fascinating.       [sub]It's the tits.[/sub]


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Well obviously you just used Quantum Fetish Mechanics. Now someone is fapping furiously to this thread.



Well, It's not me, so I can sit right behind this bunker and say FUMFFFUUUUU-
But who would fap in this thread *lolzhelicopter*?
This thread contains marvelous things as such as fapfa- OH NVM XD.
Fangirls are cute.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 14, 2010)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> &quot;I'm a winner. What the hell am I doing here? I don't belong here.&quot;
> 
> <- Female Furry +1
> 
> I'm not that interesting. But the male furries I have met seem to think I'm fascinating.       [sub]It's the tits.[/sub]


  It's probably because from what I could tell from talking to you on AIM; you're not insane. :V


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 14, 2010)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> I'm not that interesting. But the male furries I have met seem to think I'm fascinating.       [sub]It's the tits.[/sub]



lol well men seem to like those daemon-jumblies haha, they are like hypnobeams


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> "I'm a winner. What the hell am I doing here? I don't belong here."
> 
> <- Female Furry +1
> 
> I'm not that interesting. But the male furries I have met seem to think I'm fascinating.       [sub]It's the tits.[/sub]


 ahh I think its more the sense of humour you displayed in the above post as your tits are currently not visible.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> ahh I think its more the sense of humour you displayed in the above post as your tits are currently not visible.



*random guys climb out of bushes* "what's that? there are tits here?"

*looks around* "damn, false alarm men, fall back"


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 14, 2010)

I wish there were more tits here. Everything is better with boobs.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I wish there were more tits here. Everything is better with boobs.



I agree.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Jan 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Everything is better with boobs.



I'm trying to find a way to disagree with this statement. ... But everything bad I can think of... is made somehow, to a degree, less bad with tits.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I agree.


 Who would not?




oh yah gays.


----------



## Bir (Jan 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I wish there were more tits here. Everything is better with boobs.



*brings her boobs to the thread*

x3


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Jan 14, 2010)

*boobs up the place*


----------



## Mentova (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok let's be honest, who else is just posting stupid shit in this thread because they are bored out of their mind?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 14, 2010)

Mememe


BUT TITS 8D


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah, I basically have nothing better to do.


----------



## Bir (Jan 14, 2010)

Meeee.

Because I can't find an RP board.

Or anything else of interest. 

._.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

Bir said:


> *brings her boobs to the thread*
> 
> x3


oh hello thar~



Albino-Kitsune said:


> *boobs up the place*


nOW THATS MORE LIKE IT


----------



## Mentova (Jan 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Mememe
> 
> 
> BUT TITS 8D



Yes, they are awesome. If only more furries would realize this... cocks are not awesome, especially dog cocks...


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

Bir said:


> Meeee.
> 
> Because I can't find an RP board.
> 
> ...


 there are no RP boards just willing people and PMs


----------



## Mentova (Jan 14, 2010)

Bir said:


> Meeee.
> 
> Because I can't find an RP board.
> 
> ...



I can't find anything to do either. I'm just going back and forth between forums and facebook, neither of them have anything good to troll atm = /


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

Mods need to lock this thread.  It's an abomination.


----------



## ChamberPuppet (Jan 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I can't find anything to do either. I'm just going back and forth between forums and facebook, neither of them have anything good to troll atm = /


Same here actually kind of boring :/


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Mods need to lock this thread.  It's an abomination.


Hahaha noooo its all chill and shit. like the moods threads but with less emo and shit. Just the horny and less gay,


----------



## Bir (Jan 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> there are no RP boards just willing people and PMs




.... Oh.

That sucks.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Mods need to lock this thread.  It's an abomination.



Of course you would come and ruin everyone's bullshitting!


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Hahaha noooo its all chill and shit. like the moods threads but with less emo and shit. Just the horny and less gay,


The moods threads got discontinued because they were worthless and a waste of space.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> The moods threads got discontinued because they were worthless and a waste of space.


 DUHHH making anything emo makes it worthless.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

Bir said:


> .... Oh.
> 
> That sucks.


 That it does, but many users are willing if you look hard enough.


----------



## Bir (Jan 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> That it does, but many users are willing if you look hard enough.



You're probably right.

It would be a bit weird to just go up to someone and say "I'm a fox. RP with me?" XD


----------



## Bir (Jan 14, 2010)

Speaking of females..

I feel like drawing.

._.

I feel like drawing boobs, actually.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 14, 2010)

I'll RP but I only RP as a Vietnam war vet who has constant flashbacks to the war. "DAMN YOU VIET CONG SCUMBAGS! I'LL GET UR ASSES!"


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

Bir said:


> You're probably right.
> 
> It would be a bit weird to just go up to someone and say "I'm a fox. RP with me?" XD


there are no rules about going to that "AIM, MSN, SKYPE YIM" thread or whatever its called and asking.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa? You irritate me.


----------



## Bir (Jan 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> there are no rules about going to that "AIM, MSN, SKYPE YIM" thread or whatever its called and asking.



I haven't been here for very long. Haven't had much of a chance to look around much. : /


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Jashwa? You irritate me.


Random person who I've never talked to before, I don't give a shit.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 14, 2010)

AWWWW SHIT DAWG! Shit is goin' down!


----------



## Bir (Jan 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> AWWWW SHIT DAWG! Shit is goin' down!



*Grabs snackage*


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

Bir said:


> I haven't been here for very long. Haven't had much of a chance to look around much. : /


look here
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=59652

just be cautious, you may get some ... Intresting requests in these parts and be prepared to block a few people.


----------



## Bir (Jan 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> look here
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=59652
> 
> just be cautious, you may get some ... Intresting requests in these parts and be prepared to block a few people.




I'm block-button friendly. No worries. x3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Random person who I've never talked to before, I don't give a shit.


 
Person who seems to pop into threads only to complain about what a waste of space it is, why bother? I could do that too but don't you think it seems like a waste of time. nobody cares if you think the thread should be locked. I am female. I am a furry. There are other female furries in here. As far as I can tell that means we're on topic. Why should it get locked?


----------



## Jelly (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, they shut down these other threads that are about Moods that Jashwa would post nonstop in. And they pretty much turned into what this thread is now (and thats why they were locked, no talking, being friendly, socializing, etc).

hence jashwas sandy vagina

y'all dig?


----------



## Bir (Jan 14, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Well, they shut down these other threads that are about Moods that Jashwa would post nonstop in. And they pretty much turned into what this thread is now (and thats why they were locked, no talking, being friendly, socializing, etc).
> 
> hence jashwas sandy vagina
> 
> y'all dig?



Got it. Jashwas fault.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 14, 2010)

Bir said:


> Got it. Jashwas fault.


 
I concur with that statement.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Well, they shut down these other threads that are about Moods that Jashwa would post nonstop in. And they pretty much turned into what this thread is now (and thats why they were locked, no talking, being friendly, socializing, etc).
> 
> hence jashwas sandy vagina
> 
> y'all dig?


I stopped posting in the moods threads at least a month before they were banned, but nice try.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I stopped posting in the moods threads at least a month before they were banned, but nice try.


 
So why are your panties in a twist?


----------



## Jelly (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I stopped posting in the moods threads at least a month before they were banned, but nice try.



Well, you've got like 17 other threads about your cave-like vagina (furries gotta keep warm somehow, I guess), not to mention BUMPING the camho thread.

Why don't you just let the nice new people have their thread?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Well, you've got like 17 other threads about your cave-like vagina (furries gotta keep warm somehow, I guess), not to mention BUMPING the camho thread.
> 
> Why don't you just let the nice new people have their thread?


Because seeing people happy makes me die inside :c.

And because people were mean when I was new, so I feel the need to reciprocate it.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 14, 2010)

s'if someone being mean to me ever stopped me from going on a site. Hell.....if anything I posted more to annoy those people.


----------



## Bir (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Because seeing people happy makes me die inside :c.
> 
> And because people were mean when I was new, so I feel the need to reciprocate it.



You seem a person who wouldn't show weakness, but the need to be mean to others is a tremendous weakness in itself.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

Guess what jash, I am happy and your hate for joy makes me more happy.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 14, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol i do my best not to judge on looks alone, but seeing how i AM a guy, i am still vain



Finally one of us admits it! You rule, my good sir.

Just post pics. It is easier to see who you are. >_>


----------



## Surgat (Jan 14, 2010)

This is incredibly derailed.


----------

